# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة الصدى (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الاربعاء 9 اكتوبر 2013

## ابو البنات

*الزعيم يدك حصون الكوماندوز
دكَّ المريخ حصون الكوماندوز بثلاثية نظيفة مساء أمس على ملعب الخرطوم في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويدين المتصدر بالفضل في انتصاره إلى الثلاثي كلتشي  وراجي
عبد العاطي وهيثم مصطفى.. ووضع الأباتشي الضيوف في المقدمة في الدقيقة 19 وبعد الاستراحة أضاف راجي هدفاً ثانياً في الدقيقة 72 قبل أن يختتم هيثم مصطفى أهداف اللقاء ويحرز الثالث في الدقيقة 81 من مخالفة خارج منطقة الجزاء ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 48 نقطة مبتعداً في الصدارة فيما تجمد رصيد الخرطوم في 36 نقطة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الهلال يحل ضيفاً على أسود الجبال
يستقبل هلال كادوقلي الهلال في الرابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم على ملعبه ضمن مباريات الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويطمح الطرفان إلى الانتصار ويبحث الأزرق عن الفوز
الثالث عشر في المسابقة ويحتل الهلال المركز الثاني برصيد 43 نقطة من 20 مباراة وكان حقق الفوز في 12 جولة وتعادل في سبع وخسر واحدة وسجل 42 هدفاً واهتزت شباكه 14 مرة بينما لهلال كادوقلي 29 نقطة في المركز الخامس وخاضت الأسود 20 جولة عرفت طعم الفوز في ست وتعادلت 11 مرة وخسرت ثلاث مرات وسجلت 18 هدفاً مقابل 14 في مرماها وأكمل الفريقان استعداداتهما للمواجهة وكل أكد تمسكه بالانتصار ورفض الخسارة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*كروجر: قدمنا أفضل مباراة أمام الكوماندوز
اعتبر الألماني مايكل كروجر مدرب المريخ أن الفرقة الحمراء قدمت أفضل مباراة أمام الخرطوم الوطني أمس وقال: منذ قدومي للمريخ لم نقدم مباراة بهذا المستوى مثل مواجهة الأمس
وأنا سعيد بالفوز وأؤكد أن الدوري لم يُحسم، والمنافسة ما زالت مستمرة وينتظرنا الأصعب في المواجهات المقبلة وامتدح الألماني محمد موسى وقال إنه قدم مباراة جيدة ونفّذ ما طلبه مشيراً إلى أنه يستغرب من هتاف الجماهير ضده وأكد أنه سيمنحه المزيد من الفرص.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*السليمي: لم أُفاجأ بالنتيجة.. والمريخ أفضل

قال لطفي السليمي مدرب الخرطوم الوطني إنه لم يُفاجأ بالنتيجة لافتاً إلى أن المريخ يتصدر الترتيب وكان أفضل من فريقه في مباراة الأمس ووصف الأحمر بأنه فريق جيد ولديه عناصر ممتازة تملك خبرة كبيرة واعتبر
أن المريخ يلعب كرة منظمّة وجيدة وأبان المدرب التونسي أن الشوط الأول كان متوازناً وحصل فيه فريقه على ثلاث فرص لم يستغلها وذكر أن المريخ حصل على فرص في الشوط الثاني واستفاد منها لافتاً إلى أن دفاع الخرطوم ارتكب أخطاءً في مباراة الأمس وكان في حالة توهان.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حصل على النجومية ..كلتشي يرفع رصيده إلى تسعة أهداف
حصل كلتشي أوسونوا مهاجم المريخ على لقب أفضل لاعب في مباراة الكوماندوز والأحمر مساء أمس في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ونال الجائزة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للبطولة ورفع كلتشي
رصيده إلى تسعة أهداف متساوياً مع مدثر كاريكا مهاجم الهلال وإسماعيل بابا نجم أهلي شندي وبفارق هدف عن تراوري اللاعب المالي المحترف بصفوف الفرقة الزرقاء.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
ستة أهداف في لقاء السلاطين والفهود
انتهت مباراة الأمل عطبرة ومريخ الفاشر بالتعادل بثلاثة أهداف لكل مساء أمس على ملعب المريخ في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.. وضع مجدي امبدة الأمل في المقدمة من مخالفة خارج منطقة الجزاء وعادل
كاباقامبي للسلاطين ثم سجل ديفيد الهدف الثاني قبل أن يدرك أحمد الصادق التعادل للفهود وبعد الاستراحة سجل أحمد الصادق الهدف الثالث للفهود قبل أن يدرك كاباقامبي التعادل للسلاطين.. وطرد الحكم أحمد ابكر من الأمل فيما أقصى عبد الرحمن كايا من السلاطين وتعرض عامر عادل متوسط ميدان الفهود إلى اصابة بكسر ونُقِل إلى مستشفى السلاح الطبي.. بالنتيجة رفع الأمل رصيده إلى 22 نقطة ومريخ الفاشر إلى 29 نقطة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ثلاثيات نظامية!


* واصل فريق المريخ عروضه الشجية، وألحق بفريق (الأمن والمخابرات الوطني) هزيمة ثلاثية، مثلما فعل بفريق (الجيش) الأسبوع الفائت، ومن قبل أيضاً جرع فريق (الشرطة) ثلاثية..
* الهدف الأول عرضية لرمضان عجب يخرجها عمر سفاري ركنية ينفذها غاندي يقابلها الأباتشي برأسية قوية (أظنها عبرت خط المرمى) ولكن الحارس عادل نفضها للأمام ليخرجها
من المرمى!! ولسوء حظه تعود لكلتشي الذي يعالجها بيسراه في حلق المرمى!!
* الهدف الثاني تمريرة رأسية شبالية من كلتشي لراجي ينفرد ويلدغها في الزاوية البعيدة بطريقة تنس الطاولة لتعانق المرمى..
* الهدف الثالث مخالفة من نجم الدين مع راجي أمام منطقة الجزاء يسددها هيثم أوروبية في المقص البعيد وترتد الكرة من داخل الشباك ويلاحقها باسكال وكلتشي بقوة في المرمى، على الرغم من أنها ارتدت من شباك المرمى وليس من العارضة..
* شباك المرمى في استاد الخرطوم يبدو أنها مصنوعة من الفولاذ فأي كرة تسدد على الشباك ترتد لخارج المرمى.. مما قد يسبب المشاكل.. اسحبوا هذه الشباك للخلف كثيراً يا أخي الصاقعة..
* ثلاثيات المريخ في شباك القوات النظامية كان يمكن أن تكون رباعيات.. فللمرة الثانية يتم إلغاء هدف صحيح لراجي في بدايات المباراة..
* لا ندري سبب إلغاء هدف راجي في الدقيقة الثانية من بداية المباراة عندما أرسل البرنس هيثم مصطفى كرة ركنية، أنزلها محمد موسى على ما أظن برأسه ليتابعها راجي ويضعها برأسه راكعاً في المرمى.
* إذا كان سبب الإلغاء وجود احتكاك مع حارس المرمى فهذا غير وارد على الإطلاق، لأن هيثم عندما أرسل الركنية كانت الكرة متجهة للاعبين المتحفزين عند خط 6 فخرج الحارس عادل متأخراً محاولاً اللحاق بالكرة ولكنه لم يوفق وسقط بعد اندفاعه على جسم لاعب المريخ الذي عالج الكرة برأسه، لتذهب الكرة جانباً ويتابعها راجي القادم من الداخل ويضعها في المرمى!!
* وأغرب حالة ظلم فيها بدرالدين المريخ عندما انطلق رمضان وخرج حارس الخرطوم لقفل الطريق عليه وكان اسماعيل صديق متواجداً وتسبب في عرقلة الحارس عادل واسقاطه.. لكن السيد بدرالدين عبدالقادر احتسب مخالفة على رمضان ليحرمه من فرصة إحراز هدف لحظة فقدان الحارس للكرة وسقوطه على الأرض بسبب عرقلة زميله إسماعيل صديق له!!
* حرام عليك يا بدرالدين.. اتق الله يا بدرالدين.. ولا ندري ماذا فعل بكم المريخ حتى تدمنون ظلمه في كل مباراة وبهذا الشكل المحير!!
* إن كان هذا هو مستوى التحكيم الدولي السوداني فلا غرابة أن تتجاهل الاتحادات الدولية اختيار حكام من السودان للمشاركة في إدارة البطولات الدولية..
* والحكم بدرالدين شبع من استخدام الكرت الأصفر أمس.. ولم يكن دقيقاً فهناك حالات كانت تستحق الكرت الأصفر ولم يفعل بدرالدين حيالها شيئاً، مثل عرقلة غاندي المنطلق من الخلف في الشوط الأول وعرقلة الطاهر الحاج من الكعب بعد أن أوشك على الإنفراد!! وعرقلة علي جعفر من الخلف في الجزء الأخير من المباراة.. بينما أخرج السيد بدرالدين الكرت الأصفر لراجي في فاول عادي وليس عرقلة من الخلف، مثل التي ارتكبت مع غاندي والتي ارتكبت مع الطاهر الحاج ولم يحسب فيها حتى المخالفة، بجانب الحالة التي ارتكبت مع علي جعفر!!
* وكذا مرة احتسب بدرالدين مخالفات ضد رمضان لم نعرف سببها!!
* وكذلك احتسب بدرالدين في الدقيقة 66 مخالفة ضد علي جعفر لصالح عنكبة ولم يكن لها اي وجود على الإطلاق وارجعوا للشريط يا رضا وسيحة!!
* بدرالدين ليس حكماً سيئاً ولكنه متحامل حتى النخاع على المريخ وبالدرجة التي يمكن أن تسيء لسمعته كحكم دولي!
* قدم المريخ مباراة كبيرة لأن لاعبيه لعبوا بروح قتالية عالية جداً وكانوا يضغطون على حامل الكرة من الخصم وقلت أخطاء التمرير إلا من جانب محمد موسى النشاذ الوحيد..
 * كلتشي سجل وصنع ونال نجومية المباراة.. وبعد كده حنضمن اعتماد كروجر عليه فقد تأكد إن انتصارات المريخ بأكثر من هدف لا تحدث إلا في وجود الأباتشي..
* باقي لينا نقنع كروجر بالباشا وضفر.. ووراك والزمن طويل يا كروجر!!
* من نجوم المباراة بجانب كلتشي.. البرنس هيثم مصطفى وعلي جعفر رغم كروت الظالم بدرالدين..
* العبوا بقية المباريات بنفس الروح التي لعبتم بها أمس يا لاعبي المريخ.. وربنا يوفقكم..

تجمع الروابط يزور الصدى
* زار صحيفة الصدى مساء الأثنين وفد من تجمع روابط مشجعي المريخ بقيادة الامين العام محمد حسين يوسف بغرض توجيه النداء لجماهير المريخ للاحتشاد باستاد الخرطوم والوقوف مع الفريق في مباراة الأمس، ونتقدم بعميق اعتذارنا وأسفنا للتجمع لعدم نزول خبر النداء في عدد الأمس حيث ضاع الخبر في زحمة العمل الفني.
* وقد أوضح قادة التجمع إن تجمع الروابط يهدف لحشد الجماهير والوقوف مع فريق الكرة في كل مبارياته وابتكار وسائل التشجيع، وتوفير حافلات لنقل المشجعين للاستادات وعودتهم لمناطقهم.. وإن التجمع لا علاقة له بالتنافس الإداري على مقاعد مجلس نادي المريخ، ولا يتدخل في أي صراع إداري..
* ونحن بدورنا نشيد بجهود شباب التجمع في الوقوف مع فريق الكرة ومؤازرته تحت كل الظروف، ونناشد جماهير المريخ في كل أنحاء العاصمة كي تلتحق بروابط المشجعين الفرعية حسب الموقع الجغرافي، ويمكن الاتصال بمسئول كل رابطة من روابط المشجعين للاستفسار و التنسيق.. وننشر هنا أرقام المسئولين في بعض الروابط الفرعية.
* الكلاكلات، السر أحمد قسم السيد 0912382582
* الشجرة، محمد فتحي 0923525716
* العشرة، حسن الشيخ 0926000089
* الفتيحاب غرب، نكسون عبدالله 0912742942
* هجليجة والصالحة، محمد حسين يوسف 0991800084
* سوق ليبيا وامبدة، عوض الجيد سليمان 0912219633
* دار السلام، محمد إبراهيم 0922661325
* الثورات شمال والفتح، سرالختم أحمد موسى 0919200002
* شرق النيل، عبداللطيف عبدالله 0918187771
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مشكووووووور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صعود الجبال..!!
 

* وكأن أبو القاسم الشابي رحمة الله عليه يقف اليوم ويلوح بالعلم الأزرق ليؤكد أنه عاشق هلالي وهو يردد "ومن لا يحب صعود الجبال .. يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر"، ويعلن أن الهلال اليوم على موعد مع مباراة مليئة بالتحدي والإثارة ولا يمكن أن تخلو من المفاجآت لأننا ننازل خصماً محترماً وصاحب إمكانيات كبيرة في كادوقلي الجميلة عروس الجبال وزينة المدن..!!
*
لا نخشى على الهلال في كادوقلي، وثقتنا في أنه سيحقق الفوز في مباراة كبيرة لأننا ندرك إمكانيات سيد البلد جيداً وقدرته على ترويض الأسود المشاكسة ووضع حد لطموحاتها للنيل منا، لذلك فإن النتيجة تكاد تكون محسومة إلى الحد البعيد ولكن يبقى المحك في كوننا سنتابع محاضرة رائعة تتوشح بالأزرق الكامل..!!
* هلالان في سماء كادوقلي اليوم، وسجال سيدور ما بين المدرب صلاح آدم مدرب الأسود السابق وبين الكابتن الخلوق الشاطر طارق أحمد آدم وزير دفاع الهلال والمنتخب الوطني ومدرب الهلال السابق، وربما سيخوض الفريقان "مباراة شطرنج" يعرف كل مدرب قوة الخصم ومناطق ضعفه لذلك نتوقع الكثير المثير الخطر..!!
* الهلال الأب أكثر جاهزية وأكثر خبرة في التعامل مع هذه المباراة ولعلنا نعول على عناصر جديرة بالثقة وتحقيق المطلوب في كادوقلي في ظل اكتمال الخطوط لدى المدرب صلاح آدم والذي سيختار التوليفة بما يتفق مع قراءته الأولية للمباراة وكيفية الوصول إلى مرمى الأسود..!!
* لا يعاني الهلال في أيٍ من خطوطه ويمكن له أن يقدم مباراة استثنائية تضع حداً لأحلام المتربصين منذ البداية ليتجاوز واحداً من أخطر المطبات في طريقه نحو المحافظة على اللقب والذي بات قاب قوسين أو أدنى وتبقت مسألة الوقت فقط..!!
* التعويل الأكبر سيكون على الوسط والهجوم في هذه المباراة، ولو أن وسط الهلال وهجومه كانا في كامل عافيتهما فإن الرباعية لن تكون مرضية بالنسبة إلينا، وإذا كانت خطورة هلال الجبال في الهجمات التي سيقودها فإن السيطرة على الوسط ودعم الهجوم الكثيف سيجبر أبناء طارق أحمد آدم على التراجع وعدم التفكير في المغامرة واضعين في الاعتبار أن الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع..!!
* سيعتمد طارق أحمد آدم على المراقبة اللصيقة للعناصر الأكثر إزعاجاً في الفرقة الزرقاء في محاولة لقفل مفاتح اللعب الأزرق والسيطرة على خطورته لذلك سيجد صلاح آدم نفسه مضطراً لإشراك أكثر العناصر حركة وإزعاجاً لتشتيت جهود الخصم وهذا ما سيتيح للوسط المهاجم فرصاً للوصول إلى الشباك وفي مثل هذه المباريات دائماً ما يظهر بشة ومساوي ومهند وخليفة وكل القادمين من الخلف..!!
* وجود كاريكا وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية منذ البداية سيمنح الأزرق الغلبة في المباراة، فبالإضافة إلى خطورتهما الكبيرة فإنهما قادران على إرهاق الدفاعت تماماً من خلال سرعتهما وتحركاتهما المزعجة مما سيتيح الفرصة للبديل المهاجم في شوط اللعب الثاني لإحراز أكثر من هدف مستفيداً من الإرهاق الذي سيلازم دفاعات الخصم..!!
* نعتقد أن مساوي يواجه ضغوطاً كبيرة في وقت ينتظره فيه الجميع ليعود كما كان، ومساوي الذي تم استهلاكه لسنوات متواصلة دون توقف كان من الطبيعي أن يتراجع مستواه لأنه بشر وليس ماكينة، مساوي يحتاج القليل من الراحة قبل أن يعود مساوي برأسياته المعهودة..!!
* مساوي لم يبخل يوماً بجهده وعرقه على الهلال، وظل الجوكر الذي يحل كل مشاكل النقص في الفرقة الزرقاء، ويكفي تحوله من خانته المحببة في الوسط إلى الدفاع ليتحمل مسؤولية كبيرة في وقت لم يكن فيه هناك مدافعاً واحداً يعتمد عليه..!!
* وهل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان عزيزتي فاطمة الصادق..؟؟
* أوقفوا الحرب على مساوي الآن، وسترون ماذا يمكن أن يقدمه الفتى للأزرق..!!

اللون الأزرق
* كما توقعنا لم يجد المريخ صعوبة تذكر في إيداع ثلاثة أهداف في شباك الخرطوم الوطني "الخرطوم 3 سابقاً"..!!
* قدم عنكبة كما توقعنا أسوأ مباراة في تأريخه ولا أدري لماذا أصرَّ السليمي على استمراريته حتى نهاية المباراة..!!
* ظلم اختيار نجم المباراة اللاعب غاندي كاسيرو فهو قد ساهم بشكل كبير في الانتصار الذي حققه المريخ أمس، وتحرك غاندي بفعالية ونجح في أداء دوره الدفاعي والهجومي بمردود واحد..!!
* وكذلك تخطى الاختيار القائد الفلتة هيثم مصطفى الذي أثبت أن الذهب لا يصدأ أبداً..!!
* نجم المباراة يتم اختياره بطريقة مثيرة للحيرة..!!
* لم يجد صلاح الأمير مساندة حقيقة في خط الوسط، وأهدر عنكبة جملة من الفرص التي لو أتيحت لبلة جابر لأحرز منها أهدافاً عديدة..!!
* عنكبة يشبه المريخ.. حلال عليكم من هسه..!!
* أحرز هيثم مصطفى هدفاً لوحة في شباك عاطف عبد الله..!!
* لا تفريط أمام الأسود اليوم..!!
* الهدف المبكر يمنح اللاعبين فرصة أكبر للتركيز..!!
* نحب أسود الجبال ولكننا سنهزمهم في عقر دارهم..!!
* أحر التعازي للزميل صلاح محمد الحسن في وفاة والدته، اللهم تقبلها بقبول حسن، واغفر لها وارحمها أنت أرحم الراحمين.. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..!!
* أقم صلاتك تستقيم حياتك..!!
* صلي قبل أن يصلى عليك..!!
* ولا شيء سوى اللون الأزرق..!!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الأرباب وكأس الممتاز على مشارف القلعة الحمراء

راجينهو كل النكهات.. الأباتشي ملك اللسعات.. وقون سيدا بين الشبكة والحديدة!
(مدير ليوم واحد) في إجازة بكادوقلي.. ومن راقب الزعيم مات هماً!

 * قطع الزعيم قول كل خطيب.
* أكد أنه الأقوى والأفضل والأمتع، وأعاد الخرطوم إلى اسمه القديم!
* تلاتة حلاتا!
*حملات الزعيم الانتقامية مستمرة.
* خسر أمام الكوماندوز في الدور الأول، فردّ الدُين خمس مرات، في الممتاز والكأس والرديف.
* حرق الخرطوم.. والباشا يتفرج!
* المريخ في القمة.
* الزعيم قطار يجر من خلفه بقية العربات.
* وقمة الدوري مطلية بأشرف الألوان.
* راهنوا على قدرة الخرطوم على إيقاف قطار الصدارة الأحمر، فجاء الرد بثلاثية نارية، ومتعة ألمانية!
* الأول الأباتشي ملك اللسعات!
* الثاني راجينهو (كل النكهات)!
* والثالث قون سيدا.. بين الشبكة والحديدة!
* ختاها محل ما بيرك الطير.. يا برير!
* قدم المريخ مباراة رفيعة المستوى، أطرب فيها جماهيره، وأوصلها حد المتعة.
* لعب بطريقة السهل الممتنع، نقطة وشرطة، باص وخانة!
* ضرب أقوى دفاعات الدوري بثلاثية نارية!
* ثأر ورد اعتبار.
* تأمين صدارة، وتأكيد جدارة!
* فيلق سيدا في القمة منفرداً.
* أمن الصدارة، وضمن للهلال الوصافة.
* ليس يعني الزعيم اليوم إن فاز الهلال أو توتر أو تعثر أو تبعثر!
* أضان المريخاب باردة!
* وصدارتهم جامدة!
* نتيجة مباراة (زيتنا في بيتنا) لا تعني الصفوة!
* فاز الهلال وصيف، تعادل وصيف.. خسر وصيف!
* بضربة  راجي ولسعة كليتشي وفرمان سيدا.. وصافة الهلال أكيدة!
* الليلة (مدير ليوم واحد) في إجازة!
* المريخاب ضحوا بالخرطوم قبل عيد الأضحى!
* وللأهلة قبل كل عيد ضحية عثرة وضبحة!
* أكلنا بأيدينا وشبعنا.. وتكرعنا في قلب الخرطوم!
* لكن شية كادوقلي كان لقيناها ما بناباها!
* متصدرين ومتقدرين!
* شية من كادوقلي.. شربوت من مدني.. بيتزا خرطومية.. شوربة قرقور.. ريش من عطبرة.. سنكيت وارد  دار جعل!!
* البنلقاهو كلو ما بناباهو!
* متصدرين ومتحكرين.. ونتشهّى فوق عديلنا!

كروجر يصنع الفرق
* المدرب الجيد يصنع الفرق، ويختصر الوقت.
* ظهرت لمسات الجنرال على الفرقة الحمراء في وقتٍ قياسي.
* تغير شكل الفريق إلى الأفضل، وبات يلعب بهدوء وثقةٍ وتمكن.
* اختى اللعب الطويل، وتلاشى الإرسال العشوائي للمهاجمين.
* تقاربت الخطوط، وتمددت الثقة في نفوس اللاعبين، وأصبح الفريق يلعب كوحدة واحدة، بعيداً عن الشفقة والتسرع، ويتناقل الكرة بسهولة مدهشة، ويضغط على الخصم بقوة، ويسجل من الكرات الثابتة والمتحركة!
* التحية للهر الألماني الذي أمن الصدارة، وأكد الجدارة.
* المريخ يقترب من اللقب بخطواتٍ واسعة.
* وفوزه على الخرطوم بثلاثية بيضاء يؤكد أنه الأجدر والأقوى والأفضل، والأكثر تأهيلاً للحصول على اللقب.
بدر الدين يوقف مسلسل رمضان أحلى الأقوان
* فرح المريخاب للثلاثية الساخنة، وشعروا ببعض الأسى بسبب توقف مسلسل رمضان أحلى الأقوان!
* في أول دقيقة للمباراة حول محمد موسى الكرة برأسه لرمضان عجب فسجل منها هدفاً رأسياً جميلاً، لكن صافرة بدر الدين عبد القادر تدخلت لتنقض الهدف بادعاء أن محمد موسى أعاق حارس الخرطوم!
* علماً أن محمد موسى قفز أمام الحارس، ولم يمسه مطلقاً.
* بعدها بعشر دقائق نظم المريخ هجمةً شرسة، وخرج حارس الخرطوم من مرماه واصطدم بزميله المدافع، وذهبت الكرة إلى رمضان والمرمى خالٍ من حارسه الموجود في الأرض!
* مرة أخرى انطلقت صافرة بدر الدين عبد القادر لتوقف الهجمة، وتحرم العجب الصغير من فرصة هدف أكيد!
* كان القرار غريباً بكل المقاييس، لأن رمضان لم يمس الحارس!
* لم تكن هناك حتى شبهة مخالفة، فلماذا أطلق بدر الدين عبد القادر الصافرة؟
* ولأي سبب حرم رمضان من مواصلة مسلسل أحلى الأقوان؟
* بالأمس علمنا لماذا يعاني المريخ في الفوز بالدوري كل مرة!
* أجمل ما في مريخ كروجر أنه لا يعبأ بقرارات الحكام المريبة.
* إلى متى تستمر معاناة المريخ كلما ظهر الدولي بدر الدين عبد القادر في مبارياته؟
الشفقة ما حبابا
* لم تقصر جماهير المريخ في دعم فريقها، وأدت الواجب وزادت.
* وكان لشباب التعبئة وبقية الروابط نصيب الأسد في المؤازرة.
* لكن بعض الشفقانين شوهوا اللوحة الجميلة بصراخهم المستمر في وجه محمد موسى.
* ابتعد البلدوزر عن أجواء المباريات طويلاً وكان من الطبيعي أن يأتي مردودهً غير مرضي.
* ومع ذلك نقول إنه اجتهد وقاتل ولعب بقوة، وكان يستحق التشجيع من الجميع.
* اختار بعض المتشنجين أن يحبطوه بالصراخ المتواصل في وجهه، فتسببوا في اضطرابه.
* لكن الغالبية تعاملوا معه بطريقة حضارية، وصفقوا له بحرارة عند الاستبدال.
* شجعوا لاعبيكم ولا تحبطوهم يا صفوة.
كمل كمل يا أرباب
* دعاني الحبيب تكعيب الأرباب صلاح إدريس إلى نقاشِ موضوعي، زعم أنه يشبهني ويشبه موضوعيةًَ وعقلانيةً نتوق إليها جميعاً، وأنا أحب أن أجيب (أب أحمد) متى دعاني!
* بل إنني أفضل أن أقارعه الحجة بالحجة، وأحب أن أرد  عليه هو دوناً عن (ناس قريعتي راحت)، الذين يمارسون (الطربقة) على أصولها، ويهرفون بما لا يعرفون.
* في ما يتعلق بالشكوى المقدمة من الأهلي شندي ضد المريخ بخصوص عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف أصر الأرباب على أن المادة 9 الفقرة الثالثة تنص على إيقاف اللاعب المذكور مباراتين تنافسيتين إضافيتين، زاعماً أن العقوبة الإضافية تطبق تلقائياً، وأصر على صحة الشكوى!
* زعمت أنا أن العقوبة الإضافية لا تسري تلقائياً، بل تصدر بقرار من اللجنة المنظمة!
* استشهد الأرباب بنص المادة 89 الفقرة الثالثة  التي تنص على ما يلي: أي لاعب يطرده الحكم بالكرت الاحمر مباشرة لهجمة او قفزة عنيفة خطرة على خصمه أو ضربه بالكوع أو يثبت من (شريط المباراة) ارتكابه لهذه المخالفات يوقف مباراتين تنافسيتين إضافيتين وتوقع عليه غرامة مالية اذا كان محترفاً.
* يزعم الأرباب أن علاء الدين استحق العقوبة الإضافية تلقائياً، وباتت مشاركته مع المريخ غير قانونية، لأنه لم ينفذ الإيقاف الوارد في المادة المذكورة اعلاه!
* لكي نقرأ ما ورد في المادة المذكورة بطريقةٍ صحيحة، لابد من أن نعود لنقرأ نص المادة (89) الفقرة (1) والتي تنص على ما يلي: أي لاعب ينذره الحكم بالكرت الاصفر في 3 مباريات او يطرده بالكرت الاحمر في مباراة ناديه أو النادي الذي ينتقل اليه يعتبر (تلقائياً) موقوفاً من اللعب في المباريات التنافسية مع ناديه حتى انقضاء مباراة تنافسية واحدة.
* يا أرباب ركز معانا شوية!
* عندما أراد المشرع للإيقاف أن يسري (تلقائياً) نص عليه بوضوح في المادة 89 الفقرة (1)!
* وعندما تحدث على الإيقاف الناتج عن هجمة او قفزة عنيفة خطرة على الخصم أو ضربه بالكوع أشار إلى شريط المباراة، ولم يورد كلمة (تلقائياً)، وذلك يعني بداهةً أن العقوبة لا تسري تلقائياً، لأن تحديد ما إذا كان الطرد ناتجاً عن هجمة خطرة أو ضربة بالكوع يحتاج بكل تأكيد بمراجعة تقريرالحكم وشريط المباراة لإثبات الحالة، لأن الطرد المباشر وحده لا يكفي لإثبات الحالة، لأنه يمكن أن يحدث بسبب البصق على الخصم أو الحكم، أو بسبب التفوه بعبارات نابية، أو بسبب إعاقة خصم منفرد بالمرمى ويمتلك فرصة كاملة لإحراز هدف، أو لمنع الكرة من دخول المرمى باليد وحالات أخرى عديدة!
* يشير النص بجلاء إلى أن العقوبة الإضافية الواردة في الفقرة الثالثة لا تسري تلقائياً كما يعتقد ولدنا الأرباب، بل تحتاج إلى إثبات، بالرجوع إلى تقرير الحكم أو مراجعة الشريط بواسطة اللجنة المنظمة وهذا لم يحدث في حالة علاء الدين، الذي لو كان موقوفاً كما يزعم الأرباب لتوجب عليه أن يدفع غرامة مالية لأنه محترف بحسب ما تنص المادة نفسها والتي تحدثت عن إيقاف مباراتين تنافسيتين إضافيتين (و) معاقبته بغرامة مالية اذا كان محترفاً!!
* الواو الموضوعة بين القوسين واو العطف!
* والأرباب أدرى الناس بمفعول واو العطف!
* وأظن أن منطقه في القضية المذكورة يستحق العطف!
* العقوبة مكونة من جزئين، إيقاف مبارتين إضافيتين، (و) غرامة مالية حال كونه محترفاً!
* علاء لم يدفع أي فلس، ولم يغرم بواسطة أي جهة مع أنه محترف يرتبط بعقدٍ مع المريخ!
* فهمنا وعقلنا وصدقنا وآمنا أنو العقوبة الواردة في المادة تسري على فييرا (تلقائياً) كما يزعمالأرباب!
* الغرامة تسري على علاء الدين (تلقائياً) كيف يا أب أحمد؟ وكم تبلغ قيمتها؟
* يحددها الأرباب لفييرا؟
* أم يستعين أب أحمد بإيفوسا الأجلح لتحديدها؟
* أم يبادر علاء بزيارة الاتحاد بنفسه ويقول لأسامة: يا سمسم القضارف ونيالا.. علي غرامة مالية هاكم ليها؟
* الجهة التي تحدد الغرامة هي الجهة نفسها التي تحدد ما إذا كان اللاعب مستحقاً لعقوبة إضافية أم لا!
* لو كانت العقوبات الإضافية الموقعة على اللاعبين بحسب المادة 89 تسري تلقائياً كما يزعم أب أحمد فذلك يعني أن مشاركة عبد اللطيف بويا مع الهلال في كل المباريات التي تلت مباراة الأزرق الدورية مع النمور غير صحيحة، لأنه تسبب في كسر قدم زكريا ناسو لاعب أهلي شندي!
*  واللاعب الذي يتسبب في كسر الخصم ينال عقوبة إضافية بحسب نص المادة 89 الفقرة 4 والتي تنص على ما يلي: اللاعب الذى يثبت من شريط المباراة أو تقرير الحكم أنه تسبب فى إصابة أحد لاعبى الفريق الخصم بكسر يوقف لاربعة أشهر من تاريخ الواقعة وتوقع عليه غرامة مالية شخصية إذا كان محترفاً تدفع للاعب المصاب.
* فهل تم إيقاف بويا أربعة أشهر (تلقائياً) بعد أن حطم ساق زكريا؟
* شكوى الأهلي فشوش، وفالصو يا أب أحمد!
* النقاط الحمراء في حرزٍ حريز!
* وكلام الأرباب هوا.. مالوش دوا!!
* جهزوا الفنيلة لابن إدريس يا مريخاب!
* ووسعوا له المجالس الحمراء.. بجوار سيدا!
* الأرباب على خطى الإمبراطور حسن أبو العائلة!
* مرحبتين حباب.. هيثمونا والأرباب!
آخر الحقائق
* النصيحة بالمهلة: من راقب الزعيم مات هما!
* البعاين لي فوق بقع على حنكو!
* هذا بخلاف احتمالات الإصابة باشمئناط العنق.
* ودوار البحر.
* ودوخة الزعيم.
* اللقب شبه محسوم، والتنافس على الوصافة محتدم بين الهلال والنمور والكوماندوز!
* وصافة الزعيم شرف لو تعلمون عظيم!
* لقاء اليوم سيحسم التنافس على لقب (ملك الدرونات) في الدوري الحالي!
* سجل هلال كادوقلي خمسة تعادلات في آخر خمس مباريات!
* مما تعادل مع الزعيم ما ضاق فوز!
* العين على الحارس حافظ!
* ترى هل يستطيع أن يمنع صديقه بشة من مس الشباك؟
* نريد من الهلال الابن أن يتعطف بهم، ولا يحرمهم من نعمة متابعة مباريات الزعيم.
* حرام تفوتهم المتعة!
* الخرطوم في خبر كان!
* مدربه التونسي اعترف بأفضلية الزعيم، وتغزل فيه.
* هدف سيدا حديث الناس.
* تسديدة بين الشبكة والحديدة!
* أنكر بعض الأهلة هدف البرنس، ونسبوه إلى باسكال!
* غالطونا لغاية ما شككونا!
* شكينا في عيونا.. وتساءلنا: من سجل أحلى الأهداف؟
* باسكال مصطفى؟
* أم هيثم الواوا؟
* أدمى هدف الأمير الساجد الأكف بالتصفيق.
* الأباتشي في إثر تراوري!
* رهاني عليه لا يخيب.
* كليتشي قونو في جيبو!
* بالأمس سجل وصنع هدف راجينهو بتمريرة رأسية بديعة.
* أكدت إحصائية السوط الأول أن نسبة سيطرة المريخ على الكرة بلغت 53 في المائة!
* وأوضحت أن المريخ تفوق في التمريرات الصحيحة على الخرطوم بأكثر من خمسين تمريرة!
* ومع ذلك ادعى مقدم الأستوديو التحليلي لقناة النيلين والكوتش إسماعيل عطا المنان أن الخرطوم سيطر على الشوط الأول!
* طيب أيمن يماني تعبان في الإحصائيات فوق كم؟
* مقدم الأستوديو يحتاج إلى المزيد من التأهيل.
* وتحامله على المريخ واضح.
* تم حرمان هيثم مصطفى من نجومية المباراة بدعوى أنه حصل على بطاقة صفراء.
* ألم يحصل كاريكا على نجومية لقاء الهلال والأهلي الخرطومي برغم حصوله على إنذار؟
* لماذا الخيار والفقوس يا لجنة جائزة سوداني.
* أرسلت صورة الأمير اساجد للرشيد، ولا أستطيع أن أورد رده!
* أعصابك تلفانة.. يا وصيف دنيانا!
* كادوقلي نفر.. الوصيف في خطر!
* آخر خبر: الأرباب وكأس الممتاز.. على مشارف القلعة الحمراء!!
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قمة الجبال


يدرك لاعبو هلال السودان أن أي نتيجة غير الفوز في مباراة اليوم أمام هلال الجبال بكادوقلي ستعني تبدد الأمل في المحافظة على اللقب.
لذلك ننتظر من رفاق المعلم وكاريكا أن يلعبوا بمسؤولية ويقدموا مباراة كبيرة يمتعوا بها جماهيرهم الوفية، ويتوجوها بفوز مستحق.
صحيح أن هلال الجبال يعد من الفرق التي يصعب الفوز عليها بكادوقلي، إلا أن الفوارق الفنية التي تميل لمصلحة الهلال الأب ربما تحسم المواجهة.
تعادل الهلال مع هلال كادوقلي في مباراة الدور الأول 1/1، لكن ذلك لا يعني أنه سيخسر اليوم وهو يلعب بعيداً عن ملعبه.
كلنا يعلم أن هلال الدور الأول، فقد الكثير من النقاط بسبب المشاكل التي فجرها مدربه السابق غارزيتو وبسببها تعادل الفريق في خمس مباريات، وخسر واحدة.
أما الأمور في الدور الثاني فقد تغيرت بعد إسناد مهمة التدريب للوطني صلاح محمد آدم، وتدعيم الفريق بلاعبين جدد، فعاد لسكة الانتصارات وفاز في ست مباريات من سبع.
تعادل هلال الدور الثاني مع الأهلي عطبرة فقط، لكنه كسب جميع مبارياته الست بما فيها مباراته مع المريخ التي حسمها بثلاثية المعلم وبويا وبشة.
نتوقع أن يواصل الهلال عروضه المتميزة وانتصاراته المتوالية اليوم أمام أسود الجبال خصوصا وأن الإدارة والجهاز الفني أولوا المباراة اهتماماً كبيراً.
نقاط هلال الجبال ستبقي الهلال في قلب المنافسة وستثير الرعب في نفوس المريخاب.
فارق النقطتين الذي يتفوق به المريخ على الهلال مرشح للزوال حتى إذا لم يفقد المريخ أي نقطة على أرض الميدان.
شكوى الأرباب كفيلة بالإبقاء على اللقب في العرضة شمال.
بركاتك يا أرباب.
خبر الموسم
يحسب للأرباب صلاح إدريس أنه لم ينفي ما جاء على لسانه في هذه الصحيفة قبل أيام من أنه سيتحول لتشجيع المريخ إذا فاز الفريق الأحمر بالدوري.
لكنه ذكر أنه لم يصرح بذلك الكلام بالمعنى المفهوم للتصريح في العرف الصحفي، مشدداً على أنه تناوله في جلسة خاصة بمنزله.
وكان الأخ صلاح يقصد من ذلك حسب ما جاء في هذه المساحة قبل أيام، أن الأهلي سيكون منافساً قوياً للفوز بالدوري بعد أن تتحول له نقاط المريخ.
وأنا عندما أقدمت على نشر الخبر كنت أعلم بأنه سيحدث ردة فعل قوية، وسيحرك الساحة، لأن الأرباب عندما يتحدى ويقول إنه سيكون مريخي الهوى، أمر فيه تأكيد على قوة موقفه.
وقبول الشكوى يعني أن المريخ، سيفقد فرصة الفوز بلقب الدوري، وفي هذه الحالة سيبقى اللقب، إما في دولاب للهلال أو يذهب للأهلي شندي لأول مرة.
لذلك وجد الخبر اهتماماً كبيراً من إعلام المريخ، ومن مجلس الإدارة والأقطاب ومجلس الشورى والجماهير، والذين لم يكن لهم حديث غير شكوى أهلي شندي.
وينتظر أن يجد الموضوع حظه من التداول والنقاش إلى أن تفصل لجنة الانضباط في الشكوى، التي لا ندري لماذا لم يتم النظر فيها حتى الآن.
آخر الكلام
عدم رد الأرباب على رسالتي التي نشرها أمس والتي استأذنته فيها بنشر جزء مما دار من حوار في منزله حول شكوى الأهلي شندي ضد المريخ، يعني أنه موافق على النشر.
إذا كان الأرباب لا يرغب في نشر الحديث الذي جرى على هامش حفل الغداء الذي أقامه للدكتور نافع علي نافع الجمعة، بمنزله في جدة، لما تردد في الرد على رسالتي.
استأذنت الأرباب في النشر من باب العلاقة المميزة التي تجمعني به، وكذلك من شدة حرصه على دعوتي في ذلك اليوم، وعندما لم يرد قمنا باللازم.
وأعتقد أن نشر الموضوع على الطريقة "الأربابية" أفرز فوائد عدة، نحسب أنها ستساهم في دعم الشكوى وتحول نقاط المباراة للأهلي.
لم يجد المريخ أي صعوبة في الفوز على فريق الخرطوم الوطني وحسمه بثلاثية، كان يمكن أن تكون رباعية وربما خماسية.
فريق الخرطوم الذي يحتل المركز الرابع في ترتيب الفرق ظهر مفككاً، ومرتبكا، ولا ندري إن كان هذا التفكك والارتباك طبيعياً أم بفعل فاعل.
يعلم الجميع أن مستويات ونتائج فرقة الأولاد قد تراجعت منذ أكثر من ثلاث جولات، لكن لا أحد كان يتوقع أن يظهر الفريق بذلك السوء.
الرحمة والمغفرة لوالدة الفنان جلال الصحافة، والتعازي موصولة للزميل صلاح محمد الحسن في وفاة والدته، ونسأل المولى عز وجل أن يتغمد فقيد الهلال أسامة عدالرحيم بواسع رحمته.
والأمنيات بالشفاء العاجل لوالدة رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي وإخوانه، والتي تخضع للعلاج في مستشفى "المشفى" بمدينة جدة.
تداولت مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي في اليومين الماضيين صورة لنجم الموردة ومنتخب السودان في الستينات سليمان المحينة وهو في حالة بائسة.
لم أصدق أن الصورة هي لـ (المحينة) الذي ملأ الدنيا وشغل الناس في فترة من الزمن، إلا عندما اتصلت على الزميل خالد حامد الجزولي.
المحينة يحتاج لوقفة من الجميع، وننتظر من لجنة محمد الشيخ مدني التي نذرت نفسها للعناية والاهتمام بمن خدموا الوطن، وجارت عليهم الأيام أن تأخذ بيد هذا الرجل.
وداعية: علاج المحينة والوقوف إلى جانبه مسؤولية كل الرياضيين.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

الإكسبريس يتطلع إلى سحق النسور









يسعى أهلي عطبرة إلى متابعة انتصاراته في بطولة الدوري الممتاز على حساب النسور في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب عطبرة وكان الأهلي فاز على اتحاد مدني في الجولة الماضية ويدخل المواجهة وفي
رصيده 29 نقطة في المركز السادس وأدى الأهلي 20 مباراة فاز في ثماني وتعادل في خمس وقبل الهزيمة في سبع وسجل 20 هدفاً وعليه مثلها فيما يحتل النسور المركز الأخير برصيد 14 نقطة من 20 مباراة وفاز في أربع جولات وتعادل مرتين وسجل 15 هدفاً وعليه 34.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*النيل يواصل الانتصارات ويسقط الرومان
واصل النيل الحصاحيصا صحوته وحقق فوزاً مهماً على حساب الرومان بهدفين لهدف عصر أمس على ملعب الحصاحيصا في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ورفع رصيده إلى 17 نقطة وسجل عبد الله
عبد الواحد وإبراهيما هدفي أصحاب الأرض فيما نال سانيه هدف الضيوف وبالنتيجة يتجمد رصيد الرومان في 21 نقطة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*القراقير يتحدون النمور
سيكون الموردة مُطالباً بالفوز عندما يستضيف أهلي شندي في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم على ملعب المريخ في الجولة الحادية والعشرين من الدوري الممتاز، ويخوض الموردة اللقاء وفي رصيده 16 نقطة من 20 مباراة
وانتصر القراقير في ثلاث مواجهات وتعادلوا في سبع وخسروا عشراً وسجلوا 11 هدفاً واستقبلت شباكهم 30 ويحتل الفريق المركز الحادي عشر فيما لأهلي شندي 36 نقطة في المركز الثالث وأدى الآرسنال عشرين مباراة فاز في عشر وتعادل في ست وقبل الهزيمة في أربع جولات وسجل 25 هدفاً مقابل 12 في مرماه.
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

صعود الجبال..!!
 

* وكأن أبو القاسم الشابي رحمة الله عليه يقف اليوم ويلوح بالعلم الأزرق ليؤكد أنه عاشق هلالي وهو يردد "ومن لا يحب صعود الجبال .. يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر"، ويعلن أن الهلال اليوم على موعد مع مباراة مليئة بالتحدي والإثارة ولا يمكن أن تخلو من المفاجآت لأننا ننازل خصماً محترماً وصاحب إمكانيات كبيرة في كادوقلي الجميلة عروس الجبال وزينة المدن..!!
*
لا نخشى على الهلال في كادوقلي، وثقتنا في أنه سيحقق الفوز في مباراة كبيرة لأننا ندرك إمكانيات سيد البلد جيداً وقدرته على ترويض الأسود المشاكسة ووضع حد لطموحاتها للنيل منا، لذلك فإن النتيجة تكاد تكون محسومة إلى الحد البعيد ولكن يبقى المحك في كوننا سنتابع محاضرة رائعة تتوشح بالأزرق الكامل..!!
* هلالان في سماء كادوقلي اليوم، وسجال سيدور ما بين المدرب صلاح آدم مدرب الأسود السابق وبين الكابتن الخلوق الشاطر طارق أحمد آدم وزير دفاع الهلال والمنتخب الوطني ومدرب الهلال السابق، وربما سيخوض الفريقان "مباراة شطرنج" يعرف كل مدرب قوة الخصم ومناطق ضعفه لذلك نتوقع الكثير المثير الخطر..!!
* الهلال الأب أكثر جاهزية وأكثر خبرة في التعامل مع هذه المباراة ولعلنا نعول على عناصر جديرة بالثقة وتحقيق المطلوب في كادوقلي في ظل اكتمال الخطوط لدى المدرب صلاح آدم والذي سيختار التوليفة بما يتفق مع قراءته الأولية للمباراة وكيفية الوصول إلى مرمى الأسود..!!
* لا يعاني الهلال في أيٍ من خطوطه ويمكن له أن يقدم مباراة استثنائية تضع حداً لأحلام المتربصين منذ البداية ليتجاوز واحداً من أخطر المطبات في طريقه نحو المحافظة على اللقب والذي بات قاب قوسين أو أدنى وتبقت مسألة الوقت فقط..!!
* التعويل الأكبر سيكون على الوسط والهجوم في هذه المباراة، ولو أن وسط الهلال وهجومه كانا في كامل عافيتهما فإن الرباعية لن تكون مرضية بالنسبة إلينا، وإذا كانت خطورة هلال الجبال في الهجمات التي سيقودها فإن السيطرة على الوسط ودعم الهجوم الكثيف سيجبر أبناء طارق أحمد آدم على التراجع وعدم التفكير في المغامرة واضعين في الاعتبار أن الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع..!!
* سيعتمد طارق أحمد آدم على المراقبة اللصيقة للعناصر الأكثر إزعاجاً في الفرقة الزرقاء في محاولة لقفل مفاتح اللعب الأزرق والسيطرة على خطورته لذلك سيجد صلاح آدم نفسه مضطراً لإشراك أكثر العناصر حركة وإزعاجاً لتشتيت جهود الخصم وهذا ما سيتيح للوسط المهاجم فرصاً للوصول إلى الشباك وفي مثل هذه المباريات دائماً ما يظهر بشة ومساوي ومهند وخليفة وكل القادمين من الخلف..!!
* وجود كاريكا وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية منذ البداية سيمنح الأزرق الغلبة في المباراة، فبالإضافة إلى خطورتهما الكبيرة فإنهما قادران على إرهاق الدفاعت تماماً من خلال سرعتهما وتحركاتهما المزعجة مما سيتيح الفرصة للبديل المهاجم في شوط اللعب الثاني لإحراز أكثر من هدف مستفيداً من الإرهاق الذي سيلازم دفاعات الخصم..!!
* نعتقد أن مساوي يواجه ضغوطاً كبيرة في وقت ينتظره فيه الجميع ليعود كما كان، ومساوي الذي تم استهلاكه لسنوات متواصلة دون توقف كان من الطبيعي أن يتراجع مستواه لأنه بشر وليس ماكينة، مساوي يحتاج القليل من الراحة قبل أن يعود مساوي برأسياته المعهودة..!!
* مساوي لم يبخل يوماً بجهده وعرقه على الهلال، وظل الجوكر الذي يحل كل مشاكل النقص في الفرقة الزرقاء، ويكفي تحوله من خانته المحببة في الوسط إلى الدفاع ليتحمل مسؤولية كبيرة في وقت لم يكن فيه هناك مدافعاً واحداً يعتمد عليه..!!
* وهل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان عزيزتي فاطمة الصادق..؟؟
* أوقفوا الحرب على مساوي الآن، وسترون ماذا يمكن أن يقدمه الفتى للأزرق..!!

اللون الأزرق
* كما توقعنا لم يجد المريخ صعوبة تذكر في إيداع ثلاثة أهداف في شباك الخرطوم الوطني "الخرطوم 3 سابقاً"..!!
* قدم عنكبة كما توقعنا أسوأ مباراة في تأريخه ولا أدري لماذا أصرَّ السليمي على استمراريته حتى نهاية المباراة..!!
* ظلم اختيار نجم المباراة اللاعب غاندي كاسيرو فهو قد ساهم بشكل كبير في الانتصار الذي حققه المريخ أمس، وتحرك غاندي بفعالية ونجح في أداء دوره الدفاعي والهجومي بمردود واحد..!!
* وكذلك تخطى الاختيار القائد الفلتة هيثم مصطفى الذي أثبت أن الذهب لا يصدأ أبداً..!!
* نجم المباراة يتم اختياره بطريقة مثيرة للحيرة..!!
* لم يجد صلاح الأمير مساندة حقيقة في خط الوسط، وأهدر عنكبة جملة من الفرص التي لو أتيحت لبلة جابر لأحرز منها أهدافاً عديدة..!!
* عنكبة يشبه المريخ.. حلال عليكم من هسه..!!
* أحرز هيثم مصطفى هدفاً لوحة في شباك عاطف عبد الله..!!
* لا تفريط أمام الأسود اليوم..!!
* الهدف المبكر يمنح اللاعبين فرصة أكبر للتركيز..!!
* نحب أسود الجبال ولكننا سنهزمهم في عقر دارهم..!!
* أحر التعازي للزميل صلاح محمد الحسن في وفاة والدته، اللهم تقبلها بقبول حسن، واغفر لها وارحمها أنت أرحم الراحمين.. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..!!
* أقم صلاتك تستقيم حياتك..!!
* صلي قبل أن يصلى عليك..!!
* ولا شيء سوى اللون الأزرق..!!



اقتراح ان يتولي هذا اليسن تدريب فريق الجهاز اقصد الخرطوم الوطني ياخي انت زعلان مالك من نجومية المبارة انشاء الله يدوها لود الجنيد مش حقتنا 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*معتصم محمد مالك يطعن في خالد تاج السر.. وطعنان ضد قريش
كشف مفوض هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم أن باب الطعون في مرشحي المريخ للجمعية العمومية قُفل أمس ونوّه إلى أن معتصم محمد مالك طعن في خالد تاج السر فيما قُدم طعنان ضد قريش وقال معتصم إن
خالد تاج السر ذكر أنه لاعب مناشط سابق في المريخ ونوّه إلى أن حديثه غير صحيح مشيراً إلى أنه خاطب الاتحادين العام والمحلي ولم يحصل على مستند يثبت أن خالد تاج السر مارس السباحة في المريخ وتعقد المفوضية اجتماعاً اليوم تناقش فيه الطعون وستصدر قرارها عقب نهاية الاجتماع.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بعثة الأزرق تصل كادوقلي اليوم
ينتظر أن تصل بعثة الهلال إلى كادوقلي صباح اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة أسود الجبال مساءً في الجولة الحادية والعشرين من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويترأس هاشم ملاح البعثة وتضم 23 لاعباً وكان الجهاز الفني
استبعد تراوري.. سيدي بيه.. المامي ووليد الفاشر وتعود البعثة بعد المباراة مباشرة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أهلي الخرطوم يستقبل سيد الأتيام
يستقبل أهلي الخرطوم أهلي مدني على ملعب الخرطوم في الثامنة من مساء اليوم ضمن مباريات الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ولأصحاب الأرض 25 نقطة في المركز الثامن وخاض الأهلي 20 جولة فاز في
ست وتعادل في سبع وخسر مثلها وسجل 12 هدفاً وعليه 16 فيما لأهلي مدني 15 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر وأدى سيد الأتيام 20 مقابلة فاز في ثلاث تعادل في ست وخسر 11 وسجل 12 هدفاً واستقبلت شباكه 25.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*48 ساعة تبّقت لجمعية المريخ العمومية
همد وضقل ينسحبان رسمياً والمفوضية تتسلم طعوناً ضد ترشح قريش وخالد تاج السر
المفوض: هناك طعن قُدم ضد قريش بحجة ترشحه لانتخابات الاتحاد العام وارتباط موقفه بطعن للفيفا
اذا فاز قريش وقُبِل طعن الفيفا وحصل على ثقة الجمعية العمومية للمريخ سيجمع بين منصبين مما يُعد مُخالفاً للوائح
معتصم محمد مالك: قدمت طعناً ضد خالد تاج السر.. ولم أسمع بوجوده في منشط السباحة
خاطبنا الاتحادين العام والمحلي وأفادونا بعدم قيده في قائمة السباحة.. ولم يشارك مع المريخ في أي بطولة
فيصل الحنان: تنازلت لحاتم محمد أحمد عن مقعد قُدامى اللاعبين وترشحت مستقلاً ولا انتمي إلى أي مجموعة
خالد تاج السر: الطعن اجراء قانوني وننتظر قرار المفوضية.. وأملك مستندات تثبت ممارستي السباحة في المريخ
عثمان أدروب: سحب ترشيحي همد وضقل خطوة ايجابية في طريق الوِفاق.. والثنائي من كِبار المريخ وسنستفيد من نصائحهما
تبّقت 48 ساعة على الجمعية العمومية للمريخ وينتظر أن تختار جمعية المريخ العمومية الجمعة مجلس ادارة جديد خلفاً للجنة التسيير وكان جمال الوالي فاز بمنصب رئيس النادي بالتزكية وعبد الصمد محمد عثمان بمنصب نائب الرئيس وحاتم محمد أحمد بمقعد قُدامى اللاعبين فيما سحب ضقل وعبد القادر همد ترشيحيهما أمس وبذلك يفوز عثمان أدروب بمنصب أمين الخزينة وكان همد ترشح أميناً للمال فيما قرر ضقل سحب ترشيحه لمصلحة عبد الرحمن ابراهيم عبد الرحمن وقُفِل باب الطعون أمس وقُدم طعنان الأول ضد ترشح محمد جعفر ق
ريش بحجة أنه ترشح لانتخابات الاتحاد ضمن مجموعة شداد لمنصب السكرتير ولم يفز وهناك طعن مُقدم من بعض الاتحادات للفيفا وحال قبوله سيصبح محمد جعفر سكرتير الاتحاد العام واذا فاز في انتخابات المريخ سيصبح سكرتيراً للنادي الأحمر وعندها يجمع بين منصبين مُخالفاً القانون وذكر المفوض أن الطعن أفاد بذلك مشيراً إلى أنهم سيعقدون اجتماعاً اليوم ومن ثمَ يصدرون قرارهم كما قدم معتصم محمد مالك المرشح لمقعد المناشط طعناً ضد خالد تاج السر منافسه وقال في الطعن إن خالد تاج السر لم يكن لاعباً سابقاً بالنادي ولم يمارس السباحة كما قال وأنه خاطب الاتحاد المحلي والعام وأُحيط علماً بأن خالد تاج السر غير مسجل في قائمة المريخ للسباحة ولم يشارك معه في أي بطولة وتساءل: لماذا يأتي شخص من خارج المنظومة ويترشح؟ وأفاد أنه اذا صحّت هذه المعلومات فإنها ستكون ظاهرة خطيرة وعلّق خالد تاج السر على الطعن وقال إنه اجراء قانوني وطبيعي وأنه في انتظار قرار المفوضية مؤكداً صحة موقفه وأفاد أنه يملك مستندات أنه مارس السباحة لاعباً في المريخ وبدوره قال فيصل الحنان إنه تنازل لحاتم محمد أحمد عن مقعد قدامى اللاعبين وقرر أن يترشح عضواً مستقلاً لافتاً إلى أنه لا ينتمي لأي مجموعة ويرغب في خدمة المريخ وكانت محاولات التوصل إلى قائمة موحّدة واقناع بعض المرشحين بالاستقالة باءت بالفشل وأدلى الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر بتصريحات للصدى أمس تمسك فيها بتقديم نفسه لمنصب السكرتير فيما أكد محمد جعفر قريش ايضاً ترشيح نفسه للمنصب نفسه وكذلك لم يسحب أي عضو باستثناء ضقل وهمد ترشيحه وبذلك يتنافس قريش والفريق طارق على منصب السكرتير فيما يتنافس متوكل أحمد علي.. عبد الرحمن ابراهيم عبد الرحمن.. عمر حجوج.. فيصل الحنان.. جلال عبد الماجد.. هواري عثمان.. أسامة حافظ الشاذلي.. معاوية الشاذلي.. صديق علي صالح.. حاتم عبد الغفار.. حمد السيد مضوي.. هاشم الزبير.. معتصم محمد مالك وخالد تاج السر على مناصب الأعضاء واعتبر عثمان ادروب الفائز بمنصب أمين الخزينة أن سحب همد وضقل ترشيحيهما خطوة ايجابية تعزّز الوفاق ونوّه إلى أن همد وضقل وهمد من رموز المريخ وكباره وأنهم حريصون على الاستفادة منهما.
قفل باب الطعون
فُتِح باب الطعون أمس قبل أن يُقفل في الثالثة وكان معتصم محمد مالك المرشح لمقعد المناشط تقدم بطعن ضد خالد تاج السر فيما قُدم طعن ضد محمد جعفر قريش وكان معتصم قال إن خالد تاج السر لم يكن لاعباً لمنشط السباحة في النادي ولم يمارس المنشط وذكر أنه حصل على معلومات من الاتحاد العام للسباحة والاتحاد المحلي وأفاد معتصم محمد مالك أنه بالفعل قدم طعناً ضد خالد تاج السر وقال: خالد ذكر أنه كان لاعب سباحة في المريخ ولذلك رشّح نفسه لهذا المقعد والمناشط أسرة صغيرة في نادي المريخ وأنا موجود في القلعة الحمراء منذ 88 ولم أسمع بخالد تاج السر ولم أعلم أنه سباحاً بالنادي ولذلك خاطبت الاتحاد العام والمحلي وأفادا بأنه غير مُسجل في قائمة لاعبي المريخ للسباحة ولم يشارك في أي بطولة باسم النادي وهذا يعني أنه لا يملك صِفة تجعله يترشح لهذا المنصب ولو أن الأمور سارت على هذا النحو وثبت أنه بالفعل لم يمارس السباحة في النادي فإن هذه ظاهرة خطيرة والسؤال: لماذا يأتي أشخاص من الخارج يحصلون على مقعد أولى به أبناء النادي؟ وأقول إن العمل لا يشترط أن يكون من داخل المجلس.. يمكن لمن يرغب في تقديم خدماته أن يفعل من خارج المجلس وخالد تاج السر اذا كان يرغب في خدمة المريخ والمناشط عليه أن يفعل من منصب آخر وتساءل: كيف استخرجت لجنة العضوية بالنادي بطاقة لخالد تاج السر وهل تأكدت من أنه لاعب سابق في المناشط أم لا؟ وعلّق تاج السر على الطعن وأشار إلى أن الطعون اجراء قانوني معمول به في الانتخابات وقال: ليس لدي اعتراض ومن حق معتصم أو اي شخص أن يتقدم بطعن وفي الأخير المفوضية تحسم مثل هذه الأشياء وفي حال قبِلت المفوضية الطعن سأستأنف للمحكمة الادارية وسأستمر في درجات التقاضي حتى النهاية هذا اذا لم يكن قرار المفوضية في مصلحتي لكن لن نستعجل.. فالمفوضية ستبت في الأمر وبعدها سيكون لكل حادث حديث بيد أني أود التأكيد على أنني أملك مستندات تثبت أنني سباح سابق بالمريخ ومارست السباحة وسأقدم هذه المستندات للمفوضية حتى تتخذ قرارها بناءً على معلومات صحيحة.
الحنان يأمل الحصول على ثقة الجمعية العمومية
قال فيصل الحنان المرشح لعضوية مجلس المريخ إنه كان لاعباً في صفوف الفرقة الحمراء ويريد أن يخدم المريخ عن طريق مجلس الادارة وأشار إلى أن الهدف من ترشحه السعي إلى تحقيق آمال وطموحات أهل المريخ وقال: لدينا آمال وطموحات نريد تحقيقها وطالما أننا تشرفنا بارتداء شعار المريخ ودافعنا عنه مع الجيل الذهبي والفطاحلة أمثال الدكتور كمال عبد الوهاب والفاضل سانتو وبشرى وبشارة وعمار خالد وحموري الصغير نعتقد أنه آن الأوان لنخدم المريخ من موقع آخر وبمثلما دفعنا ضريبته من الملعب نرغب في أن ندفع ضريبته من خلال مجلس الادارة وزاد: اذا لم يحالفني الحظ ولم أحصل على ثقة الجمعية العمومية فإنني مستعد لخدمة المريخ من موقع آخر واستمر الحنان: كنت أرغب في الترشح لمقعد قُدامى اللاعبين لكنني تنازلت للأخ حاتم محمد أحمد بعد اجتماع مطوّل مع قدامى اللاعبين واتفقنا أن يمثلنا حاتم ورأينا أنه أصغر سناً وأكثر حيوية ونشاطاً ويمكنه أن يصيب نجاحاً في هذا المقعد وبعدها قررت أن اترشح مستقلاً كعضو في مجلس الادارة وأؤكد أنني لا انتمي إلى مجموعة بل أرغب في خدمة المريخ ولي برنامج سأطرحه واتمنى أن يحصل على دعم الجميع.. نرغب في أن يكون هناك صندوق لدعم اللاعبين وسأدعمه بمبلغ 20 ألف جنيه وهذا الصندوق اجتماعي وعلاجي في المقام الأول.. هناك الكثير من اللاعبين الذين خدموا المريخ في شبابهم وحالياً يحتاجون للمساعدة.. يجب أن نقف خلفهم وسأستغل علاقاتي لجمع المال بعد موافقة مجلس الادارة الجديد طبعاً من مدراء المصانع والبنوك وجهاز الأمن والمخابرات الوطني والمؤسسات الأخرى وايضاً تربطني علاقات بنادي الغرافة القطري الذي كرّمني في مارس الماضي ويمكنني أن أساهم في أن تكون هناك توأمة بين المريخ والغرافة والتواصل مع النادي القطري بخصوص المعسكرات وغيرها وأيضاً بحُكم علاقتي بدولة الامارات وتحديداً نادي العين حيث كنت مسئولاً ببنك أبوظبي ولي علاقات ممتدة في نادي العين ويمكن ايضاً أن يكون هناك تعاون بين المريخ والعين فيما يتعلق بالمعسكرات وتأهيل الكوادر وغيرها وايضاً تربطني علاقة بمسئولي مصنع ام اي اس للبلاستيك والملبوسات ومع المستثمر الهندي تانجي مينسو بالخرطوم ويمكن لهذا المصنع ايضاً أن يدعم المريخ وسنحرص على الاهتمام بالشباب والناشئين واختتم الحنان تصريحه متمنياً التوفيق للجميع وقال: الكل يسعى إلى خدمة المريخ ويمارس الديمقراطية.
ضقل: سحبت ترشيحي من باب الوفاء بالالتزام
قال محمد علي الجاك ضقل عضو مجلس المريخ السابق إنه سحب ترشيحه من باب الوفاء بالالتزام ولفت إلى أن هناك اتفاقاً أخلاقياً مع كبار المريخ استوجب الوفاء به وقال: التقينا وتفاكرنا وتوصلنا إلى سحب استقالتي بمنزل الأخ الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم وأضاف: سنتيح الفرصة لآخرين لكننا بالطبع سنخدم المريخ من الخارج ونتمنى التوفيق لمن يحصلون على ثقة الجمعية العمومية وبالتأكيد سيجدون الدعم من الجميع.
المنسحبون أرسوا أدباً جديداً
قال محمد علي الجاك ضقل عضو مجلس المريخ السابق إنهم سعوا إلى ارساء أدب جديد وقال: أرسينا أدب الالتزام وطالما أن هناك اتفاقاً وجب تنفيذه.. اتفقنا مع الأخ عبد الصمد الذي مثّل لجنة التسيير في الجلسة التي ضمّت شخصي والفريق منصور عبد الرحيم الذي قاد الاتفاق وشخصيات أخرى وقررنا أن أُفسح المجال لعضو آخر من أجل مصلحة المريخ وكان لزاماً عليَّ أن أفي بالتزامي واعتبر ضقل أن علاقته بالمريخ ليس علاقة مناصب أو مجلس ادارة مشيراً إلى أنها أعمق وأكثر تجذراً وارتباطاً.
أدروب يثني على ضقل وهمد
أثنى عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة المريخ على محمد علي الجاك ضقل وهمد وثمّن خطوتهما ووصف سحب همد وضقل ترشيحيهما بأنه خطوة ايجابية تصب في مصلحة الوفاق وتدعمه وقال: الوفاق مطلوب لآخر لحظة ولا اعتقد أن هناك من يرفضه ونحن نؤيّده وبكل قوة واستمر: ضقل وهمد يمثلان كِبار المريخ بالاضافة إلى الأخ الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم ونعتبر الثلاثي قدوة لنا ولأهل المريخ جميعاً وأشار إلى أن كبار المريخ قاموا بدورهم وسعوا إلى أن يكون هناك وفاق لافتاً إلى أن المساعي كُللت بالنجاح وقال: نأمل أن تكون هناك قائمة واحدة في الانتخابات.
دور كبير لعبد الصمد
ذكر عثمان أدروب أمين خزينة المريخ أن عبد الصمد محمد عثمان لعب دوراً مؤثراً في الوفاق وعمل له وقال: عبد الصمد سعى للوفاق من أجل مصلحة المريخ وليس من أجل مصلحة شخصية ونعتقد أنه يستحق الاشادة على جهده وخطواته بالاضافة إلى كل الأخوة الذين بادروا وسعوا للوفاق ومضى: بالنسبة لنا حريصون على الاستفادة من كبار المريخ ورموزه وسنتعلم منهم بطبيعة الحال.. فكبار المريخ مكانتهم محفوظة ودورهم محفوظ.
الاعلام المريخي أدى دوره
ذكر عثمان أدروب أن همد خدم المريخ لسنوات وقال: همد قامة كبيرة وانسحابه تأكيد على أنه لا يجري وراء مصلحة شخصية وإنما يستهدف المصلحة العامة واعتقد أن المناصب في الأخير تكليف وليس تشريفاً ونحن حريصون على أداء دورنا والوفاء بالتزاماتنا وعلينا أن نشرّف أهل المريخ وأن ننجز الأعمال التي تُسند لنا وامتدح عثمان ادروب الاعلام المريخي لافتاً إلى أنه خدم أجواء الوفاق وسعى لها ودعمها.
همد: انسحبت من أجل الوِفاق وتمسك غيرنا
قال عبد القادر همد مساعد رئيس المريخ السابق ومرشح مجموعة القاعدة العريضة لمنصب أمين الخزينة إنه سحب ترشيحه ولفت إلى أنه انسحب من السباق ومن أجل اكمال عملية الوفاق ونوّه إلى أن الآخرين لم ينسحبوا وقال: كنا نأمل أن يتم التوصل إلى قائمة واحدة لكن هناك من لم ينسحب وفي الأخير الصناديق ستقول كلمتها وأكد عبد القادر همد أنه يساند مجموعة قريش ويدعمها بكل قوة وأبان أنه لم يكن يود أن تصل الأمور إلى هذه المرحلة وقال: على الأقل كُنا نأمل أن يفوز الضباط الأربعة بالتزكية وأن يكون هناك اتفاق لكن لم يحدث اتفاق ولم ينسحب الفريق طارق وكنا عندما اجتمعنا به والأخ عبد الصمد كنا نعلم أن الفريق طارق يفكر في الانسحاب وقام بخطوة فعلاً قبل ساعات من الاجتماع وفضّلنا أن ينسحب حتى يكتمل الوفاق لكنه فضّل الاستمرار وعموماً ستقول الجمعية العمومية كلمتها وستقول الصناديق كلمتها.
الفريق يتمسك
أعلن الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر تمسكه بالاستمرار في السباق ورفضه الانسحاب وأدلى بتصريحات نشرتها الصدى أمس ذكر فيها أنه لن ينسحب وراهن على جماهير المريخ والجمعية العمومية المستنيرة وأبان أنه لن يدخل في مهاترات مع أحد ويرى أنه من حق أي شخص مريخي أن يقدم نفسه وفي الأخير تقول الجمعية العمومية كلمتها.
قريش يراهن على مجموعته
أكد محمد جعفر قريش استمراره ايضاً ورفض الانسحاب من الانتخابات وكان قريش ومجموعته تحدثوا أمس الأول من خلال مؤتمر صحفي عن برنامجهم الانتخابي وراهن قريش على قاعدته وقال إنه قادر على الفوز عبر صناديق الاقتراع لكنه في الوقت ذاته أشار إلى أن كل أهل المريخ سيمارسون الديمقراطية ولن يكون هناك خاسر او فائز لأن الكاسب الأكبر في الأخير المريخ وتضم مجموعة قريش محمد جعفر سكرتيراً.. جمال الوالي رئيساً.. عبد الصمد نائباً للرئيس وعثمان أدروب أميناً للخزينة وفي العضوية جلال عبد الماجد.. هواري عثمان.. معاوية الشاذلي.. عمر حجوج.. هاشم الزبير.
المفوضية تحسم الطعون اليوم
قال زكريا يونس مفوض تسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم إن باب الطعون قُفِل أمس مشيراً إلى أن عبد القادر همد انسحب من السباق وكذلك محمد علي الجاك ضقل وقال: بالنسبة للطعون تم تقديم طعن ضد خالد تاج السر المرشح لمنصب المناشط وتم تقديم طعنين في محمد جعفر قريش المرشح لمنصب الأمين العام بحجة أنه كان ترشح للاتحاد العام ولم يفز وهناك طعن مُقدم ضد انتخابات الاتحاد العام للفيفا وفي حال قبل الفيفا الطعن فإن قريش وِفقاً للطاعنين سيصبح سكرتيراً للاتحاد العام واذا فاز في الجمعية العمومية للمريخ سيصبح سكرتيراً للمريخ وهذا يعني أنه سيجمع بين منصبين مُخالفاً اللوائح والقوانين على حد تعبير من تقدموا بالطعن وقال المفوض: سنجتمع ظهر اليوم وسنصدر قراراً بالطعون ويوم الخميس سيتم نشر الكشف النهائي للمرشحين فيما تنعقد الجمعية العمومية الجمعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب المبدع ابو البنات

*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الأرباب وكأس الممتاز على مشارف القلعة الحمراء

راجينهو كل النكهات.. الأباتشي ملك اللسعات.. وقون سيدا بين الشبكة والحديدة!
(مدير ليوم واحد) في إجازة بكادوقلي.. ومن راقب الزعيم مات هماً!

 * قطع الزعيم قول كل خطيب.
* أكد أنه الأقوى والأفضل والأمتع، وأعاد الخرطوم إلى اسمه القديم!
* تلاتة حلاتا!
*حملات الزعيم الانتقامية مستمرة.
* خسر أمام الكوماندوز في الدور الأول، فردّ الدُين خمس مرات، في الممتاز والكأس والرديف.
* حرق الخرطوم.. والباشا يتفرج!
* المريخ في القمة.
* الزعيم قطار يجر من خلفه بقية العربات.
* وقمة الدوري مطلية بأشرف الألوان.
* راهنوا على قدرة الخرطوم على إيقاف قطار الصدارة الأحمر، فجاء الرد بثلاثية نارية، ومتعة ألمانية!
* الأول الأباتشي ملك اللسعات!
* الثاني راجينهو (كل النكهات)!
* والثالث قون سيدا.. بين الشبكة والحديدة!
* ختاها محل ما بيرك الطير.. يا برير!
* قدم المريخ مباراة رفيعة المستوى، أطرب فيها جماهيره، وأوصلها حد المتعة.
* لعب بطريقة السهل الممتنع، نقطة وشرطة، باص وخانة!
* ضرب أقوى دفاعات الدوري بثلاثية نارية!
* ثأر ورد اعتبار.
* تأمين صدارة، وتأكيد جدارة!
* فيلق سيدا في القمة منفرداً.
* أمن الصدارة، وضمن للهلال الوصافة.
* ليس يعني الزعيم اليوم إن فاز الهلال أو توتر أو تعثر أو تبعثر!
* أضان المريخاب باردة!
* وصدارتهم جامدة!
* نتيجة مباراة (زيتنا في بيتنا) لا تعني الصفوة!
* فاز الهلال وصيف، تعادل وصيف.. خسر وصيف!
* بضربة  راجي ولسعة كليتشي وفرمان سيدا.. وصافة الهلال أكيدة!
* الليلة (مدير ليوم واحد) في إجازة!
* المريخاب ضحوا بالخرطوم قبل عيد الأضحى!
* وللأهلة قبل كل عيد ضحية عثرة وضبحة!
* أكلنا بأيدينا وشبعنا.. وتكرعنا في قلب الخرطوم!
* لكن شية كادوقلي كان لقيناها ما بناباها!
* متصدرين ومتقدرين!
* شية من كادوقلي.. شربوت من مدني.. بيتزا خرطومية.. شوربة قرقور.. ريش من عطبرة.. سنكيت وارد  دار جعل!!
* البنلقاهو كلو ما بناباهو!
* متصدرين ومتحكرين.. ونتشهّى فوق عديلنا!

كروجر يصنع الفرق
* المدرب الجيد يصنع الفرق، ويختصر الوقت.
* ظهرت لمسات الجنرال على الفرقة الحمراء في وقتٍ قياسي.
* تغير شكل الفريق إلى الأفضل، وبات يلعب بهدوء وثقةٍ وتمكن.
* اختى اللعب الطويل، وتلاشى الإرسال العشوائي للمهاجمين.
* تقاربت الخطوط، وتمددت الثقة في نفوس اللاعبين، وأصبح الفريق يلعب كوحدة واحدة، بعيداً عن الشفقة والتسرع، ويتناقل الكرة بسهولة مدهشة، ويضغط على الخصم بقوة، ويسجل من الكرات الثابتة والمتحركة!
* التحية للهر الألماني الذي أمن الصدارة، وأكد الجدارة.
* المريخ يقترب من اللقب بخطواتٍ واسعة.
* وفوزه على الخرطوم بثلاثية بيضاء يؤكد أنه الأجدر والأقوى والأفضل، والأكثر تأهيلاً للحصول على اللقب.
بدر الدين يوقف مسلسل رمضان أحلى الأقوان
* فرح المريخاب للثلاثية الساخنة، وشعروا ببعض الأسى بسبب توقف مسلسل رمضان أحلى الأقوان!
* في أول دقيقة للمباراة حول محمد موسى الكرة برأسه لرمضان عجب فسجل منها هدفاً رأسياً جميلاً، لكن صافرة بدر الدين عبد القادر تدخلت لتنقض الهدف بادعاء أن محمد موسى أعاق حارس الخرطوم!
* علماً أن محمد موسى قفز أمام الحارس، ولم يمسه مطلقاً.
* بعدها بعشر دقائق نظم المريخ هجمةً شرسة، وخرج حارس الخرطوم من مرماه واصطدم بزميله المدافع، وذهبت الكرة إلى رمضان والمرمى خالٍ من حارسه الموجود في الأرض!
* مرة أخرى انطلقت صافرة بدر الدين عبد القادر لتوقف الهجمة، وتحرم العجب الصغير من فرصة هدف أكيد!
* كان القرار غريباً بكل المقاييس، لأن رمضان لم يمس الحارس!
* لم تكن هناك حتى شبهة مخالفة، فلماذا أطلق بدر الدين عبد القادر الصافرة؟
* ولأي سبب حرم رمضان من مواصلة مسلسل أحلى الأقوان؟
* بالأمس علمنا لماذا يعاني المريخ في الفوز بالدوري كل مرة!
* أجمل ما في مريخ كروجر أنه لا يعبأ بقرارات الحكام المريبة.
* إلى متى تستمر معاناة المريخ كلما ظهر الدولي بدر الدين عبد القادر في مبارياته؟
الشفقة ما حبابا
* لم تقصر جماهير المريخ في دعم فريقها، وأدت الواجب وزادت.
* وكان لشباب التعبئة وبقية الروابط نصيب الأسد في المؤازرة.
* لكن بعض الشفقانين شوهوا اللوحة الجميلة بصراخهم المستمر في وجه محمد موسى.
* ابتعد البلدوزر عن أجواء المباريات طويلاً وكان من الطبيعي أن يأتي مردودهً غير مرضي.
* ومع ذلك نقول إنه اجتهد وقاتل ولعب بقوة، وكان يستحق التشجيع من الجميع.
* اختار بعض المتشنجين أن يحبطوه بالصراخ المتواصل في وجهه، فتسببوا في اضطرابه.
* لكن الغالبية تعاملوا معه بطريقة حضارية، وصفقوا له بحرارة عند الاستبدال.
* شجعوا لاعبيكم ولا تحبطوهم يا صفوة.
كمل كمل يا أرباب
* دعاني الحبيب تكعيب الأرباب صلاح إدريس إلى نقاشِ موضوعي، زعم أنه يشبهني ويشبه موضوعيةًَ وعقلانيةً نتوق إليها جميعاً، وأنا أحب أن أجيب (أب أحمد) متى دعاني!
* بل إنني أفضل أن أقارعه الحجة بالحجة، وأحب أن أرد  عليه هو دوناً عن (ناس قريعتي راحت)، الذين يمارسون (الطربقة) على أصولها، ويهرفون بما لا يعرفون.
* في ما يتعلق بالشكوى المقدمة من الأهلي شندي ضد المريخ بخصوص عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف أصر الأرباب على أن المادة 9 الفقرة الثالثة تنص على إيقاف اللاعب المذكور مباراتين تنافسيتين إضافيتين، زاعماً أن العقوبة الإضافية تطبق تلقائياً، وأصر على صحة الشكوى!
* زعمت أنا أن العقوبة الإضافية لا تسري تلقائياً، بل تصدر بقرار من اللجنة المنظمة!
* استشهد الأرباب بنص المادة 89 الفقرة الثالثة  التي تنص على ما يلي: أي لاعب يطرده الحكم بالكرت الاحمر مباشرة لهجمة او قفزة عنيفة خطرة على خصمه أو ضربه بالكوع أو يثبت من (شريط المباراة) ارتكابه لهذه المخالفات يوقف مباراتين تنافسيتين إضافيتين وتوقع عليه غرامة مالية اذا كان محترفاً.
* يزعم الأرباب أن علاء الدين استحق العقوبة الإضافية تلقائياً، وباتت مشاركته مع المريخ غير قانونية، لأنه لم ينفذ الإيقاف الوارد في المادة المذكورة اعلاه!
* لكي نقرأ ما ورد في المادة المذكورة بطريقةٍ صحيحة، لابد من أن نعود لنقرأ نص المادة (89) الفقرة (1) والتي تنص على ما يلي: أي لاعب ينذره الحكم بالكرت الاصفر في 3 مباريات او يطرده بالكرت الاحمر في مباراة ناديه أو النادي الذي ينتقل اليه يعتبر (تلقائياً) موقوفاً من اللعب في المباريات التنافسية مع ناديه حتى انقضاء مباراة تنافسية واحدة.
* يا أرباب ركز معانا شوية!
* عندما أراد المشرع للإيقاف أن يسري (تلقائياً) نص عليه بوضوح في المادة 89 الفقرة (1)!
* وعندما تحدث على الإيقاف الناتج عن هجمة او قفزة عنيفة خطرة على الخصم أو ضربه بالكوع أشار إلى شريط المباراة، ولم يورد كلمة (تلقائياً)، وذلك يعني بداهةً أن العقوبة لا تسري تلقائياً، لأن تحديد ما إذا كان الطرد ناتجاً عن هجمة خطرة أو ضربة بالكوع يحتاج بكل تأكيد بمراجعة تقريرالحكم وشريط المباراة لإثبات الحالة، لأن الطرد المباشر وحده لا يكفي لإثبات الحالة، لأنه يمكن أن يحدث بسبب البصق على الخصم أو الحكم، أو بسبب التفوه بعبارات نابية، أو بسبب إعاقة خصم منفرد بالمرمى ويمتلك فرصة كاملة لإحراز هدف، أو لمنع الكرة من دخول المرمى باليد وحالات أخرى عديدة!
* يشير النص بجلاء إلى أن العقوبة الإضافية الواردة في الفقرة الثالثة لا تسري تلقائياً كما يعتقد ولدنا الأرباب، بل تحتاج إلى إثبات، بالرجوع إلى تقرير الحكم أو مراجعة الشريط بواسطة اللجنة المنظمة وهذا لم يحدث في حالة علاء الدين، الذي لو كان موقوفاً كما يزعم الأرباب لتوجب عليه أن يدفع غرامة مالية لأنه محترف بحسب ما تنص المادة نفسها والتي تحدثت عن إيقاف مباراتين تنافسيتين إضافيتين (و) معاقبته بغرامة مالية اذا كان محترفاً!!
* الواو الموضوعة بين القوسين واو العطف!
* والأرباب أدرى الناس بمفعول واو العطف!
* وأظن أن منطقه في القضية المذكورة يستحق العطف!
* العقوبة مكونة من جزئين، إيقاف مبارتين إضافيتين، (و) غرامة مالية حال كونه محترفاً!
* علاء لم يدفع أي فلس، ولم يغرم بواسطة أي جهة مع أنه محترف يرتبط بعقدٍ مع المريخ!
* فهمنا وعقلنا وصدقنا وآمنا أنو العقوبة الواردة في المادة تسري على فييرا (تلقائياً) كما يزعمالأرباب!
* الغرامة تسري على علاء الدين (تلقائياً) كيف يا أب أحمد؟ وكم تبلغ قيمتها؟
* يحددها الأرباب لفييرا؟
* أم يستعين أب أحمد بإيفوسا الأجلح لتحديدها؟
* أم يبادر علاء بزيارة الاتحاد بنفسه ويقول لأسامة: يا سمسم القضارف ونيالا.. علي غرامة مالية هاكم ليها؟
* الجهة التي تحدد الغرامة هي الجهة نفسها التي تحدد ما إذا كان اللاعب مستحقاً لعقوبة إضافية أم لا!
* لو كانت العقوبات الإضافية الموقعة على اللاعبين بحسب المادة 89 تسري تلقائياً كما يزعم أب أحمد فذلك يعني أن مشاركة عبد اللطيف بويا مع الهلال في كل المباريات التي تلت مباراة الأزرق الدورية مع النمور غير صحيحة، لأنه تسبب في كسر قدم زكريا ناسو لاعب أهلي شندي!
*  واللاعب الذي يتسبب في كسر الخصم ينال عقوبة إضافية بحسب نص المادة 89 الفقرة 4 والتي تنص على ما يلي: اللاعب الذى يثبت من شريط المباراة أو تقرير الحكم أنه تسبب فى إصابة أحد لاعبى الفريق الخصم بكسر يوقف لاربعة أشهر من تاريخ الواقعة وتوقع عليه غرامة مالية شخصية إذا كان محترفاً تدفع للاعب المصاب.
* فهل تم إيقاف بويا أربعة أشهر (تلقائياً) بعد أن حطم ساق زكريا؟
* شكوى الأهلي فشوش، وفالصو يا أب أحمد!
* النقاط الحمراء في حرزٍ حريز!
* وكلام الأرباب هوا.. مالوش دوا!!
* جهزوا الفنيلة لابن إدريس يا مريخاب!
* ووسعوا له المجالس الحمراء.. بجوار سيدا!
* الأرباب على خطى الإمبراطور حسن أبو العائلة!
* مرحبتين حباب.. هيثمونا والأرباب!
آخر الحقائق
* النصيحة بالمهلة: من راقب الزعيم مات هما!
* البعاين لي فوق بقع على حنكو!
* هذا بخلاف احتمالات الإصابة باشمئناط العنق.
* ودوار البحر.
* ودوخة الزعيم.
* اللقب شبه محسوم، والتنافس على الوصافة محتدم بين الهلال والنمور والكوماندوز!
* وصافة الزعيم شرف لو تعلمون عظيم!
* لقاء اليوم سيحسم التنافس على لقب (ملك الدرونات) في الدوري الحالي!
* سجل هلال كادوقلي خمسة تعادلات في آخر خمس مباريات!
* مما تعادل مع الزعيم ما ضاق فوز!
* العين على الحارس حافظ!
* ترى هل يستطيع أن يمنع صديقه بشة من مس الشباك؟
* نريد من الهلال الابن أن يتعطف بهم، ولا يحرمهم من نعمة متابعة مباريات الزعيم.
* حرام تفوتهم المتعة!
* الخرطوم في خبر كان!
* مدربه التونسي اعترف بأفضلية الزعيم، وتغزل فيه.
* هدف سيدا حديث الناس.
* تسديدة بين الشبكة والحديدة!
* أنكر بعض الأهلة هدف البرنس، ونسبوه إلى باسكال!
* غالطونا لغاية ما شككونا!
* شكينا في عيونا.. وتساءلنا: من سجل أحلى الأهداف؟
* باسكال مصطفى؟
* أم هيثم الواوا؟
* أدمى هدف الأمير الساجد الأكف بالتصفيق.
* الأباتشي في إثر تراوري!
* رهاني عليه لا يخيب.
* كليتشي قونو في جيبو!
* بالأمس سجل وصنع هدف راجينهو بتمريرة رأسية بديعة.
* أكدت إحصائية السوط الأول أن نسبة سيطرة المريخ على الكرة بلغت 53 في المائة!
* وأوضحت أن المريخ تفوق في التمريرات الصحيحة على الخرطوم بأكثر من خمسين تمريرة!
* ومع ذلك ادعى مقدم الأستوديو التحليلي لقناة النيلين والكوتش إسماعيل عطا المنان أن الخرطوم سيطر على الشوط الأول!
* طيب أيمن يماني تعبان في الإحصائيات فوق كم؟
* مقدم الأستوديو يحتاج إلى المزيد من التأهيل.
* وتحامله على المريخ واضح.
* تم حرمان هيثم مصطفى من نجومية المباراة بدعوى أنه حصل على بطاقة صفراء.
* ألم يحصل كاريكا على نجومية لقاء الهلال والأهلي الخرطومي برغم حصوله على إنذار؟
* لماذا الخيار والفقوس يا لجنة جائزة سوداني.
* أرسلت صورة الأمير اساجد للرشيد، ولا أستطيع أن أورد رده!
* أعصابك تلفانة.. يا وصيف دنيانا!
* كادوقلي نفر.. الوصيف في خطر!
* آخر خبر: الأرباب وكأس الممتاز.. على مشارف القلعة الحمراء!!




أرسلت صورة الأمير اساجد للرشيد، ولا أستطيع أن أورد رده!

والنبي روشا قال شنو 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الزعيم يعتقل الكوماندوز
المريخ يضرب بقوة ويسحق الخرطوم الوطني بثلاثية
كلتشي.. راجي وهيثم مصطفى يسجلون أهداف الفرقة الحمراء
الأحمر يقدم أداءً جيداً في الشوط الثاني.. البرنس يحرز هدفاً عالمياً. والأباتشي ينال النجومية
ضرب المريخ بقوة وسحق الكوماندوز بثلاثية على ملعب الخرطوم مساء أمس في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ورفع الأحمر رصيده إلى 48 نقطة مبتعداً في الصدارة بفارق خمس نقاط عن الهلال الذي يحل ضيفاً على هلال كادوقلي عصر اليوم بينما بقيَّ الخرطوم برصيد 36 نقطة وأنهى الضيوف الحصة الأولى متقدمين بهدف ناله كلتشي في الدقيقة 19 فيما أضاف راجي هدفاً ثانياً في الدقيقة 72 مستغلاً تمريرة
للأباتشي قبل أن يسجل هيثم مصطفى أجمل أهداف اللقاء من مخالفة خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 81 وقدم الأحمر أداءً جيداً في الشوط الثاني بالذات وحصل كلتشي على جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة.. أدار اللقاء الحكم بدر الدين عبد القادر.
الشوط الأول
سعى المريخ إلى التسجيل مبكراً وقاد هجمات وحصل على ركنية وفي الدقيقة الثانية سجل الأحمر هدفاً لم يعتمده الحكم بحجة أن محمد موسى ارتكب خطأً مع عاطف عبد الله حارس الخرطوم وتعرض محمد حسن الطيب لإصابة في الدقيقة الثالثة وخضع للعلاج واُحتسبت مخالفة لمصلحة المريخ اُرتكبت مع غاندي في الدقيقة الرابعة لم يستفد منها الأحمر ثم مخالفة أخرى لمصلحة الضيوف بينما اُحتسبت مخالفة للكوماندوز في الدقيقة الخامسة نفّذها صلاح الأمير لم تفاجئ أكرم الهادي وسدد راجي كرة قوية أبعدها عاطف عبد الله بصعوبة إلى ركنية في الدقيقة السادسة ونفّذ غاندي الركنية لكن الدفاع أبعدها واُحتسبت مخالفة للمريخ في الدقيقة 11 لم تسفر عن شئ وفشل معاذ القوز في الاستفادة من تمريرة على طبق من ذهب من صلاح الأمير في الدقيقة 12 واستخدم قائد الخرطوم ذكاءه ومرر كرة ضرب بها دفاع المريخ لكن القوز فشل في الاستفادة منها وأرسل كرة ضعيفة في يد أكرم وارتكب أمير كمال مخالفة مع عنكبة في الدقيقة 14 نُفّذت وتحولت إلى ركلة مرمى ثم اُرتكبت مخالفة مع الحارس عاطف عبد الله في الدقيقة 16 وتوقفت المباراة لعلاج حارس الكوماندوز وانخرط رمضان عجب مستفيداً من تمريرة هيثم مصطفى لكن سفاري حوّل الكرة لركنية نفّذها غاندي قابلها كلتشي برأسه أبعدها الحارس قبل أن تعود للأباتشي مرة أخرى ويعيدها بيسراه في سقف المرمى واضعاً المريخ في المقدمة في الدقيقة 19 ولاحت فرصة للأحمر بواسطة رمضان عجب لكنه سدد كرة ضعيفة في يد عاطف حارس الكوماندوز في الدقيقة 21 واُحتسبت مخالفة لمصلحة الطاهر الحاج في الدقيقة 23 ارتكبها معاذ القوز نفّذها غاندي أبعدها عاطف عبد الله ثم اُحتسبت مخالفة للخرطوم أمام منطقة جزاء المريخ نفّذها توريه ذهبت إلى ركلة مرمى في الدقيقة 24 ثم اُحتسبت مخالفة أخرى للكوماندوز بعد دقيقتين لم يستفد منها أصحاب الأرض وبعدها اُحتسبت مخالفة للمريخ في الدقيقة 28 وانطلق الأمير في الدقيقة 29 وأرسل كرة لعنكبة لكن دفاع المريخ كان متفطناً واُحتسبت ركنية لمصلحة الكوماندوز نفّذها صلاح الأمير قابلها معاذ القوز برأسه، لكن أكرم تألق وأبعد الكرة إلى ركنية في الدقيقة 30 نُفّذت أبعدها الدفاع واحتج أمير أبو الجاز مساعد مدرب الخرطوم على قرارات الحكم وتم إقصاؤه من الملعب في الدقيقة 31 وتمكن عاطف عبد الله من إبعاد تسديدة لراجي في الدقيقة 32 واُحتسبت مخالفة لمصلحة المريخ اُرتكبت مع غاندي وحصل سنوسي أمينو اللاعب النيجيري على بطاقة صفراء في الدقيقة 33، ثم نال راجي عبد العاطي ورقة صفراء في الدقيقة 34 وتعرض محمد موسى للإصابة في الدقيقة 35 وتلقى العلاج ثم أُصيب عنكبة في الدقيقة 36 وسدد معاذ القوز كرة قوية مرّت فوق مرمى أكرم الهادي في الدقيقة 37 واُحتسبت مخالفة لمصلحة المريخ ارتكبت مع محمد موسى في الدقيقة 39 ثم مخالفة للخرطوم في الدقيقة 40 وسدد موسى كرة تحولت إلى ركلة مرمى في الدقيقة 42 ونفّذ باسكال مخالفة للمريخ بطريقة سيئة ونال معاذ القوز بطاقة صفراء بعد مخالفة مع هيثم مصطفى في الدقيقة 46 واُحتسبت مخالفة لمصلحة الأحمر وبعدها أنهى بدر الدين عبد القادر بتقدم الأحمر بهدف.
الشوط الثاني
قاد المريخ هجمة مع بداية الحصة الثانية وأرسل باسكال عكسية لكن كرته ذهبت سهلة في يد عاطف عبد الله حارس الكوماندوز واُحتسبت ركنية لمصلحة الأحمر في الدقيقة 47 نفّذها غاندي أبعدها حارس الخرطوم ولاحت فرصة للأحمر ومرر كلتشي كرة لرمضان عجب لكن الدفاع تدخل أمام نجم وسط المريخ واحتسب الحكم خطأ لمصلحة المريخ بعد تدخل نجم الدين أمام كلتشي في الدقيقة 53 نفّذ هيثم المخالفة أبعدها الدفاع ثم اُحتسبت مخالفة لمصلحة المريخ اُرتكبت مع باسكال في الدقيقة 54 لم يستفد منها الأحمر وحصل هيثم مصطفى على بطاقة صفراء في الدقيقة 55 بعد مخالفة مع عنكبة وتدخل أكرم الهادي سليم أمام معاذ القوز في الدقيقة 56 ونال علي جعفر بطاقة صفراء في الدقيقة 57 بعد مخالفة مع نجم الدين واحتجاج على الحكم وظهر راجي بفرصة في الدقيقة 59 ومرر لكن في الأخير لم ينجح في احراز هدف ثاني للمريخ وخرج محمد موسى في الدقيقة 64 وشارك علاء الدين يوسف بدلاً عنه ونفّذ صلاح الأمير مخالفة أمام منطقة جزاء المريخ في الدقيقة 66 قابلها صلاح الجزولي الذي شارك في الشوط الثاني برأسية تحولت إلى ركلة مرمى وتدخل لطفي السليمي المدير الفني للخرطوم وأشرك امين ابراهيم على حساب معاذ القوز في الدقيقة 69 وفي الدقيقة 72 أضاف راجي عبد العاطي هدفاً ثانياً للمريخ مستفيداً من تمريرة كلتشي الرأسية وانفرد بالمرمى وأرسل كرة على شمال عاطف عبد الله حارس الكوماندوز وحاول الخرطوم تقليص الفارق وقاد هجمات لكنها كانت فردية واُحتسبت مخالفة للكوماندوز في الدقيقة 77 نفّذها صلاح الأمير تحولت لركلة مرمى وسدد باسكال كرة قوية لكنها تحولت إلى خارج الملعب ونال نجم الدين بطاقة صفراء بعد مخالفة مع غاندي في الدقيقة 81 ونفّذ هيثم المخالفة محرزاً الهدف الثالث للأحمر وأرسل كرة على شمال عاطف عبد الله حارس الكوماندوز لم تجدي معها محاولاته وخرج كلتشي في الدقيقة 82 وشارك الباشا بدلاً عنه ولاحت فرصة للكوماندوز لكن أكرم الهادي تدخل في الوقت المناسب في الدقيقة 84 ثم وجد عنكبة فرصة من تمريرة صلاح الأمير لكنه أرسل كرة فوق العارضة في الدقيقة 86 وذهبت عكسية عنكبة إلى خارج الملعب في الدقيقة 87 وظهر أوليفيه في الدقيقة 88 مكان رمضان عجب واحتسب الحكم ثلاث دقائق وقت مبدد لم تشهد جديداً وانتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بثلاثية.
تشكيلة الخرطوم الوطني
مثّل الخرطوم الوطني في مباراة الأمس عاطف عبد الله في المرمى.. نجم الدين عبد الله.. إسماعيل صديق.. بوبكر توريه وعمر سفاري في الدفاع.. صلاح الأمير.. محمد حسن الطيب.. النيل خلف الله وسنوسي أمينو في الوسط معاذ القوز وعنكبة في الهجوم.. وشارك في الشوط الثاني صلاح الجزولي بدلاً عن سنوسي امينو كما شارك أمين ابراهيم مكان معاذ القوز.
تشكيلة المريخ
مثّل الأحمر في مباراة الأمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني أكرم الهادي سليم في المرمى.. علي جعفر.. أمير كمال.. غاندي والطاهر الحاج في الدفاع.. هيثم مصطفى.. باسكال.. راجي ورمضان في الوسط وفي الهجوم كلتشي ومحمد موسى وأقحم المدرب علاء الدين يوسف مكان محمد موسى في الشوط الثاني كما ظهر أحمد الباشا في الدقيقة 82 بدلاً عن كلتشي وأتاح الجنرال الفرصة لاوليفيه في الدقيقة 88 على حساب رمضان عجب.
كلتشي يصنع ويسجل
سجل كلتشي اوسونوا مهاجم المريخ هدف الفرقة الحمراء الأول في مباراة الأمس وتمكن من ترجمة ركلة ركنية قابلها برأسه أبعدها الحارس إلى هدف كما صنع الهدف الذي أحرزه راجي عبد العاطي في الشوط الثاني وأحرز هيثم مصطفى الهدف الثالث للفرقة الحمراء وقدم كلتشي أداءً جيداً في مباراة الأمس وحصل على جائزة أفضل لاعب في اللقاء المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للبطولة.
الجنرال يمنح الفرصة للبلدوزر
فضّل كروجر مدرب المريخ اتاحة الفرصة لمحمد موسى مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الأمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني وأقحمه منذ البداية قبل أن يترك موسى مكانه لعلاء الدين يوسف في الشوط الثاني وكان محمد موسى ظهر ايضاً في مباراة أهلي الخرطوم لكن في الشوط الثاني فيما أشركه المدرب أساسياً أمس.
كروجر يحيي محمد موسى
حرص كروجر على تهنئة محمد موسى بعد استبداله في الشوط الثاني وعانقه ويبدو الألماني مقتنعاً بقدرات محمد موسى ويرى أنه يمتلك مميزات عديدة من بينها التكوين الجسماني القوي وكان كروجر منح محمد موسى الفرصة في مباراة الأمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني واشركه أساسياً.
المريخ يصل إلى 37 هدفاً
وصل المريخ إلى 37 هدفاً بعد أن سجل ثلاثة أهداف في مباراة الأمس بينما رفع كلتشي رصيده من الأهداف إلى تسعة وكان الأباتشي افتتح التسجيل للفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الأمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني كما رفع راجي رصيده إلى خمسة أهداف وسجل راجي الهدف الثاني للفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الأمس.
14 هدفاً في مرمى الكوماندوز
فشل الخرطوم الوطني في الحفاظ على أفضلية خط دفاعه وقبل مباراة الأمس أمام المريخ كانت شباك الكوماندوز اهتزت 11 مرة لكن مهاجمي المريخ وصلوا إلى شباك الخرطوم ثلاث مرات أمس فوصل عدد الأهداف في مرمى الخرطوم إلى 14 وبذلك يتساوى المريخ والهلال وهلال كادوقلي والخرطوم الوطني في عدد الأهداف التي استقبلتها شباك هذه الفرق وأصبح أهلي شندي صاحب أفضل خط دفاع في البطولة واهتزت شباك النمور 12 مرة.
طاقم التحكيم
أدار مباراة الخرطوم الوطني والمريخ طاقم تحكيم مكوّن من بدر الدين عبد القادر حكم وسط وعماد عبد الله مساعد أول والطريفي مساعد ثاني والرشيد محمد خير حكماً رابعاً.

الألماني يثني على اللاعبين والأداء
كروجر: قدمنا أفضل مباراة على الإطلاق أمام الخرطوم الوطني.. سعيد بالفوز والدوري لم يُحسم بعد
راضٍ عن مردود محمد موسى والبلدوزر نفّذ ما طلبته.. وأستغرب لهتاف الجماهير ضده
محمد موسى لاعب في المريخ ويجب دعمه من الأنصار.. وسأمنحه المزيد من الفرص ومهاجم أهلي الخرطوم السابق يحتاج للمزيد من الثقة
توريه أفضل لاعبي الخرطوم.. وسنؤدي بقية المباريات بجِدية ولن نتهاون أمام أي منافس

أثنى الألماني كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ على أداء الفرقة الحمراء واللاعبين في مباراة الأمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني وكان الأحمر تفوق على الكوماندوز بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة على ملعب الخرطوم في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل كلتشي وراجي وهيثم أهداف الفرقة الحمراء الثلاثة ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 48 نقطة متمسكاً بالصدارة واعتبر كروجر أن المريخ قدم أفضل مباراة أمام الخرطوم الوطني ووصف الفوز بأنه مستحق وذكر أن الخرطوم كان نِداً لفريقه لأنه يمتلك لاعبين جيدين ينتشرون في الملعب بصورة صحيحة وأكد أنه سعيد بالأداء والانتصار لكنه شدّد على أن الدوري لم يُحسم بعد لافتاً إلى أن المباريات المقبلة صعبة والأحمر معني بخوضها بنفس الجدية والحماس حتى يستمر في حصد النقاط وسجل إشادة كبيرة بمحمد موسى لاعب خط الهجوم وقال إنه نفّذ المطلوب منه في مباراة الأمس وكان جيداً مُبدياً دهشتهلهتافات الجماهير ضده وذكر أن موسى لاعب في صفوف الفريق ويحتاج للدعم والمساندة ووعد بمنحه المزيد من الفرص وأثنى على بوبكر توريه مدافع الخرطوم الوطني واعتبر أنه أفضل لاعب في صفوف الكوماندوز.
مباراة جيدة
قال الألماني مايكل كروجر المدير الفني للمريخ: أعتقد أننا قدمنا مباراة جيدة أمام الخرطوم الوطني أمس وتعاملنا مع اللقاء بشكل صحيح وحققنا هدفنا من المواجهة.. لم تكن مهمتنا سهلة.. بالطبع كانت المباراة صعبة وأمام فريق جيد وبالفعل الخرطوم كان نِداً لنا.. لديه لاعبون مميزون يحسنون الانتشار في الملعب وصعّب الأمور علينا وكاد يسجل في أكثر من مناسبة لكننا تفوقنا عليه في الأخير وحصلنا على ثلاث نقاط مهمة عزّزت حظوظنا ومكّنتنا من الاستمرار في مشوار الانتصارات وأرى أن المريخ كان جيداً وبالنسبة لي مباراة الخرطوم الأفضل.. منذ قدومي إلى الخرطوم وإشرافي على الفريق أعتقد أنه لم يقدم مباراة بهذا المستوى وكان المدرب الألماني أشرف على الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة الهلال والأمل عطبرة وأهلي شندي وأهلي الخرطوم فيما تابع لقاء الأحمر وهلال كادوقلي ولم يشرف عليه ورأى أن المريخ كان جيداً في المباراة وأدى بتكتيك عالٍ ووفق في تحقيق انتصار مهم لكنه ذكّر اللاعبين بأن الفوز على الخرطوم لا يعني أن الفرقة الحمراء حسمت اللقب وقال: صحيح أننا انتصرنا على الخرطوم لكن الدوري لم يُحسم بعد.. أمامنا مباريات صعبة علينا خوضها بنفس المستوى حتى نتوّج بالبطولة وذكر أن الفرقة الحمراء لن تتهاون أمام أي منافس.. ستحترم الجميع وستلعب للفوز في كل المباريات وقال: علينا أن نضاعف جهدنا لنستمر في الانتصارات ويجب أن نخوض أي مباراة وكأنها نهائي كأس.
اشادة بمحمد موسى
منح الألماني كروجر محمد موسى مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء الفرصة ودفع به منذ البداية في مباراة الأمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني قبل أن يسحبه في الشوط الثاني وقال كروجر مُعلّقاً على مستوى البلدوزر: أعتقد أن محمد موسى قدم أداءً جيداً ونفّذ ما طلبته منه وأنا راضٍ عن مستواه في اللقاء لذلك لا أجد مبرراً للهتافات ضده والجمهور يفترض أن يدعم اللاعبين مثل محمد موسى لأنهم في حاجة للمساندة ورفع معنوياتهم بدلاً من الهتاف في وجهه.. إنه لاعب في صفوف المريخ يجب أن يحصل على الدعم ومن جانبي فإنني سأمنحه المزيد من الفرص لأنه في حاجة إلى الثقة.
الجنرال مُعجب بتوريه
لم يخفِ مدرب المريخ إعجابه ببوبكر توريه متوسط دفاع الخرطوم الوطني واللاعب المالي المحترف في صفوف الكوماندوز واعتبر المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء أن بوبكر توريه أفضل لاعبي الكوماندوز بينما اعتبر الكثيرون أن صلاح الأمير كان أفضل لاعب بصفوف الخرطوم الوطني في مباراة الأمس.
مدرب الكوماندوز: ارتكبنا أخطاءَ ودفاعنا كان في حالة توهان
اعتبر لطفي السليمي مدرب الخرطوم الوطني أن الكوماندوز ارتكبوا أخطاءً في مباراة الأمس كلفّتهم ثلاثة أهداف وخسارة ثلاث نقاط ونوّه إلى أن الدفاع كان في حالة توهان وخسر الخرطوم الوطني أمام المريخ بثلاثية نظيفة مساء أمس في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بيد أن السليمي قال إن المريخ كان أفضل ونجح في استغلال الفرص مشيراً إلى أن فريقه حاول تحقيق نتيجة أفضل ولم يوفّق.
السليمي: أهدرنا ثلاث فرص في الشوط الأول
رأى لطفي السليمي المدير الفني للخرطوم الوطني أن الكوماندوز أهدروا ثلاث فرص في الشوط الأول من مباراة الأمس أمام المريخ وقال: أدينا بتوازن في الحصة الأولى وكنا أفضل فيما تفوق المريخ في الشوط الثاني وسجل هدفين بعد الأول في الحصة الأولى.. لم نستغل الفرص التي وجدناها وفعل منافسنا وأعتقد أن المريخ استحق الفوز لأنه عرف كيف يتعامل مع الفرص التي وجدها فيما لم نستثمر بالمقابل الفرص التي تهيأت لنا والمريخ فريق جيد لديه لاعبون أصحاب خبرة واستفادوا من حالة التوهان التي عانى منها خط الدفاع وسجلوا ثلاثة أهداف والخبرة قالت كلمتها في مباراة الأمس.
الخرطوم خسر أمام فريق كبير
ذكر لطفي السليمي مدرب الخرطوم الوطني أن الكوماندوز خسروا أمام فريق كبير وقال: خسارتنا أمام المريخ طبيعية لأنه فريق كبير ولديه خبرة وكان السليمي أدلى بتصريحات للصدى قبل مباراة الأمس ذكر فيها أن الخرطوم الوطني أقل خبرة من العملاقين ومن أهلي شندي وقال: علينا ألا ننسى أن المريخ يتصدر الترتيب وإذا لم يكن فريقاً جيداً لما تصدر المنافسة وعموماً النتيجة لم تكون مفاجئة بالنسبة لي لأن المريخ كان أفضل واستحق الفوز.. إنه فريق مُنظّم يلعب كرة جيدة.
مدرب حراس المنتخب المصري: خطأ إداري وراء إبعاد الحضري
قال زكي عبد الفتاح مدرب حراس المنتخب المصري إن الأمريكي بوب برادلي المدير الفني لمنتخب الفراعنة أورد اسم عصام الحضري ضمن مجموعة اللاعبين المحترفين خارج مصر والذين قرر استدعاءهم لصفوف المنتخب ولفت إلى أن هناك خطأً إدارياً حدث وأسقط اسم عصام الحضري ونوّه إلى أنهم لم يتوقعوا ردة الفعل العنيفة من الحضري.. وكان السد العالي هاجم الجهاز الفني للمنتخب وقال إن أعضاء الجهاز الفني لا يمكن مقارنة تاريخه مع المنتخب المصري بتاريخهم.
معتصم جعفر يقف على تحضيرات الدمازين لاستقبال نهائي كأس السودان
استقبل معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام وفد اللجنة العليا المنظمة لنهائي بطولة كأس السودان بالدمازين ويتكوّن الوفد من صديق عثمان وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية النيل الأزرق ورئيس اللجنة المنظمة وعبد الله الزين معتمد شؤون الرئاسة ورئيس اللجنة المالية وصبري حسن مقرر اللجنة العليا.. يذكر أن الاتحاد العام كان قرر إقامة نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر المقبل ويتواجه فريقا القمة في نهائي البطولة بالدمازين وأكد وزير الشباب والرياضة جاهزية الولاية والمدينة للاستضافة مشيراً إلى أن هناك لجنة عليا تكوّنت لهذا الغرض وأفاد صديق عثمان رئيس اللجنة العليا أن الولاية سخّرت إمكاناتها من أجل تنظيم جيد يتناسب مع مكانتها.
تأهيل المقصورة والمدرجات وغرف اللاعبين
اللجنة العليا لنهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين تتعاقد مع شركة لصيانة الملعب
واصلت اللجنة العليا المنظمة لنهائي بطولة كأس السودان بين فريقي القمة جهودها لتحضير ملعب الدمازين لاستقبال المباراة ويُقام نهائي كأس السودان بالدمازين يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر المقبل وتعاقدت اللجنة العليا مع شركة أعمال الطيب الماحي للمقاولات الهندسية وحصلت الشركة على العطاء وستعمل على تأهيل الملعب والمدرجات وغرف اللاعبين والمقصورة الرئيسية بالإضافة إلى النجيل والسياج كما ستعمل على بناء مساطب جديدة وتقرر أن يتم بناء غُرف للاعبين والحكام بالإضافة إلى غرفة لفحص المنشطات وممر آمن للاعبين والحكام.
.. ومعتصم جعفر يشيد بتحضيرات النيل الأزرق
أشاد معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام بتحضيرات الدمازين وولاية النيل الأزرق لاستقبال المباراة النهائية في بطولة كأس السودان بين العملاقين يوم الخامس والعشرين من الشهر المقبل وذكر جعفر أنه تلقى تطمينات من المسؤولين في الولاية وأفادوه بأن هناك اهتماماً كبيراً بالحدث وأشاروا إلى أن استقبال المدينة نهائي البطولة سيكون حدثاً مُهماً للغاية وكان معتصم جعفر التقى وفداً من ولاية النيل الأزرق وأكد عقب لقاء الوفد أن إقامة النهائي في الدمازين سيكون له انعكاس إيجابي على الرياضة في المدينة وإنسان الولاية بصورة عامة وقال جعفر إنهم يراهنون على نجاح الحدث وقدرة المدينة على الاستضافة بمثلما نجحت ولايتا شمال دارفور وجنوب كردفان في تنظيم بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا للأندية وأوضح أن نقل التظاهرات الرياضية إلى خارج العاصمة يساهم في إيجاد بنيات تحتية جيدة وملاعب في كل مُدن السودان وحيا جعفر حكومة ولاية النيل الأزرق بقيادة الوالي على جهدها والعمل الكبير الذي تقوم به لاستقبال الحدث وقال صبري خليفة عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام ومقرر اللجنة العليا لنهائي كأس السودان إن اللجنة ستواصل عملها يومياً حتى موعد المباراة ولفت إلى أن الولاية كلها في انتظار الحدث مشيراً إلى أن الشركة التي تم التعاقد معها لتأهيل الملعب بدأت أعمالها فوراً.
النيل الحصاحيصا يسقط الرومان بثنائية
المعتمد والرياضيون يحتفلون بالتماسيح ويؤكدون مساندة ممثل الحصاحيصا في المباريات المقبلة

واصل النيل الحصاحيصا انتصاراته وأسقط اتحاد مدني بهدفين لهدف عصر أمس على ملعب الحصاحيصا في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل عبد الله عبد الواحد وإبراهيما هدفي النيل فيما نال هدف الضيوف سانيه ورفع النيل رصيده إلى 17 نقطة، فيما بقي الاتحاد برصيد 21 نقطة وأنعش النيل آماله في البقاء وكان حقق الفوز في الجولة 20 على حساب الموردة وأعلن معتمد الحصاحيصا والرياضيون مساندة النيل في المباريات المتبقية وكان مبارك أحمد عبد الحفيظ نائب رئيس اتحاد الحصاحيصا أقام حفل مرطبات مساء أمس بمنزله وبحضور معتمد الحصاحيصا لفريق النيل وتحدث أزهري علي عيسى في الحفل ودعا إلى الوقوف خلف النيل في بقية المباريات حتى يستمر في المسابقة وأشاد بالمستوى الذي قدمه الفريق في مباراة الموردة الأخيرة وأكد معتمد الحصاحيصا أن بقاء النيل مسؤولية كل أبناء المدينة وأنه هدف استراتيجي لن يتنازلون عنهوحثَّ أبناء الحصاحيصا على التكاتف والتعاون ومؤازرة الفريق في بقية المباريات وأكد أن وجود النيل في الممتاز له أبعاد سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية ورياضية وقدم دعماً للاعبين بمبلغ 12 ألف جنيه ووعد بمضاعفة الحوافز حال الفوز في المباريات المقبلة ومن جهته أشاد منتصر فرج الله قائد النيل بالمعتمد والرياضيين بالحصاحيصا ولفت إلى أن التوافق ووقوف الجميع خلف النيل من شأنه رفع معنويات اللاعبين وجعلهم يشعرون بالمسؤولية ومضاعفة جهدهم لتحقيق الفوز في كل المباريات وتأكيد استمرار التماسيح في الدرجة الممتازة.
كوبر وكركوج يتعادلان في دوري الثانية بالخرطوم
تعادل فريقا كوبر وكركوج بهدف لكل أمس ضمن مباريات دوري الدرجة الثانية ببحري ورفع كوبر رصيده إلى 43 نقطة وكركوج إلى 42.. يذكر أن فريقا كوبر والتعاون صعدا إلى سنترليق الصعود للأولى وفي الخرطوم فاز النيل على الحماداب بهدف رافعاً رصيده إلى 39 نقطة وللحماداب سبع وفي سنترليق الصعود للثانية بالخرطوم فاز الامتداد على النسر بهدف رافعاً رصيده إلى ثلاث نقاط والنسر من دون رصيد كما فاز العشرة على الكلاكلة القلعة بثلاثة أهداف لهدف.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أربع مباريات مثيرة في ختام الجولة (21)
الهلال يحل ضيفاً على أسود الجبال في موقعة من العيار الثقيل.. والقراقير يستقبلون الآرسنال في لقاء المصير
الفرسان يستدرجون سيد الأتيام.. والإكسبريس يستقبل النسور بعطبرة
الفرقة الزرقاء ترفض الهزيمة.. الأسود تتمسك بالفوز ومواجهة خاصة بين طارق وصلاح محمد آدم
تُقام أربع مباريات في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز عصر ومساء اليوم بكل من كادوقلي وامدرمان والخرطوم وعطبرة ويحل الهلال ضيفاً على أسود الجبال بكادوقلي في الرابعة والنصف عصراً ويستقبل الموردة أهلي شندي على ملعب الهلال في الثامنة مساءً فيما يلعب أهلي الخرطوم مع سيد الأتيام في الثامنة مساءً على ملعب الخرطوم وسيكون استاد عطبرة مسرحاً لمواجهة الإكسبريس والنسور وأكملت الفرق استعداداتها وترغب في تحقيق الانتصار بينما تبرز مواجهة الهلال وهلال كادوقلي على اعتبار أنها مصيرية بالنسبة للأزرق وتحدد الكثير في سباق اللقب بينما ستكون مباراة الموردة
وأهلي شندي مهمة للطرفين خاصة الموردة الذي يحاول البقاء في الدرجة الممتازة ويدخل هلال كادوقلي مواجهة اليوم وفي رصيده 29 نقطة في المركز الخامس وكان خاض 20 جولة فاز في ست وتعادل 11 مرة وخسر ثلاثاً وسجل 18 هدفاً وعليه 14 بينما يحتل الهلال المركز الثاني برصيد 43 نقطة من 20 مقابلة وعرف الأزرق الانتصار في 12 مواجهة وتعادل في سبع وخسر واحدة وسجل 42 هدفاً واستقبل 14 وللموردة صاحب الأرض والضيافة 16 نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر وأدى الفريق 20 مباراة فاز في ثلاث وتعادل في سبع وخسر عشراً وسجل 12 هدفاً وعليه 30 بينما يحتل أهلي شندي المركز الثالث برصيد 36 نقطة وأدى 20 مباراة فاز في عشر وتعادل في ست وخسر أربعاً وسجل 25 هدفاً وعليه 12 ولأهلي الخرطوم 25 نقطة في المركز الثامن وخاض الفرسان 20 جولة فازوا في ست وتعادلوا في سبع وخسروا سبعاً وسجلوا 12 هدفاً وعليهم 17 فيما لأهلي مدني 15 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر وفاز سيد الأتيام في ثلاث مقابلات وتعادل في ست وخسر 11 وسجل 12 هدفاً وعليه 25 ولأهلي عطبرة 29 نقطة في المركز السادس وفاز الفريق في ثماني مباريات وتعادل في خمس وخسر سبعاً وسجل 20 هدفاً واهتزت شباكه 20 مرة وللنسور 14 نقطة في المركز الأخير وكان الفريق فاز في ثلاث مباريات وتعادل مرتين وسجل 15 هدفاً وعليه 34 وكانت الجولة بدأت أمس حيث التقى المريخ الخرطوم الوطني وحل اتحاد مدني ضيفاً على النيل الحصاحيصا وواجه الأمل عطبرة مريخ الفاشر.
مهمة خاصة
حامل اللقب يتطلع إلى العودة بالعلامة الكاملة والأسود تتوعده بالهزيمة
يستقبل ملعب كادوقلي عصر اليوم لقاء الهلال وأسود الجبال ضمن مباريات الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وتبدو المباراة أكثر أهمية للطرفين وكلاهما يبحث عن الفوز.. فأصحاب الأرض والضيافة لم يحققوا الانتصار منذ الجولة الثانية في القسم الثاني وكانوا كسبوا مواجهة النمور وبعدها تعادلوا في بقية المباريات ورغم أن الفريق لم يخسر حتى الآن في الدور الثاني لكنه لم ينتصر وحافظ هلال كادوقلي على سجله خالياً من الهزائم في الدور الثاني فيما يتطلع إلى استعادة ذاكرة الفوز في لقاء اليوم مستفيداً من عاملي الأرض والجمهور وعمل الجهاز الفني للأسود على تجهيز اللاعبين واعدادهم بصورة مثالية للقاء وحرص طارق أحمد آدم المدير الفني على تصحيح الأخطاء وحاضر اللاعبين مُطالباً بتقديم أفضل مستوى وكسب الرهان ويخوض هلال كادوقلي اللقاء بمعنويات عالية واصرار بعد النتائج الأخيرة فيما يرغب في تحقيق أول فوز على القمة بعد أن أحرجها في الدور الأول وتعادل أمامها في امدرمان وكان تعادل أمام المريخ في القسم الثاني وهناك أكثر من ورقة رابحة يستخدمها طارق أحمد آدم في مواجهة اليوم وعلى الجانب الآخر ليس أمام الهلال خيار سوى الفوز.. فالفرقة الزرقاء الباحثة عن اللقب تجد نفسها في مفترق طُرق ويدرك الهلال أن الخسارة أمام أسود الجبال أو حتى التعادل تعني ابتعاده عن السباق لمصلحة المريخ وكان الهلال حقق انتصارات متتالية في الفترة الأخيرة وبدا في وضع جيد ونجح صلاح محمد آدم المدير الفني في اعادة الفرقة الزرقاء للواجهة واستقرت عروضها لكن في حال لم يحقق الفوز في مباراة اليوم فإنه سينسف كل شئ ويبدو الأزرق مُصمماً على العودة بالعلامة الكاملة خارج القواعد وكان الفريق أدى سلسلة من التدريبات قبل أن يختتم برنامجه أمس ويغيب عمر بخيت عن صفوفه وجهّز صلاح محمد آدم البديل ويعوّل الجهاز الفني على مدثر كاريكا وبكري المدينة ومهند الطاهر ونزار حامد وبشة في مباراة اليوم ويأمل صلاح محمد آدم أن تكون عناصره في أفضل حالاتها.
لقاء الفرصة الأخيرة
الموردة يسعى إلى تحقيق أول انتصار في القسم الثاني.. وأهلي شندي يأمل استمرار الانتصارات

يسعى الموردة إلى تحقيق أول انتصار في القسم الثاني على حساب أهلي شندي الليلة على ملعب الهلال ويستقبل القراقير النمور في مواجهة مصيرية لأصحاب الأرض ومهمة لأهلي شندي والموردة أصبح في موقف حرج للغاية وتدحرج إلى المركز الحادي عشر وباءت كل محاولات انقاذه حتى الآن بالفشل وكان قبِل هزيمة في الجولة الماضية أمام النيل الحصاحيصا ولعب القراقير 20 مباراة فازوا في ثلاث فقط وتعادلوا في سبع مواجهات وخسروا عشراً وتبدو حصيلة الموردة في هذا الموسم سيئة للغاية لكن مجلس الادارة عمِل على ترتيب الأوضاع ورفع معنويات اللاعبين وعقد اجتماع معهم مؤخراً وحثّهم على العودة من بعيد والاستفاقة فيما عمل الجهاز الفني ايضاً على اخراج اللاعبين من أجواء الاحباط وشهدت تدريبات الموردة الأخيرة تدافعاً من قدامى اللاعبين والأقطاب والرموز والجميع يستشعر المسئولية والخطر والكل يستهدف نقل الموردة إلى المنطقة الدافئة ويحتاج القراقير بشدة إلى النقاط الثلاث وموقفهم لا يحتمل التفريط وفي حال قبِل الهلب هزيمة جديدة فإن امكانية استمراره في الدوري الممتاز ستكون صعبة خاصة وأنه سيخوض مباريات صعبة جداً في المرحلة المقبلة من بينها مواجهتان أمام العملاقين وتبدو صفوف القراقير مكتملة ويستعيد الفريق جهود بعض العناصر في مباراة اليوم وسيكون الرهان على الروح القتالية والحماس بالاضافة إلى الرغبة في اعادة الموردة إلى الواجهة ومن جهته يخطط أهلي شندي إلى متابعة الانتصارات بعد أن حقق فوزين مُهمين مؤخراً وحسم أمره مع الخرطوم الوطني وتساوى معه في النقاط ولكل 36 ويدخل أهلي شندي مواجهة اليوم بمعنويات عالية وروح طمعاً في تحقيق انتصار جديد وفي حال قبِل الخرطوم الهزيمة في مباراة الامس فإن أهلي شندي سيضاعف جهده ليحقق الفوز ويرفع رصيده إلى 39 نقطة مبتعداً عن الكوماندوز وعادت بعثة أهلي شندي للخرطوم بعد مباراة الكوماندوز وفتح الجهاز الفني ملف مواجهة الليلة مباشرة وأعاد الفاتح النقر ترتيب الأوراق واطمأن على العناصر والتكتيك ويراهن على اسماعيل بابا.. باسيرو.. نادر شندي وفارس عبد الله فيما يراهن مدرب الموردة على نور الدين عنتر وأسامة التعايشة وشيبون وينتظر أن تأتي مباراة الليلة مثيرة وقوية.
أهليان يتصارعان بالخرطوم
الفرسان يبحثون عن أنفسهم وسيد الأتيام يستهدف الانتقال للمنطقة الدافئة
يبحث أهلي الخرطوم عن نفسه بعد سلسلة من النتائج المخيبة في الفترة الأخيرة وكان الفرسان تخلوا عن الفوز في الجولة الرابعة من القسم الثاني للدوري الممتاز وتحديداً أمام هلال كادوقلي وانتهت مقابلة الفرسان والأسود بالتعادل فيما خسر الأهلي بعدها أمام النمور بشندي وسقط في فخ الهزيمة بعدها أمام الهلال والمريخ وتراجع إلى المركز الثامن بعد أن كان في موقف أفضل ويحاول الأهلي استغلال مباراة اليوم لاستعادة ذاكرة الانتصارات وانعاش حظوظه في الحصول على المركز الثالث أو الرابع على الرغم من ابتعاد الخرطوم الوطني وأهلي شندي وحتى هلال كادوقلي وأهلي عطبرة ومريخ الفاشر.. كل هذه الفرق سبقت أهلي الخرطوم الذي جمع 25 نقطة ووجدت المباراة اهتماماً كبيراً في قلعة الفرسان وحرص مجلس الادارة على دعم اللاعبين وتابع التدريبات فيما تحدث التاج محجوب المدير الفني مع نجوم الفريق وطالبهم بالتركيز في مواجهة الليلة والعودة للانتصارات ويعوّل المدرب على فيلكس ونيلسون وجيمي اولاغو والصادق النور بالاضافة إلى مصعب عمر وبقية عناصر الأهلي أما أهلي مدني فليس أمامه خيار آخر سوى الانتصار في مواجهة الليلة والفريق يبدو في موقف سيئ للغاية ويحتل المركز الثاني عشر برصيد 15 نقطة لكنه يرى أن هناك فرصة في الانتقال نحو المنطقة الدافئة خاصة اذا فاز في مباراة اليوم ورغم أن النتائج الأخيرة أفضل لكن أهلي مدني يظل بعيداً عن الانتصارات ويحاول العودة من خلال مباراة اليوم وشهدت التدريبات الأخيرة حماساً وجدية من الجميع ووعد اللاعبون مجلس الادارة باحراج أصحاب الأرض.
لقاء ساخن بمدينة الحديد والنار
الإكسبريس يتحفز لعبور محطة النسور.. والجوارح ترفع شعار الفوز
يبدو أهلي عطبرة جاهزاً أكثر من أي وقت مضى لتقديم أداء جيد والاستمرار في حصد النقاط بعد سلسلة من النتائج المميزة توّجها الفريق بالفوز في الجولة الماضية على حساب اتحاد مدني خارج القواعد وكان برهان تيه المدير الفني أحدث نقلة في أداء أهلي عطبرة واستغل الامكانات الجيدة للاعبين خاصة بدر الدين قلق وهناك فرصة أمام أهلي عطبرة للمنافسة على المركزين الثالث والرابع بالذات اذا حقق الفوز في مباراة اليوم ورفع رصيده إلى 32 نقطة والإكسبريس بعيد عن التهديد ويحتل المركز السادس برصيد 29 نقطة لكنه يطمح إلى الأفضل وعمل برهان تيه على تطبيق تكتيك مباراة اليوم من خلال التدريبات الأخيرة ووضع اللمسات النهائية أمس ويراهن على محمد كوكو والصادق اسحق وبدر الدين قلق والمصري أمير زكريا اما الطرف الآخر في المباراة فريق النسور فيحتل المركز الأخير برصيد 14 نقطة والنسور مثله والنيل وأهلي مدني المباراة قد تكون مصيرية بالنسبة له والفوز ينعش آماله ويدفعه دفعة مؤثّرة قبل المباريات المقبلة لكن مهمة الجوارح صعبة جداً في ظِل ارتفاع نسق أهلي عطبرة وارتفاع معنويات اللاعبين بعد النتائج الجيدة الأخيرة وعموماً سيكافح الضيوف من أجل العودة بنتيجة أفضل.
آدم يسعى إلى الفوز على الأسود
يحاول صلاح محمد آدم المدير الفني للهلال قيادة الأزرق للفوز على الأسود معتمداً على معرفته بنقاط الضعف والقوة في منافس الفرقة الزرقاء وكان صلاح محمد آدم أشرف على تدريب هلال كادوقلي في القسم الأول من المسابقة وحقق معه نتائج مميزة وأدلى آدم بتصريحات قال فيها إن وضعه حالياً مختلف وأشار إلى أنه عندما قاد هلال كادوقلي للتعادل كان وقتها مدرباً للأسود ومن الطبيعي أن يقوده إلى نتائج جيدة وقال: لكن الوضع حالياً مختلف لكنني سأبحث عن الفوز وتمنى أن تكون النقاط الثلاث من نصيبه.
كاريكا يطمح لاستغلال الفرصة
يطمح مدثر كاريكا مهاجم الهلال إلى استغلال الفرصة لزيادة غلته من الأهداف في مباراة اليوم أمام هلال كادوقلي خاصة وأن مهاجم الأزرق سيشارك أساسياً في اللقاء وسجل كاريكا تسعة أهداف في المنافسة ويقدم مستويات مميزة ويحلم بتصدر قائمة الهدافين والتتويج بلقب الهداف ويتصدر تراوري القائمة برصيد عشرة أهداف يليه كاريكا واسماعيل بابا ولكليهما تسعة أهداف ثم كلتشي في المركز الرابع وله ثمانية أهداف.
رابطة مشجعي الموردة تستنفر قواعدها
استنفرت رابطة مشجعي الموردة قواعدها ورتّبت لقيادة التشجيع في مباراة اليوم وكانت الرابطة حرصت على متابعة التدريبات الأخيرة من أجل دعم اللاعبين ومساندتهم فيما أعلن القراقير حالة الطوارئ قبل مباراة اليوم وكان قُدامى اللاعبين والأقطاب والرموز سجلوا زيارات للنادي والتقوا اللاعبين ودعوهم إلى تقدير المسئولية والفوز في مواجهة الليلة وأكدوا مساندتهم له.
الاثيوبي أديس يغيب عن تشكيلة النمور
يغيب الاثيوبي اديس نجم أهلي شندي عن تشكيلة النمور في مباراة اليوم أمام الموردة وينتظر أن يكون أديس غادر إلى بلاده بعد استدعائه للمشاركة في مباراتي نيجيريا وقدم أديس مستويات جيدة مع أهلي شندي بعد التعاقد معه مؤخراً في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية ويعتبر من أفضل اللاعبين الأجانب في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
المريخ يترقب
ينتظر المريخ مباراة الهلال وهلال كادوقلي ويأمل أن تقدم له الأسود هدية بالفوز على الهلال أو حتى التعادل واشتدت المنافسة بين العملاقين على لقب النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان الأزرق نجح في تقليص الفارق مع المريخ من خمس نقاط إلى اثنتين فقط قبل لقاء الأحمر والخرطوم الوطني أمس وقبل مباراة الهلال وهلال كادوقلي اليوم.
الهلال يحشد أسلحة الهجوم لاصطياد الأسود
بعثة الأزرق تصل كادوقلي بطائرة خاصة.. والجهاز الفني يستبعد تراوري.. سيدي بيه.. المامي ووليد الفاشر
الفرقة الزرقاء تعوّل على الخبرة ونجاعة الهجوم في قلب الطاولة على أصحاب الأرض والعودة بالعلامة الكاملة
نجوم هلال كادوقلي يتحدون الأزرق.. وعبده جابر يتطلع إلى هز شباك الضيوف
وليد طايشين: الأزرق تنتظره مواجهة صعبة للغاية.. وكاريكا قادر على صناعة الفارق
صبري الحاج: الطرفان لديهما دوافع كبير وطريق الهلال لن يكون مفروشاً بالورود
جلال كادوقلي: ننتظر مواجهة مثيرة.. وأول شعيبو وعبده جابر وصالح الأمين ووليد علاء الدين أوراق رابحة في فرقة الأسود

يخطط الهلال إلى العودة بالعلامة الكاملة من كادوقلي ويحل ضيفاً على أسود الجبال في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم ضمن مباريات الجولة 21 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتُعد مواجهة اليوم واحدة من أخطر المباريات الست التي تبقّت له في القسم الثاني ويبدو الهلال حريصاً على تجنب التعثر وتفادي تكرار سيناريو عطبرة عندما تعادل أمام الإكسبريس وأدى الهلال سلسلة من التدريبات قبل ان يصل إلى كادوقلي اليوم بطائرة خاصة واستبعد الجهاز الفني سيدي بيه وتراوري ووليد الفاشر والمامي وعمر بخيت من القائمة لأسباب مختلفة ويراهن المدرب على نجاعة خط الهجوم خاصة المتألق مدثر كاريكا وبدوره أكمل هلال كادوقلي تحضيراته وأكد لاعبوه رغبتهم في اعادة الهلال للخرطوم خالي الوفاض وسيكون عبده جابر وصالح الأمين حريصين على التألق أمام أصدقاء الأمس ويرى وليد طايشين نجم الهلال الأسبق والمدرب الحالي أن مباراة اليوم صعبة للغاية على الأزرق بالذات مشيراً إلى أن الفرقة الزرقاء ليس أمامها خيار سوى الانتصار واعتبر ان هناك حلولاً وعناصر قادرة على قلب الطاولة في الفرقة الزرقاء لكنه قال إن هلال كادوقلي ليس من الفرق السهلة وبدوره رأى صبري الحاج مدرب هلال كادوقلي الأسبق ونجم الهلال الأسبق أن الطرفين يملكان الدوافع ونبّه إلى أن طريق الهلال لن يكون مفروشاً بالورود ورحّب جلال كادوقلي نجم الهلال الأسبق ومدرب هلال كادوقلي الأسبق بالفرقة الزرقاء في كادوقلي متوقعاً مباراة مثيرة بين الطرفين وقال إن ماجد علاء الدين ووليد وعبده جابر وصالح الأمين وأول شعيبو الأفضل في فرقة الأسود وتوقع أن يخوض الهلال اللقاء بأسلوب هجومي وقال إن المباراة ستكون تكتيكية بالدرجة الأولى.
الأزرق جاهز
أكمل الهلال جاهزيته لمباراة اليوم أمام هلال كادوقلي ويخطط الأزرق إلى العودة بالعلامة الكاملة من خارج القواعد ولا يملك الضيوف خياراً سوى انتزاع النقاط الثلاث من عرين الأسود اذا كانوا يرغبون في الحفاظ على آمالهم ومنافسة المريخ الذي يتصدر الترتيب وكان الهلال أجرى العديد من التدريبات استعداداً لمواجهة اليوم قبل السفر إلى كادوقلي وخاض التدريب الرئيسي أمس الأول على ملعب دار الرياضة امدرمان قبل أن يضع اللمسات الأخيرة عصر أمس على ملعب السلاح الطبي وينتظر أن تغادر بعثة الأزرق إلى كادوقلي صباح اليوم برئاسة هاشم ملاح عضو مجلس الادارة واستبعد صلاح محمد آدم المدير الفني كلاً من سيدي بيه وتراوري ووليد الفاشر وعمر بخيت والمامي عن القائمة لأسباب متفاوتة لكنه حشد بقية العناصر الأساسية من أجل قهر هلال الجبال على ملعبه وأمام جماهيره ويعتمد الأزرق على عوامل الخبرة والامكانات الفردية من أجل فك شفرة دفاع الأسود وتعادل هلال كادوقلي أمام الهلال في آخر مباراة وبامدرمان وسيكون أصحاب الأرض حريصين على تحقيق الأفضل في مباراة اليوم وإن كانوا اكتفوا بالتعادل في امدرمان فإنهم يستهدفون الفوز في مباراة اليوم ووضع الجهاز الفني للأزرق الاستراتيجية المناسبة للمباراة التي يشهر فيها آدم سلاح الهجوم ومحاصرة أصحاب الأرض ويخطط إلى التسجيل المبكر ووضع فرقة الوزير تحت الضغط من أجل خطف العلامة الكاملة ويرفض الهلال تكرار سيناريو الدور الأول وينتظر أن يمثل الضيوف في مباراة اليوم المعز في المرمى.. مساوي.. اتير توماس.. خليفة وبوي في الدفاع.. نزار حامد.. الشغيل.. مهند الطاهر وبشة في الوسط وكاريكا وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية وربما يفضّل المدرب محمد عبد الرحمن ويبقي المدينة على الدكة وكان عبد الرحمن تألق في مباراة النسور وسجل هدفاً وتبدو حظوظه كبيرة في الظهور في مباراة اليوم ايضاً ولو في الشوط الثاني.
استعدادات هلال كادوقلي
استعد هلال كادوقلي جيداً لمباراة اليوم وعمل طارق أحمد آدم على تنفيذ خطة مواجهة الهلال وينتظر أن يؤدي أصحاب الأرض بطريقة متوازنة وتبدو الأسود في وضعية جيدة بعد نتائج مُرضية إلى حدٍ ما في الفترة الأخيرة لكن الهلال يبحث عن الانتصار على حساب حامل اللقب وقال ماجد علاء الدين إن طارق أحمد آدم راجع كل شئ وأخضع اللاعبين إلى تدريبات مكثّفة في الفترة الماضية بعد التعادل أمام مريخ الفاشر ولفت إلى أن الفريق وصل مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية مبيناً أن أصحاب الأرض اختتموا برنامجهم الاعدادي أمس بحصة أخيرة أدوها على ملعب المباراة وقال ماجد: اللاعبون في وضع معنوي ممتاز ولديهم اصرار كبير وعزيمة على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية أمام الهلال وندرك بالمقابل دوافع الضيوف ونعلم أن الهلال يطارد المريخ ويبحث عن النقاط الثلاث ولا يرغب في التعثر لكننا بدورنا نستهدف النقاط الثلاث وكنا تعادلنا في المباريات الأخيرة ونريد وضع حد للتعادلات بالفوز على الفرقة الزرقاء في مباراة اليوم.. اعتقد أننا قادرون على تقديم مباراة كبيرة وسحب البساط من حامل اللقب.
مهمة صعبة
اعتبر وليد طايشين نجم الهلال الأسبق والمدرب الحالي أن مهمة الفرقة الزرقاء في مباراة اليوم ستكون صعبة وقال طايشين: بالتأكيد الهلال تتنتظره مهمة كبيرة والفوز على فريق مثل هلال كادوقلي يتطلب جهداً كبيراً وابتعاداً عن الأخطاء كما يتطلب ايضاً أن يبتعد لاعبو الهلال عن التسرع في التسجيل وأضاف: الهلال أكثر خِبرة من منافسه وأكثر قدرة على التعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف لكن هلال كادوقلي يبقى فريقاً قوياً ولديه دافع واستمر: أرى أن مدثر كاريكا ومحمد عبد الرحمن ثنائي يمكن الرهان عليه في المقدمة واللاعبان يمكنهما قلب الطاولة خاصة وأنهما يقدمان مستويات مميزة.
لا خيار سوى الفوز
قال وليد طايشين: الهلال ليس أمامه خيار سوى الفوز في مباراة اليوم.. أي نتيجة أخرى ستجعل أموره صعبة جداً.. فالهلال مُطالب بالانتصار واضافة ثلاث نقاط إلى رصيده اذا كان يرغب في البطولة وعليه احترام منافسه لأن هلال كادوقلي ليس فريقاً ضعيفاً وبالمقابل فإن أسود الجبال تعلم أن فوزها على الهلال سيكون أشبه بنيل بطولة واتصور أن أصحاب الأرض يرغبون في نتيجة جيدة لكن دوافع الهلال أكبر.. فحامل اللقب يريد تفادي التعثر اليوم وفي بقية المباريات واعتقد أن مواجهة الأسود مطب اذا تجاوزه الهلال فإنه سيكون في وضع أفضل وأثنى طايشين على لاعبي الفرقة الزرقاء واعتبر أنهم أبلوا بلاءً حسناً في الفترة الماضية وقال: اللاعبون لم يقصّروا وقياساً بالظروف التي مرَ بها الفريق مازالوا يحققون انتصارات مهمة وايضاً لابد من اشادة بالجهاز الفني الذي يقوده صلاح محمد آدم.. اعتقد أن الجهاز الفني جعل هناك نوع من الانسجام بين اللاعبين وجهّز البدلاء وصلاح ومجدي وخالد بخيت يقومون بعمل كبير في الفرقة الزرقاء.
هلال كادوقلي يطمح إلى مركز جيد
قال صبري الحاج نجم الهلال الأسبق ومدرب هلال كادوقلي الأسبق إن أسود الجبال تستهدف مركزاً جيداً وأشار إلى أن هلال كادوقلي قدم في هذا الموسم مستويات جيدة وقال: لكنه مازال يأمل تحقيق الأفضل وسيعمل على تحقيق نتيجة جيدة أمام الهلال اليوم وأضاف: الطرفان لديهما دوافع وما استطيع تأكيده أن مهمة الهلال ستكون صعبة جداً وطريق الأزرق لن يكون مفروشاً بالورود.. سيجد صعوبة بالغة في تخطي أسود الجبال واعتقد أن أصحاب الأرض يقدمون أداءً مقنعاً وتتوافر لهم العزيمة وسيخوضون المواجهة بدافع كبير.
فرقة صاحبة شخصية
اعتبر صبري الحاج أن هلال كادوقلي أصبح فريقاً مُرعباً بالنسبة للمنافسين وقال نجم الهلال الأسبق: حدث تطور لافت في أداء هلال كادوقلي وأضاف: أصبح يلعب باستراتيجية جيدة ويمكنه الوصول إلى مراكز متقدمة بنهاية الموسم وهلال كادوقلي بات فريقاً منسجماً وفيه بصمة واعتقد أنه من الفرق التي لا يمكن تخطيها في المسابقة لذلك أتوقع أن تكون المباراة شرسة ونوّه صبري الحاج إلى أن هلال كادوقلي من الفرق التي تعرف كيف تتعامل مع العملاقين مستدلاً بالتعادل أمامهما في امدرمان.
دوافع خاصة
أفاد صبري الحاج نجم الهلال الأسبق ومدرب هلال كادوقلي الأسبق أن هناك لاعبين لديهم دوافع خاصة في فرقة الأسود وقال: عبده جابر وصالح الأمين يرغبان في التألق وكلاهما خاض تجربة في الهلال واستغنى الأزرق عن خدماتهما واعتقد أنهما يرغبان في تأكيد أن قرار الهلال لم يكن صحيحاً والجهاز الفني لهلال كادوقلي سيستفيد من الدافع الخاص لهذين اللاعبين.
فرقة مكتملة الصفوف
أفاد صبري الحاج أن الهلال استفاق وقال: الهلال في الفترة الأخيرة مستواه أفضل بكثير من الفترات السابقة واعتقد أنه أصبح فريقاً متطوراً فعلاً وصفوفه مكتملة وبأي مجموعة يستطيع تحقيق الفوز ولا يتأثر بغياب أحد والهلال لديه هدف ويسعى إلى ملاحقة المريخ المتصدر ومن الطبيعي أن يخوض كل المباريات من أجل الانتصار وسيفعل في مباراة اليوم لكن عليه أن يضع في اعتباره أنه يواجه فرقة شرسة ومهمته صعبة والمطلوب الا يندفع للهجوم غير المحسوب لأنه عندها يترك فراغات يستغلها هلال كادوقلي.
أصحاب الأرض يعرفون حجم المنافس
أفاد صبري الحاج نجم الهلال الأسبق ومدرب الأسود الأسبق أن أصحاب الأرض يعرفون حجم المنافس وقال: هلال كادوقلي يعرف قيمة الهلال وحجمه ودوافعه في لقاء اليوم ويعلم ايضاً أن الهلال سيخوض اللقاء بأسلوب هجومي وبالتالي سيكون مدربه وضع التكتيك المناسب للقاء وزاد: هلال كادوقلي لديه أوراق رابحة بل أقول إن خطوطه كلها مكتملة بالذات خط الدفاع الذي يقوده مخضرمان ولاعبان كبيران وأعني أنور كباشي وصالح الأمين وبالمقابل الهلال كذلك لديه أوراق رابحة سيستخدمها مدربه في مباراة اليوم.
أوراق مكشوفة
قال صبري الحاج: صلاح محمد آدم مدرب هلال كادوقلي السابق يعرف كل شئ عن فرقة الأسود وبالمقابل طارق أحمد آدم ايضاً يعرف كل شئ عن الهلال لذلك الأوراق مكشوفة والفريقان كتابان مفتوحان لكن في الأخير اللاعبون بيدهم كل شئ.. فالمدرب يضع الخطة فيما يتولى اللاعبون التنفيذ وأقول إن الفريق الذي يستغل أخطاء المنافس ويؤدي بثقة سيحصل على النقاط الثلاث ويكسب المواجهة.
جلال كادوقلي يرحّب بالأزرق
رحّب جلال كادوقلي نجم الهلال الأسبق ومدرب هلال كادوقلي الأسبق بالفرقة الزرقاء في كادوقلي وتوقع مواجهة مثيرة بين الطرفين وقال: على الهلال أن ينسى أن هلال كادوقلي يحمل نفس الاسم ويُعتبر ابناً للهلال لأن الأسود لن تفوّت الفرصة وستحاول استغلالها من أجل تحقيق الفوز على الضيوف والمباراة ستكون صعبة جداً على الهلال وحساباته معقّدة وكذلك لن تكون سهلة على هلال كادوقلي لأنك عندما تلعب أمام فريق مثل الهلال بالتأكيد مهمتك ستكون صعبة وهناك دوافع متوافرة للطرفين واعتقد أن من يجتهد ويبتعد عن الأخطاء سيكسب النقاط الثلاث.
مباراة مختلفة
ذكر جلال كادوقلي أن مباراة اليوم ستكون مختلفة وقال: ليست لها علاقة بلقاء الدور الأول.. صحيح أن هلال كادوقلي تعادل في القسم الأول لكن هناك ظروف مختلفة والهلال الذي واجهه هلال كادوقلي في الدور الأول يختلف عن هلال اليوم وبالمقابل هلال كادوقلي نفسه يختلف لكن الأكيد أن أسود الجبال لا تريد الاكتفاء بالتعادل هذه المرة وتريد العلامة الكاملة فيما يبحث الهلال هو الآخر عن الفوز لذلك ستكون المباراة مفتوحة على كل الاحتمالات وتكتيكية من الدرجة الأولى ونأمل أن تكون الروح الرياضية حاضرة.
مصدر قلق
رأى جلال كادوقلي أن أسود الجبال أصبحت مصدر قلق للقمة ولكل الأندية وقال: بلا شك هلال كادوقلي أثبت وجوده في الدوري الممتاز وقدم في هذا الموسم مستويات مميزة والدليل أنه يحتل مركزاً متقدماً.. هناك وفرة في العناصر وانسجام بين اللاعبين كما استفاد الفريق من الاضافات الأخيرة وأعني عبده جابر وصالح الأمين وأول شعيبو إلى جانب وليد علاء الدين الذي يقوم بعمل كبير ويُعتبر ورقة واحدة واعتقد أن طارق أحمد آدم لن يجد صعوبة في توظيف اللاعبين ويمكنه استخدام الأوراق الرابحة في لقاء اليوم ويضع الهلال تحت الضغط.
طريقة متوازنة
توقع جلال كادوقلي أن يؤدي أصحاب الأرض بطريقة متوازنة وقال: لا اعتقد أن هلال كادوقلي سيخوض المباراة بطريقة هجومية خاصة في البداية وسيعمل على استدراج الضيوف من أجل الخروج بالتعادل وسيكون حريصاً على تجنب اهتزاز الشباك في بداية المباراة والضغط على الأزرق في خط الوسط وتضييق الخناق على اللاعبين والاستفادة من اقامة المباراة عصراً والمساندة الجماهيرية في احراج الهلال وزاد: بالمقابل فإن الضيوف سيخوضون المباراة بأسلوب هجومي لأن الهلال يطارد هدفاً معيناً ويبحث عن فوز جديد ويرفض التفريط بعد أن اشتد الصراع على المركز الأول والهلال سيعمل ألف حساب لهلال كادوقلي لأنه لُدغ من جحره في الدور الأول وبالطبع يملك الأزرق خيارات عديدة في الوسط والهجوم وعنده أوراق رابحة وعموماً أقول إن المباراة توافرت لها كل عوامل الاثارة والندية وننتظر أداءً مميزاً من الطرفين ونأمل أن يشاهد الجمهور مباراة رفيعة المستوى وحافلة بكل شئ.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تشكر يا ابو البنات يا ذوق يا فهم جبت لينا أخبار مباراة امس في أحلى نغم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أثنى على وقفة الجماهير وتوقع الأفضل في المباريات المقبلة


رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ: الفوز على الكوماندوز مستحق والجماعية كلمة السر
مستوى الفرقة الحمراء يتطور من مباراة إلى أخرى.. حافظنا على الصدارة ولن نفرّط في المباريات المقبلة
الحصول على النقاط الثلاث تتويج جهد الجميع.. ولابد من الاستمرار في التفوق والصعود إلى منصة التتويج
محمد الطيب: هدف راجي عبد العاطي فيه ذكاء.. والخرطوم الوطني لم يستطع مُجاراة الفرقة الحمراء
اشراك محمد موسى كان كلمة شاذة.. والباشا الخيار الأفضل.. ومدرب الكوماندوز لم يتعامل بجُرأة
صلاح مشكلة: الدفع بعلاء الدين قرار موفّق.. كلتشي استحق النجومية ومستوى المريخ في الشوط الأول أقل من الثاني
أثنى عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ والفائز بمنصب نائب رئيس النادي بالتزكية على الجماهير واستحسن دعمها اللاعبين في مباراة الأمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني وأضاف الأحمر ثلاث نقاط جديدة لرصيده بعد تغلبه على الخرطوم الوطني بثلاثية نظيفة في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذكر عبد الصمد في تصريحات للصدى أن الفرقة الحمراء
قدمت مباراة جيدة مشيراً إلى أن الجماعية كانت كلمة السر وقادت المتصدر إلى الفوز ونوّه إلى أن هناك تطوراً في المستوى من مباراة إلى أخرى وتوقع أن يستمر تصاعد النسق في المباريات المقبلة وشدد على أهمية البقاء في حالة انتصارات حتى التتويج باللقب وأعاد الفوز على الخرطوم الوطني إلى العمل الجماعي من الجهاز الفني واللاعبين ومجلس الإدارة ووقفة الجمهور وأفاد أن مجلس الإدارة سيستمر في تهيئة المناخ للاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى تستمر بالمقابل الانتصارات وتحدث محمد الطيب مدرب الرابطة كوستي وصلاح مشكلة المدير الفني الأسبق للمريخ عن مباراة الأمس وذكر مشكلة أن أداء الأحمر في الشوط الأول لم يكن جيداً فيما ارتفع المستوى بعد الاستراحة ورأى أن الفوز مستحق مشيراً إلى أن كلتشي قدم أداءً جيداً واستحق النجومية وأشاد بإشراك علاء الدين يوسف ووصف القرار بأنه موفّق واعتبر مشكلة أن المريخ نال ثلاث نقاط غالية وتفوق على فرقة قوية وقال محمد الطيب إن المباراة كانت أقل من المتوقع لكنه أفاد أن المريخ حقق الأهم وانتقد إشراك محمد موسى ووصفه بأنه كان كلمة شاذة مبيناً أن الباشا الخيار الأفضل وأثنى على راجي عبد العاطي ووصف هدفه بأنه ذكي كما أشاد كذلك بالهدف الذي أحرزه هيثم مصطفى وقال إن صناعة كلتشي هدف راجي وراء اختياره نجماً للمباراة.
نتيجة منطقية
وصف عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ فوز الفرقة الحمراء على الخرطوم الوطني بأنه منطقي وقال: بالتأكيد النتيجة منطقية والنقاط ذهبت لمن يستحقها.. النقاط كان أفضل في الشوطين وقدم أداءً جيداً ترجمه بانتصار عريض وأضاف: كان هناك عمل كبير في المباراة واللاعبون اجتهدوا وكذلك الجهاز الفني وأيضاً الجمهور ساهم في هذا الفوز بالدعم والمؤازرة وبالتأكيد انتصار الأحمر ليس وضعاً شاذاً أو استثنائياً وإنما طبيعي لأن المريخ أكثر جاهزية كما إنه وجوده يتطور من مباراة إلى أخرى ونتوقع الأفضل في بقية المباريات ولفت عبد الصمد إلى أن الأحمر وضع الدوري هدفاً ولن يتنازل عنه وقال: سنظل نبحث عن هدفنا وسنعمل على تطوير قدراتنا باستمرار حتى نتفوق على الجميع وقدم عبد الصمد الفوز هدية لأنصار المريخ مشيراً إلى أن العمل سيتواصل حتى يحصد الفريق المزيد من الانتصارات ويتوّج ببطولة الدوري ورأى عبد الصمد أن هناك أجواء جيدة في القلعة الحمراء تساعد اللاعبين على العطاء وقال: تضافر جهود مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني واللاعبين بالإضافة للجمهور يقود إلى تفوق الأحمر وهذا التعاون سيستمر حتى يحقق الفريق اللقب.
أداء أقل من المتوقع
يعتقد محمد الطيب مدرب الرابطة كوستي أن أداء المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في مباراة الأمس كان أقل من المتوقع وقال: بصراحة توقعنا مردوداً أفضل من الفريقين لكن المستوى أقل لكن المريخ استحق الفوز لأنه كان الطرف الأفضل واستحق الفرص وسجل ثلاثة أهداف وأقول إن الأحمر حسم المباراة بأقل مجهود وزاد: المريخ لعب بطريقة 4/4/2 والخرطوم بالمقابل كان حذراً أكثر من اللازم ولم يضغط على المريخ لذلك أُتيحت الفرصة للاعبي الوسط في الفرقة الحمراء ليشكّلوا خطورة على مرمى المنافس وكذلك المهاجمين وزاد: المريخ لم يجد في مباراة الأمس منافساً يقارعه ومجريات المباراة أثبتت ذلك وزاد: مدرب الخرطوم الوطني كان مُطالباً بالجُرأة في اللقاء لكنه افتقدها ولهذا تفوق المريخ وسجل ثلاثية وحسم اللقاء بأقل مجهود كما ذكرت وذكر محمد الطيب أن الهدف الذي أحرزه راجي فيه ذكاء كبير وقال: اللاعب احتفظ بالكرة وتقدم وعندما شعر بأن اللحظة حانت للتسديد فعل وسجل هدفاً جميلاً وكذلك أحرز هيثم مصطفى هدفاً رائعاً وبصورة جيدة يؤكد خبرته وذكاءه وهذا الهدف من أجمل الأهداف في المسابقة وانتقد محمد الطيب إشراك محمد موسى وقال إنه كان كلمة شاذة لافتاً إلى أن الباشا يفترض أن يكون الخيار الأول وقال: أعتقد إن الباشا يفترض أن يكون الخيار الأول الا إذا كان لكروجر رأي آخر وكان الأفضل أن يدفع بالباشا بدلاً عن محمد موسى لكن في الأخير هذه وِجهة نظر مدرب المريخ.
مشاكل في الدفاع
لفت محمد الطيب إلى أن المريخ ورغم انتصاره بثلاثية لكنه ما زال يعاني مشاكل في الدفاع وقال: الخرطوم الوطني حصل على بعض الفرص في مباراة الأمس لكنه لم يستغلها مما يؤكد أن دفاع المريخ ليس في أفضل حالاته وتحدث عن جائزة نجم المباراة ورأى أنها ذهبت لمن يستحقها وقال: كلتشي كان جيد لكن أعتقد أن التمريرة التي جاء منها هدف راجي عبد العاطي منحته نجومية المباراة وتطرق إلى مشاركة الباشا وأوليفيه واعتبر أن المدرب قصد منها تبديد الوقت فقط وقال: اللاعبان شاركا في دقائق معدودة ووقتها كان المريخ حسم الأمور لذلك الغرض من التبديلين تبديد الوقت فقط أما إشراك علاء الدين فقصد منه المدرب أن يضخ دماء جديدة في الوسط وعلاء الدين كان إيجابياً.
الأحمر والكوماندوز قدما مستوىً أقل
قال صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ الأسبق إن المريخ والخرطوم الوطني قدما مستوىً أقل من المتوقع ولفت إلى أن مباراة الأمس كان من المفترض أن تشهد أداءً أفضل من الطرفين وقال: المريخ لم يكن جيداً في الحصة الأولى لكنه استفاق في الشوط الثاني وتحسن مردوده بدليل أنه سجل هدفين وأهدر بعض الفرص ومضى: عموماً المريخ بحث عن النقاط الثلاث ونجح في تحقيق هدفه ولا شك أنه حقق انتصاراً على حساب فريق قوي وتجاوز عقبة كبيرة.
علاء الدين أضفى حيوية على وسط الضيوف
اعتبر صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ الأسبق أن إشراك علاء الدين يوسف كان قراراً موفّقاً من المدرب وقال: شعر كروجر بأن وسط المريخ كان في حاجة إلى لاعب يضفي حيوية لذلك أشرك علاء الدين وبالفعل نجح في أداء المهمة ورأى صلاح مشكلة أن الغرض أيضاً من إشراك علاء الدين تجهيزه لبقية المباريات.
الأحمر تفوق بعد الاستراحة
قال صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ الأسبق إن الفرقة الحمراء تفوقت على الخرطوم الوطني بعد الاستراحة وكانت أفضل وتحدث عن الجائزة التي نالها كلتشي أوسونوا ونوّه إلى أن الأباتشي استحق الجائزة وقال: قدم مستوىً جيداً.. سجل الهدف الأول وفتح شهية زملائه والهدف الذي أحرزه جاء في توقيت مناسب كما صنع الهدف الثاني لراجي عبد العاطي ولذلك استحق جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة.
المريخ يقترب من اللقب
تجاوز المريخ عقبة الخرطوم الوطني وأضاف ثلاث نقاط لرصيده والكثيرون يرون أن تغلب الأحمر على الكوماندوز يعني اقترابه بنسبة كبيرة من التتويج بالبطولة ويعتقدون أن المباريات التي تبّقت للفرقة الحمراء أسهل من مواجهة الكوماندوز ويلتقي المريخ النيل الحصاحيصا وأهلي مدني والموردة ومريخ الفاشر وأهلي عطبرة في المواجهات المقبلة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيخرج مرة واحدة بعيداً عن العاصمة حيث يحل ضيفاً على النيل بالحصاحيصا فيما يخوض بقية مبارياته بالقلعة الحمراء ويتصدر الأحمر الترتيب برصيد 48 نقطة.
الأحمر يعود إلى التدريبات اليوم
يعود المريخ إلى التدريبات اليوم ويؤدي حصة استعداداً للمباراة المقبلة أمام الموردة في الجولة 22 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكان الأحمر واجه الخرطوم الوطني أمس في الجولة 21 وكسب اللقاء بثلاثية نظيفة وينتظر أن يخضع اللاعبون الذين شاركوا كأساسيين في مباراة الأمس إلى تدريبات خفيفة ويبدأ الجنرال اعتباراً من اليوم تجهيز الأحمر لمواجهة القراقير.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الاستديو التحليلي
هشام الريشة: الأولوية للنقاط في مباراة الهلالين.. وحامل اللقب أمام عقبة كبيرة
هلال كادوقلي أثبت وجوده ولديه دوافع كبيرة.. وأنور كباشي يتحمل مسئولية غير عادية
الخِبرة ترجّح كفة الضيوف.. وكاريكا.. مهند الطاهر.. بشة ونزار أهم أوراق صلاح محمد آدم
عبده جابر.. وليد علاء الدين وصالح الأمين الأميز في فرقة الأسود.. والضيوف سيعانون اذا لم يسجلوا مبكراً
تحدث هشام الريشة المدرب ومحلل الصدى عن مباراة هلال كادوقلي والهلال ورأى أن الأولوية ستكون للنقاط والفريقان سيلعبان كرة تجارية مشيراً إلى أن هلال كادوقلي أثبت وجوده وأصبح من الفرق المميزة والجيدة لافتاً إلى أن الهلال سيجد صعوبة كبيرة في المباراة خاصة اذا لم يسجل مبكراً ورأى أن كفة الهلال على الورق أرجح كونه أكثر خبرة من المنافس لكنه قال إن هناك العديد من الأسلحة التي يمكن لهلال
كادوقلي استخدامها في لقاء اليوم واعتبر الريشة أن وليد علاء الدين وعبده جابر وصالح الأمين أهم أوراق طارق أحمد آدم فيما قال إن بشة ونزار حامد ومهند الطاهر ومدثر كاريكا الأميز في الهلال والعناصر التي يراهن عليها صلاح محمد آدم ولفت إلى حِرص كل مدرب على التفوق مشيراً إلى أن هناك دوافع خاصة تتوافر لبعض اللاعبين بالاضافة إلى المدربين وتوقع مواجهة مثيرة بين الطرفين ورأى أن هلال كادوقلي سيعمل على استغلال الجهة اليمنى في الهلال التي يشارك فيها خليفة أحمد.
أفضلية على الورق
يعتقد هشام الريشة المدرب ومحلل الصدى أن الأفضلية على الورق للهلال في مباراة اليوم وقال: الهلال أكثر خبرة وأكثر تمرساً ولديه دوافع كبيرة ومردوده في القسم الثاني أفضل من الدور الأول.. يؤدي بشكل ثابت بل إن مستواه يتطور من مباراة إلى أخرى والجهاز الفني أعاد الثقة للاعبين ويعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على خط الوسط بعد تألق بشة ومهند ونزار وهذا الثلاثي يتحكم في نتائج الهلال بالاضافة إلى مدثر كاريكا في خط المقدمة وإن كان بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن ايضاً يقومان بعمل كبير لكن التعويل في الهجوم دائماً على كاريكا والهلال بطبيعة الحال يفضّل دائماً أن يخوض مبارياته بأسلوب هجومي ولن يتخلى عن عاداته في مباراة اليوم.. سيندفع نحو مناطق هلال كادوقلي من أجل الوصول للشباك مبكراً وارباك خُطة أصحاب الأرض وسيعتمد على سرعة مدثر كاريكا والتسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء واستغلال امكانات مهند الطاهر بالاضافة إلى اختراقات نزار حامد الذي يُعتبر من اللاعبين البارعين في قيادة الهجمات من الوسط والاختراق واعتقد أن الهلال سيكون في حاجة إلى حلول فردية في مباراة اليوم وسيجدها من مهند ونزار حامد.
حذر أصحاب الأرض
قال الريشة: هلال كادوقلي يخوض مباراة اليوم بدوافع كثيرة جداً ولن يقبل التنازل عن هدفه واتصور أن أصحاب الأرض يرغبون في النقاط الثلاث واحراج الفرقة الزرقاء والتغلب عليها مستفيدين من ثقتهم في أنفسهم وحماسهم وجديتهم والنتائج الأخيرة.. فالفريق لم يخسر أي مباراة في القسم الثاني وهذا في حد ذاته دافع وسيجعل اللاعبين يقاتلون ليتجنبوا الخسارة أمام الفرقة الزرقاء الليلة ولا شك أن سقف الطموحات ارتفع بالنسبة للأسود.. أصبحت تفكر في المركز الثالث أو الرابع وزاد: الاستراتيجية المتوقعة لمباراة اليوم من جانب أصحاب الأرض ستكون دفاعية في البداية أو متوازنة وسيكون هلال كادوقلي حذراً وسيرفض اهتزاز شباكه في البداية لأنه يعلم أنه وفي حال استقبل هدفاً فإن الهلال سيكون قادراً على تسيير المباراة بعد ذلك وهلال كادوقلي الذي تعادل في القسم الأول مع الهلال يملك العناصر التي تجعله قادراً على مُجاراة الضيوف والطريقة التي يرغب طارق أحمد آدم في تنفيذها استوعبها اللاعبون لأن هلال كادوقلي نفّذ الطريقة ذاتها أمام المريخ من قبل ولا اعتقد أنه سيغيّرها.. سيبدأ متحفظاً ومعتمداً على الهجمات المرتدة وما أخطرها وبالتأكيد عندما يتقدم الهلال ويهاجم فإن هناك مساحات سيتركها اللاعبون سيستغلها أصحاب الأرض.
دوافع ذاتية
قال الريشة: المباراة فيها تحديات خاصة ودوافع شخصية خاصة من جانب عناصر هلال كادوقلي واذا تحدثنا عن عبده جابر فإن هذا اللاعب صغير السن جاء إلى القلعة الزرقاء من الميرغني كسلا وكان أحد أميز المهاجمين في الساحة لكنه لم يحصل على الفرصة واستغنى الهلال عن خدماته وعبده جابر يريد اثبات وجوده أمام فريقه السابق وصالح الأمين هو الآخر لم يحصل على الفرصة بعد أن قدِم للهلال من الأمل عطبرة وسيقاتل من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة والثنائي سيبحث عن التميز ليقول إنه تعرض إلى الظُلم في الهلال بالاضافة إلى لاعبين آخرين يسعون إلى استغلال المباراة ليعلنوا عن أنفسهم ونجوم هلال كادوقلي يدركون أن التألق أمام الهلال سيلفت اليهم الأنظار.
التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء
رأى الريشة أن هلال كادوقلي سيعتمد على التسديد من خارج منطقة الجزاء وقيادة الهجمات المعاكسة مستغلاً سرعة عبده جابر والنيجيري أول شعيبو وقال: لا أتوقع أن يبدأ هلال كادوقلي مهاجماً.. سيعتمد على أسلوب متحفظ لكن يبقى السؤال: هل يستطيع منع الهلال من التسجيل؟ أقول إن دفاع هلال كادوقلي مهمته صعبة وسيكون مُطالباً بالصرامة والرقابة اللصيقة لمهاجمي الهلال وأنور كباشي بالذات يقع عليه عبء كبير لأنه أكثر مدافعي هلال كادوقلي خبرة وتمرساً ويلعب دور القائد في توجيه زملائه وذكر هشام الريشة أن هلال كادوقلي سيركّز على الوسط ليضمن الاستحواذ ومنع الهلال من بناء الهجمات وقال: هلال كادوقلي سيستخدم سلاح الهجمات المضادة وسيستغل الجهة اليمنى في الهلال التي يشغلها خليفة وسيكون هناك تركيز عليها بوجود وليد علاء الدين وعبده جابر.
المدربان يسعيان إلى الفوز
قال هشام الريشة: طارق أحمد آدم في هلال كادوقلي وصلاح محمد آدم في الهلال كلاهما يرغب في الانتصار ولكل دوافعه وحساباته.. فصلاح محمد آدم الذي نجح حتى الآن في قيادة الهلال يريد تحقيق فوز جديد وعلى فريقه السابق بالذات وطارق أحمد آدم الذي لم يتذوق طعم الهزيمة في القسم الثاني أو منذ توليه الهزيمة بالتأكيد سيكون حريصاً على تجنب الخسارة في مباراة اليوم والمدربان لديهما دوافعهما في لقاء اليوم بالاضافة إلى دوافع عبده جابر وصالح الأمين وغيرهما من اللاعبين.
الأزرق سيعاني
قال الريشة: الهلال سيعاني في مباراة اليوم بالذات اذا لم يسجل مبكراً.. فكلما يمر الوقت سيكون في مصلحة أصحاب الأرض وبالمقابل يتوتر لاعبو الهلال وتزداد الضغوط عليهم وربما تحدث مُفاجآت بعد ذلك من هلال كادوقلي لكن اذا نجح الهلال في التسجيل ومبكراً فإن الأمور ستكون صعبة جداً على هلال كادوقلي لأن الهلال عندها سيفرض سيطرته ويتحكم في المباراة.
مراقبة العناصر المؤثّرة
لم يستبعد هشام الريشة أن يلجأ المدربان إلى مراقبة العناصر المؤثّرة هنا وهناك وقال: لأن صلاح محمد آدم يعرف كل شئ عن هلال كادوقلي فإن سيضع التكتيك المناسب وإن كان هناك لاعب يحتاج إلى رقابة سيطلب مراقبته لكن من دون تخصيص عنصر في الهلال لهذا الغرض وبالمقابل فإن طارق بخلفياته ومعرفته بعناصر الهلال أتوقع أن يراقب العناصر المؤثّرة وسيوزّع المدربان المهام على لاعبيهما وِفقاً لخطة كل مدرب وطموحات فريقه.
غياب عمر بخيت مؤثّر
اعتبر هشام الريشة أن غياب عمر بخيت قائد الفرقة الزرقاء مؤثّر وقال: عمر بخيت يقوم بعمل كبير.. يصنع ويسجل ويقود زملاءه وأصبح مركز ثِقل في الهلال واعتقد ان غيابه مؤثّر جداً لكن صلاح محمد آدم لديه البديل وفي هلال كادوقلي سيغيب حافظ حارس المرمى ومهمة البديل ستكون صعبة جداً لأن حافظ حارس ممتاز وظل الجهاز الفني يعتمد عليه في المباريات السابقة وأرى أن غياب حافظ سيكون في مصلحة هجوم الهلال.
عناصر الخبرة
اعتبر الريشة أن اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرة هنا وهناك يمكنهم أن يلعبوا دوراً مؤثّراً في نتيجة المباراة وأداء الفريقين ولفت إلى أن الطرفين يضمان عدداً كبيراً من اللاعبين المتمرسين وقال: الحاجة إلى الخبرة تبرز في مثل هذه المباريات واعتقد أن الجهازين الفنيين سيحرصان على الاستفادة من المخضرمين وأصحاب الخبرة في لقاء اليوم.
ثلاث مباريات في دوري الثانية ببحري والخرطوم
حسين كباشي
تُقام ثلاث مباريات في دوري أندية الدرجة الثانية بولاية الخرطوم اليوم ويلتقي الشعلة السهم على ملعب الخرطوم.. للأول 30 نقطة وللثاني 25 وعلى ملعب دار الرياضة ينازل اللاماب ديم سلمان.. للأول 38 نقطة وللثاني 20 وغداً يواجه المقرن وادي النيل على ملعب دار الرياضة وكان الفريقان صعدا إلى دوري سنترليق الصعود للأولى.
السروراب يلتقي الفرزة.. والمزاد يقابل العامل في السنترليق
تُقام مباراتان في دوري سنترليق الصعود للثانية بامدرمان وبحري ويقابل السروراب الفرزة على ملعب دار الرياضة مساءً.. الأول يتصدر برصيد 12 نقطة وللثاني ثماني نقاط وعلى ملعب عقرب يلتقي المزاد العامل عصراً.. للأول خمس نقاط وللثاني ثلاث ومن نتائج المنافسة فاز الامتداد على النسر بهدف واضعاً أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده.
القراقير يرمون بثِقلهم أمام النمور
أحمد الحنان: أعلنا حالة الطوارئ والجمهور مُطالب بمساندة اللاعبين وواثقون من قدرة نجومنا على تجاوز المنافس
سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم: نقف بقوة خلف القراقير.. وشيخ الأندية السودانية سيتجاوز المرحلة الحرِجة
أنهى الموردة استعداداته لمباراة اليوم أمام أهلي شندي في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان الجهاز الفني اختار القائمة ووزّع الأعباء على اللاعبين وعمِل مجلس الادارة من جهته على رفع معنويات نجوم الفريق وهيأ مناخاً جيداً وقال أحمد الحنان عضو مجلس الادارة إنهم أعلنوا حالة الطوارئ قبل مباراة اليوم مُطالباً الجميع الوقوف خلف اللاعبين وجدّد الثقة في نجوم الفريق وقال إنهم واثقون من أن الفريق قادر على تجاوز المنافس وكسب الرهان ومن جهته قال زكي عباس سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم إنهم حريصون على استمرار الموردة بالدرجة الممتازة مشيراً إلى أنهم يساندون شيخ الأندية آملاً أن يحقق الفريق الفوز واعتبر أن مساندة القراقير طبيعية لأن الموردة يمثل الخرطوم.
وقفة قوية
قال أحمد الحنان عضو مجلس ادارة الموردة: استعداداتنا لمباراة اليوم جاءت جيدة وكُنا أعلنا حالة الطوارئ قبل المواجهة والتدريبات الأخيرة شهدت تدافعاً من الأقطاب وقُدامى اللاعبين ونتمنى أن يحصل اللاعبون على الدعم المطلوب في لقاء اليوم وزاد: مهمتنا ليست سهلة لكن ثقتنا كبيرة في اللاعبين ولفت إلى أن مجلس الادارة تشاور مع أحمد بابكر خبير التدريب والعديد من أبناء الموردة بخصوص الجهاز الفني وفي الأخير توصل إلى استمرار المدرب وقال الحنان: ايضاً جدّدنا الثقة في اللاعبين وفي الجهاز الفني ونأمل أن تكون هذه الخطوة حافزاً لهم واستمر: كل أبناء الموردة المخلصين مُطالبون بالحضور المبكر وقيادة التشجيع وزاد: محمد سيد أحمد رئيس اتحاد الحصاحيصا شجّع النيل من المدرجات ونأمل أن يُحظى الموردة بدعم الاتحاد المحلي والأندية الأخرى حتى يتجاوز الموردة هذه المرحلة ويؤكد بقاءه في الدرجة الممتازة وقال زكي عباس سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم: الموردة من أندية الخرطوم وحريصون على بقاء كل أنديتنا في الدرجة الممتازة وأضاف: سنكون حاضرين في مباراة اليوم نقدم الدعم المعنوي حتى يحقق الموردة الانتصار ويتخطى هذه المرحلة الحرجة ونقول إن شيخ الأندية السودانية قادر على العودة وبقوة ولفت إلى أن اتحاد الخرطوم لم ولن يتخلى عن الموردة وبقية أنديته.
سيف الدين ميرغني يفوز بمنصب نائب رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي للرماية
فاز العميد الدكتور سيف الدين ميرغني رئيس الاتحاد السوداني للرماية بمنصب نائب رئيس الاتحاد الأفريقي وكانت الجمعية العمومية انعقدت بالقاهرة مؤخراً وحصل المصري حازم حسني على منصب الرئيس.. من جهة أخرى يواصل الاتحاد السوداني للرماية الاعداد للبطولة العربية التي يستضيفها السودان يناير المقبل.
محمد حسان يتوج بطلاً لمنافسات الهواة للتنس الأرضي
توج محمد حسان بطلاً لمنافسات الهواة في بطولة دكتور عمر للتنس الأرضي التي ينظمّها اتحاد التنس بالخرطوم بمشاركة العديد من اللاعبين واللاعبات وجاء احمد سليمان في المركز الثاني وأحمد محمد علي في المركز الثالث فيما وصل كل من مندور رشدي وعبد الله جحا إلى نهائي الزوجي بعد فوزهما على نور الدين الصادق ويحيي آدم ويواجه مندور وعبد الله في نهائي الزوجي مرتضى الحارث وهشام عز الدين وتُقام المباراة النهائية مع ختام المنافسات يوم السبت بالنادي اليوناني ورصدت اللجنة المنظمة جوائز قيّمة للفائزين.
اتحاد التنس بالخرطوم يعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً
رفيدة محمد أحمد
عقد اتحاد التنس بولاية الخرطوم مؤتمراً صحفياً بالنادي اليوناني أمس وتحدث دكتور رضا نائب رئيس الاتحاد وعبد الحميد علي في المؤتمر وذكر دكتور رضا أن الاتحاد درج على تنظيم بطولة دكتور عمر سنوياً مشيراً إلى أن البطولة صادفت نجاحاً كبيراً وقال إن الراحل وضع أُسس للمنافسات وكان يهتم بالناشئين والرائدات ونظّم العديد من البطولات بالنادي ولفت إلى أن الغرض من البطولة اكتشاف مواهب وقال إن الاتحاد نظّم دولة للحكام مؤخراً وقال إن هناك العديد من الجهات شاركت في رعاية البطولة منها بنك فيصل الاسلامي وشركة باجعفر وأكد حضور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام نهائي التنس يوم السبت المقبل وتحدث عبد الحميد علي ممثل الحكام انابة عن السكرتير وذكر أن الاتحاد جاء بلجنة تسيير وحرص على تنفيذ برامجه بما فيها بطولة الراحل عمر لتُقام بالتضامن مع النادي اليوناني مؤكداً مشاركة 15 حكماً في الدورة التي نظمّها الاتحاد مؤخراً وقال إن البطولة تشتمل على عدد من المنافسات لافتاً إلى أن الاتحاد الولائي للتنس يفتقد المقر والملاعب واعتبر أن هناك ثغرات في النظام الأساسي سيعملون على معالجتها من أجل استقرار النشاط في الولاية وأكد التعاون مع الاتحاد السوداني وقال أنور خليفة نائب أمين المال إن البطولة هذا العام تختلف عن البطولات السابقة.
النقر يحذّر من انتفاضة القراقير
النمور تتحدى الموردة والمدير الفني يحشد الأوراق الرابحة ويرفض التهاون
مدرب أهلي شندي: المواجهة صعبة بكل المقاييس وليس هناك نادٍ حسم موقفه.. والحديث عن المراكز سابق لأوانه
موقف القراقير يجعلهم يقاتلون أمامنا والمواجهة أصعب من لقاء الخرطوم الوطني
نواجه منافساً لن يقبل أنصاف الحلول.. واللقاء يمثل مفترق طُرق أمامه وسنؤدي بهدوء وتركيز

وضع أهلي شندي اللمسات النهائية على التكتيك والتشكيلة قبل منازلة الموردة مساء اليوم على ملعب المريخ في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وكانت النمور تدربت بروح عالية بعد الانتصارات الأخيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز والفوز في الجولة الماضية على الخرطوم الوطني ويسعى أهلي شندي إلى حصد نقاط جولة اليوم والوصول إلى 39 نقطة من أجل الظفر بالمركز الثالث ويرغب الضيوف في الجمع بين العرض والنتيجة في المواجهة وكرر الجهاز الفني تحذيراته للاعبين من التهاون أمام الموردة ورأى الفاتح النقر أن التهاون أمام القراقير ستكون عواقبه وخيمة مشيراً إلى أن الموردة في دائرة الخطر ويتطلع إلى انتفاضة وقلب الطاولة على النمور وذكر النقر أن المنافس لن يقبل أنصاف الحلول وسيبذل قُصارى جهده ليحقق الفوز على النمور.
معنويات عالية
أنهى أهلي شندي برنامجه الاعدادي لمباراة اليوم أمام الموردة ووضع الفاتح النقر المدير الفني اللمسات الأخيرة على شكل الفريق واختار التشكيلة وكان لاعبو أهلي شندي تدربوا بمعنويات عالية وحماس بعد الفوز الأخير على الخرطوم الوطني وتحدث النقر مع اللاعبين وذكّرهم بموقف الموردة وأوضح لهم أن المنافس في دائرة الخطر وسيكون حريصاً على بدء انتفاضة أمام أهلي شندي والهروب من منطقة الخطر وسيكون الاثيوبي أديس خارج القائمة وكان اللاعب تم استدعاءه من منتخب بلاده كما يغيب صدام للايقاف وسيدفع الفاتح النقر بتشكيلة مثالية طمعاً في الفوز وترفض النمور التفريط وأكدت حِرصها على الانفراد بالمركز الثالث ويبدو التفوق نظرياً من نصيب الضيوف عطفاً على نتائج الفريقين والاستقرار وكذلك العناصر وتملك النمور طموحاً كبيراً وكانت رفعت شعار الفوز في المباريات الست التي تبقّت للفريق في البطولة ويراهن الفاتح النقر على فعالية المقدمة الهجومية في وجود نادر شندي واسماعيل بابا ومدثر العلمين وكان بابا أنقذ الفريق في مباراة الخرطوم الوطني السابقة ويرغب ايضاً في مواصلة التهديف في مباراة اليوم ومطاردة لقب الهداف وأدى الأهلي تدريباً أخيراً أمس بمشاركة كل اللاعبين وقال الفاتح النقر المدير الفني للنمور: المواجهة صعبة بكل المقاييس والمنافس يريد النقاط الثلاث ونحن ايضاً نسعى لها والمنافسة مازالت مفتوحة.. لم يضمن أحد شيئاً.. لم يحسم أي نادٍ موقفه والحديث عن المراكز مبكر وسابق لأوانه واستمر: نحترم الموردة ونعلم أنه فريق عريق وصاحب تاريخ نتعامل معه على أساس أنه في موقف يتطلب الفوز بل سنتعامل مع الموردة وكأن لديه 40 نقطة وبالتأكيد موقف القراقير يجعلهم في حالة قتال أمام الأهلي الليلة وهذا الأمر يزيد صعوبة المباراة.. بالنسبة لي لقاء اليوم أصعب من مباراة الخرطوم الوطني السابقة لأن القراقير لن يقبلوا أنصاف الحلول في المباراة ويتطلعون إلى العلامة الكاملة وأصر النقر على أن فريقه مازال في المنافسة وقال: الأهلي بالتأكيد في موقف جيد لكن يجب أن نعمل على الفوز في كل المباريات وندرك أن هناك فرقاً تزحف بهدوء وبنجاح مثل أهلي عطبرة ومريخ الفاشر وقال مدرب أهلي شندي إن النمور أولت المباراة اهتماماً كبيراً ولفت إلى أن الضيوف لا يرغبون في التفريط وسيكونون حريصين على الفوز.
الفرسان جاهزون لسيد الأتيام
سامي الأمين يغيب عن تشكيلة أهلي الخرطوم.. والتاج محجوب يطالب اللاعبين بالتركيز واستغلال الفرصة
معتز ناني: الأكاديمية العسكرية والسلاح الطبي جهّزا الفرسان لمباراة اليوم.. ولا تفريط في النقاط
رفع أهلي الخرطوم شعار وقف نزف النقاط في مباراة اليوم ويستقبل أهلي مدني على ملعب الخرطوم في الجولة 21 وكان الأهلي مرَ بفترة سيئة وخسر آخر ثلاث مباريات على التوالي أمام أهلي شندي والهلال والمريخ وأجرى الفرسان سلسلة من التدريبات استعداداً للقاء اليوم ويرغب الأهلي في العودة إلى سكة الانتصارات من جديد والزحف إلى مركز جيد في ترتيب فرق المنافسة وأدى الأهلي التدريبات بمعنويات عالية بعد طي ملف الخسارة أمام المريخ ويفقد جهود سامي الأمين لارتباطات الدراسة فيما ستكون بقية العناصر جاهزة وأعاد الجهاز الفني ترتيب الأوراق للمباراة وحثَ اللاعبين على وضع حد لنزف النقاط وما حدث للفريق في المباريات الأربع السابقة التي حصل فيها على نقطة واحدة فقط من مجموع 12 وذكّرهم بأن الفوارق ليست كبيرة بين الفرق التي تحتل مراكز الوسط وأن الفرصة في التقدم نحو مراكز المقدمة مُتاحة ويعوّل الأهلي على الرغبة الكبيرة لدى اللاعبين في العودة للانتصارات من أجل استدراج سيد الأتيام واعادته خالي الوفاض وطلب التاج محجوب من اللاعبين التركيز في اختتام الهجمات وعدم تفويت الفرصة والعمل على حسم الضيوف مبكراً وستكون العلامة الكاملة حال الحصول عليها بمثابة فتح صفحة جديدة للفريق قبل المواجهات المقبلة ويتطلع الفريق إلى تأمين النقاط الثلاث وبدء مرحلة جديدة واستعادة الثقة بعد أن كانت بدايته مميزة في أول ثلاث مواجهات في القسم الثاني.. وقال معتز ناني قائد الفرسان إن الفريق أدى تدريبات على ملعب السلاح الطبي والأكاديمية العسكرية العليا وبات جاهزاً للمباراة مشيراً إلى أن الأهلي حريص على التألق والعودة للانتصارات ولن يدخّر اللاعبون جهداً في تقديم أفضل مستوى وكسب الرهان.
انضباط وجدية
قال معتز ناني قائد أهلي الخرطوم: لابد من العودة للانتصارات من جديد وبالتأكيد النتائج التي تحققت في المباريات الأخيرة ليست جيدة وليست مُرضية بالنسبة لنا لكننا نشعر بأننا في وضع أفضل وكنا تدربنا بحماس كبير وجدية وكان الانضباط سيد الموقف وحماس اللاعبين مُبشّر ونجوم الفريق في حالة رغبة والجميع يستهدف النقاط الثلاث وزاد: لكن أهلي مدني بالتأكيد لديه دوافعه ويريد النقاط الثلاث.. لن يكون صيداً سهلاً ولم يأتي من مدني لقبول الهزيمة وبالتأكيد يخطط للفوز علينا لذلك يجب أن نتعامل معه بحذر حتى نستطيع تحقيق هدفنا.
الإكسبريس كامل العدة والعتاد أمام النسور
الصادق اسحق: اللاعبون في انتظار مواجهة الجوارح.. ولن نقبل غير النقاط الثلاث 
محمد كوكو: الاصرار والعزيمة متوافران وندخل اللقاء رافعين شعار الفوز
يخوض أهلي عطبرة مباراة اليوم أمام النسور في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز على ملعب مدينة الحديد والنار بصفوف مكتملة من دون غيابات أو اصابات وكان الإكسبريس حقق نتيجة جيدة في الفترة الماضية وانتصر على الرومان بهدفين لهدف وقال محمد كوكو مهاجم الأهلي إن الفريق أكمل جاهزيته ونوّه إلى أن برهان تيه وضع التكتيك المناسب مشيراً إلى أنهم لن يقبلوا غير الفوز وأبان أن الانتصار يمكنّهم من اقتحام مراكز المقدمة وأفاد الصادق اسحق أن الأهلي جاهز واللاعبون متحفزون ويطموح إلى اعادة النسور خالي الوفاض ووصف المباراة بأنها الأهم لفريقه وأفاد أن النسور في وضع سيئ وستقاتل للفوز وعلى أصحاب الأرض أن يعرفوا كيف يبدّدون طموحات الضيوف.
خطة جيدة
قال محمد كوكو مهاجم أهلي عطبرة: أدينا تدريبات جيدة في الفترة الأخيرة وأحسنا التحضير لمباراة اليوم وكنا بعد العودة من مدني فتحنا ملف المواجهة واللاعبون تدربوا بمعنويات عالية ورغبة أكيدة في متابعة الانتصارات والمدرب برهان تيه وضع التكتيك المناسب وكل لاعب في الفريق يعرف المطلوب منه.. اعتقد أننا سنخوض المواجهة بتركيز وسنكون حريصين على تطبيق المطلوب منا ولفت إلى أن أهلي عطبرة يسير بخطوات ثابتة نحو هدفه وقال: نأمل الاستمرار في طريق الانتصارات وتحدث عن النسور ووصفه بأنه منافس خطير وقال: مشكلة هذه الأندية أنها لا تملك ما تخسره والنسور في مركز حرج وسيقاتل للفوز علينا لذلك يجب الحذر واستمر: لكننا متمسكون بالانتصار ولن نتخلى عن طموحاتنا.. نريد المنافسة على مراكز المقدمة والظهور افريقياً في العام المقبل والجيد أن الفريق بصفوف مكتملة ويخوض المواجهة من دون غيابات أو اصابات وهذا أمر مبشر بالتأكيد وقال الصادق اسحق: الفريق أكمل برنامجه الاعدادي واختتم تحضيراته بنجاح ومن تابع التدريبات الأخيرة يتوصل إلى أن اللاعبين في منتهى الجدية ويستهدفون الفوز في مباراة اليوم.. لن يقبلوا غير النقاط الثلاث وبالتأكيد المباراة تُعتبر الأهم بالنسبة لنا وتأتي بعد سلسلة من النتائج المميزة ويجب أن تشهد فوزاً جديداً وزاد: الأهلي انتصر خارج القواعد في الجولة الماضية على حساب اتحاد مدني وبالتأكيد هذا الانتصار حافز اضافي وقال: نعود إلى ديارنا ونستقبل منافساً ليس أمامه خيار سوى الفوز لذلك مهمتنا صعبة.. فالنسور في موقع متأخر لذلك سيفعل كل ما بوسعه من أجل تعطيل مسيرتنا لكننا متفطنون وجادون ولن نتخلى عن طموحاتنا واتصور أن فريقنا قادر على التعامل مع المباراة وبالصورة التي تمكّنه من تحقيق الفوز.
سيد الأتيام يفكر بالصوت العالي في نقاط لقاء الفرسان
أهلي مدني يستعد بالنضال لأبناء الخرطوم.. والمدرب المصري ينتظر الأفضل من اللاعبين
السر بدوي: كثّفنا الجُرعات في الفترة الأخيرة.. والجهاز الفني رسم الخطة وننتظر الكثير من اللاعبين

أخضع المصري محمد السيد مدرب أهلي مدني اللاعبين إلى تدريبات مُكثّفة مؤخراً قبل مواجهة اليوم أمام أهلي الخرطوم ويحل سيد الأتيام ضيفاً على الفرسان الليلة على ملعب الخرطوم في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويحاول الأهلي العودة بالعلامة الكاملة إلى الديار وقال أحمد محمد السيد المدرب المصري إن اللاعبين جاهزون مشيراً إلى أن فريقه أدى تجربة ودية أمام النضال النهود أحد فرق الدوري التأهيلي فاز فيها بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف وشكا من بعض الغيابات لكنه راهن على العناصر الجاهزة وذكر السيد بدوي مساعد المدرب أن الجهاز الفني وضع الخطة وينتظر الكثير من اللاعبين في المواجهة.
بحث عن الانتصار خارج القواعد
قال أحمد محمد السيد مدرب أهلي مدني: فضّلنا تكثيف الجرعات التدريبية في الفترة الأخيرة وعملنا على اعداد اللاعبين بأفضل صورة حتى نتمكن من العودة بنتيجة ايجابية من خارج القواعد وكنا ادينا تجربة أمام النضال اعتقد أنها مفيدة كسبناها بأربعة أهداف وأشركنا العناصر التي لم ندفع بها في المباريات الأخيرة وخرجنا بالعديد من المكاسب من اللقاء ونرى أن فريقنا يتطور في انتظار الفوز الليلة وعن الغيابات قال: سنبل لن يشارك لكن الجهاز الفني أعدَ البديل ولن تكون هناك مشكلة وقال السر بدوي مساعد مدرب أهلي مدني: الجهاز الفني أعدَ اللاعبين وكثّف الجرعات بعد الجولة الماضية وندرك أهمية مباراة الأهلي.. نعتقد أنها تخص اللاعبين في المقام ونرى أن الجهاز الفني أدى دوره وتبقى دور اللاعبين.. بالتأكيد استوعبوا المطلوب منهم ونأمل أن ينفّذوا التكتيك ورأى أن اللاعبين وحدهم القادرون على ايقاف ما يحدث ووضع الأهلي في المكان المناسب وقال: الخيل الأصيلة تأتي دائماً في الجولات الحاسمة وأهلي مدني قادر على العودة وذكّر اللاعبين بأهمية الفوز مشيراً إلى أن الانتصار في مباراة اليوم سيجعل الفريق مستقراً وسيمنحه دافعاً للفوز في بقية المباريات.
مدرب الموردة يفاجئ النمور بعروة
ينتظر أن يشرك جمال عبد الله مدرب الموردة عروة لاعب خط الهجوم منذ البداية في مباراة اليوم وكان عروة خضع إلى برنامج خاص في التدريبات الأخيرة وركّز عليه المدرب وكان عروة يلعب في صفوف أهلي شندي قبل أن ينتقل إلى شباب ناصر ومنه إلى الموردة.
القراقير يختتمون اعدادهم بالمريخ
أدى الموردة تدريباً مساء أمس على ملعب المريخ استعداداً لمباراة اليوم أمام أهلي شندي واختتم أصحاب الأرض البرنامج الاعدادي بحصة أخيرة واختار الجهاز الفني التشكيلة المرشحة لمباراة اليوم وكان اللاعبون انتظموا في معسكر مغلق وحرص مجلس الادارة على تهيئة المناخ لنجوم الفريق من أجل تحقيق الفوز على النمور الليلة.
تعديل على قائمة الهلب
ينتظر أن يجري مدرب الموردة تعديلات على القائمة التي تخوض مباراة اليوم أمام أهلي شندي وستعود بعض العناصر التي غابت عن المواجهة السابقة فيما ينتظر أن يستبعد المدرب بعض اللاعبين وتجد مباراة النمور اهتماماً كبيراً في قلعة القراقير ويحرص أصحاب الأرض على الانتصار لدعم موقفهم وتأكيد استمرارهم في الدرجة الممتازة.
الجولة 21 تطيح رأس بعض المدربين
يبدو أكثر من مدرب مرشحاً للمغادرة في حال خسر فريقه في الجولة 21 ومن بين المدربين المرشحين للاقصاء جمال عبد الله مدرب الموردة ولم ينتصر عبد الله في أي مباراة في القسم الثاني لكن مجلس الادارة جدّد فيه الثقة مؤخراً وكذلك قد يُقصى حداثة مدرب اتحاد مدني في حال قبِل فريقه هزيمة جديدة وربما يستعين النيل الحصاحيصا بمدرب آخر اذا خسر الجعلي مواجهة اليوم أمام الرومان.
دوري أبطال الروابط بمحلية امبدة يتواصل
تأهلت فرق السهم والجهاد والناصر والنصر والنجوم والخامسة والوداد والفائز من مباراة البحيرة والترسانة لمرحلة دور الثمانية في دوري أبطال الروابط بمحلية أمبدة وتنطلق مباريات الذهاب عصر غدٍ الخميس والاياب السبت.
دورة هاشم حسن جحا تتواصل برابطة أحد
تتواصل بنجاح كبير دورة الفقيد هاشم حسن جحا برابطة أحد بأمدرمان وبالتضامن مع فريق النصر وبرعاية شركة انترود وتنطلق مباريات مرحلة دور الأربعة عصر بعد غدٍ الجمعة بلقاء الجوهرة أحد والنصر المهندسين ويوم السبت يلتقي الاسماعيلي أبوسعد والشعلة شمبات فيما يُقام مهرجان الختام عقب عطلة عيد الأضحى.
القدس يكسب شباب الجامعة في دورة شهداء مربع 22 بأمبدة
فاز القدس على شباب الجامعة بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف في دورة شهداء مربع 22 بأمبدة دار السلام والبطولة برعاية الاتحاد الوطني لشباب محلية أمبدة فرعية مربع 22 وكسب القدس اللقاء بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف نالها نزار السني فيما احرز لشباب الجامعة محمد ابراهيم ويلتقي اليوم شباب القادسية ونجوم فلسطين.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تسلموا يا صفوة على المرور الراقي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أثنى على وقفة الجماهير وتوقع الأفضل في المباريات المقبلة
رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ: الفوز على الكوماندوز مستحق والجماعية كلمة السر
مستوى الفرقة الحمراء يتطور من مباراة إلى أخرى.. حافظنا على الصدارة ولن نفرّط في المباريات المقبلة
الحصول على النقاط الثلاث تتويج جهد الجميع.. ولابد من الاستمرار في التفوق والصعود إلى منصة التتويج



أثنى عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ والفائز بمنصب نائب رئيس النادي بالتزكية على الجماهير واستحسن دعمها اللاعبين في مباراة الأمس أمام الخرطوم الوطني وأضاف الأحمر ثلاث نقاط جديدة لرصيده بعد تغلبه على الخرطوم الوطني بثلاثية نظيفة في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وذكر عبد الصمد في تصريحات للصدى أن الفرقة الحمراء قدمت مباراة جيدة مشيراً إلى أن الجماعية كانت كلمة السر وقادت المتصدر إلى الفوز ونوّه إلى أن هناك تطوراً في المستوى من مباراة إلى أخرى وتوقع أن يستمر تصاعد النسق في المباريات المقبلة وشدد على أهمية البقاء في حالة انتصارات حتى التتويج باللقب وأعاد الفوز على الخرطوم الوطني إلى العمل الجماعي من الجهاز الفني واللاعبين ومجلس الإدارة ووقفة الجمهور وأفاد أن مجلس الإدارة سيستمر في تهيئة المناخ للاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى تستمر بالمقابل الانتصارات وتحدث محمد الطيب مدرب الرابطة كوستي وصلاح مشكلة المدير الفني الأسبق للمريخ عن مباراة الأمس وذكر مشكلة أن أداء الأحمر في الشوط الأول لم يكن جيداً فيما ارتفع المستوى بعد الاستراحة ورأى أن الفوز مستحق مشيراً إلى أن كلتشي قدم أداءً جيداً واستحق النجومية وأشاد بإشراك علاء الدين يوسف ووصف القرار بأنه موفّق واعتبر مشكلة أن المريخ نال ثلاث نقاط غالية وتفوق على فرقة قوية وقال محمد الطيب إن المباراة كانت أقل من المتوقع لكنه أفاد أن المريخ حقق الأهم وانتقد إشراك محمد موسى ووصفه بأنه كان كلمة شاذة مبيناً أن الباشا الخيار الأفضل وأثنى على راجي عبد العاطي ووصف هدفه بأنه ذكي كما أشاد كذلك بالهدف الذي أحرزه هيثم مصطفى وقال إن صناعة كلتشي هدف راجي وراء اختياره نجماً للمباراة.

نتيجة منطقية

وصف عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ فوز الفرقة الحمراء على الخرطوم الوطني بأنه منطقي وقال: بالتأكيد النتيجة منطقية والنقاط ذهبت لمن يستحقها.. النقاط كان أفضل في الشوطين وقدم أداءً جيداً ترجمه بانتصار عريض وأضاف: كان هناك عمل كبير في المباراة واللاعبون اجتهدوا وكذلك الجهاز الفني وأيضاً الجمهور ساهم في هذا الفوز بالدعم والمؤازرة وبالتأكيد انتصار الأحمر ليس وضعاً شاذاً أو استثنائياً وإنما طبيعي لأن المريخ أكثر جاهزية كما إنه وجوده يتطور من مباراة إلى أخرى ونتوقع الأفضل في بقية المباريات ولفت عبد الصمد إلى أن الأحمر وضع الدوري هدفاً ولن يتنازل عنه وقال: سنظل نبحث عن هدفنا وسنعمل على تطوير قدراتنا باستمرار حتى نتفوق على الجميع وقدم عبد الصمد الفوز هدية لأنصار المريخ مشيراً إلى أن العمل سيتواصل حتى يحصد الفريق المزيد من الانتصارات ويتوّج ببطولة الدوري ورأى عبد الصمد أن هناك أجواء جيدة في القلعة الحمراء تساعد اللاعبين على العطاء وقال: تضافر جهود مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني واللاعبين بالإضافة للجمهور يقود إلى تفوق الأحمر وهذا التعاون سيستمر حتى يحقق الفريق اللقب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الطيب: هدف راجي عبد العاطي فيه ذكاء.. والخرطوم الوطني لم يستطع مُجاراة الفرقة الحمراء
اشراك محمد موسى كان كلمة شاذة.. والباشا الخيار الأفضل.. ومدرب الكوماندوز لم يتعامل بجُرأة
صلاح مشكلة: الدفع بعلاء الدين قرار موفّق.. كلتشي استحق النجومية ومستوى المريخ في الشوط الأول أقل من الثاني

أداء أقل من المتوقع

يعتقد محمد الطيب مدرب الرابطة كوستي أن أداء المريخ والخرطوم الوطني في مباراة الأمس كان أقل من المتوقع وقال: بصراحة توقعنا مردوداً أفضل من الفريقين لكن المستوى أقل لكن المريخ استحق الفوز لأنه كان الطرف الأفضل واستحق الفرص وسجل ثلاثة أهداف وأقول إن الأحمر حسم المباراة بأقل مجهود وزاد: المريخ لعب بطريقة 4/4/2 والخرطوم بالمقابل كان حذراً أكثر من اللازم ولم يضغط على المريخ لذلك أُتيحت الفرصة للاعبي الوسط في الفرقة الحمراء ليشكّلوا خطورة على مرمى المنافس وكذلك المهاجمين وزاد: المريخ لم يجد في مباراة الأمس منافساً يقارعه ومجريات المباراة أثبتت ذلك وزاد: مدرب الخرطوم الوطني كان مُطالباً بالجُرأة في اللقاء لكنه افتقدها ولهذا تفوق المريخ وسجل ثلاثية وحسم اللقاء بأقل مجهود كما ذكرت وذكر محمد الطيب أن الهدف الذي أحرزه راجي فيه ذكاء كبير وقال: اللاعب احتفظ بالكرة وتقدم وعندما شعر بأن اللحظة حانت للتسديد فعل وسجل هدفاً جميلاً وكذلك أحرز هيثم مصطفى هدفاً رائعاً وبصورة جيدة يؤكد خبرته وذكاءه وهذا الهدف من أجمل الأهداف في المسابقة وانتقد محمد الطيب إشراك محمد موسى وقال إنه كان كلمة شاذة لافتاً إلى أن الباشا يفترض أن يكون الخيار الأول وقال: أعتقد إن الباشا يفترض أن يكون الخيار الأول الا إذا كان لكروجر رأي آخر وكان الأفضل أن يدفع بالباشا بدلاً عن محمد موسى لكن في الأخير هذه وِجهة نظر مدرب المريخ.

مشاكل في الدفاع

لفت محمد الطيب إلى أن المريخ ورغم انتصاره بثلاثية لكنه ما زال يعاني مشاكل في الدفاع وقال: الخرطوم الوطني حصل على بعض الفرص في مباراة الأمس لكنه لم يستغلها مما يؤكد أن دفاع المريخ ليس في أفضل حالاته وتحدث عن جائزة نجم المباراة ورأى أنها ذهبت لمن يستحقها وقال: كلتشي كان جيد لكن أعتقد أن التمريرة التي جاء منها هدف راجي عبد العاطي منحته نجومية المباراة وتطرق إلى مشاركة الباشا وأوليفيه واعتبر أن المدرب قصد منها تبديد الوقت فقط وقال: اللاعبان شاركا في دقائق معدودة ووقتها كان المريخ حسم الأمور لذلك الغرض من التبديلين تبديد الوقت فقط أما إشراك علاء الدين فقصد منه المدرب أن يضخ دماء جديدة في الوسط وعلاء الدين كان إيجابياً.

الأحمر والكوماندوز قدما مستوىً أقل

قال صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ الأسبق إن المريخ والخرطوم الوطني قدما مستوىً أقل من المتوقع ولفت إلى أن مباراة الأمس كان من المفترض أن تشهد أداءً أفضل من الطرفين وقال: المريخ لم يكن جيداً في الحصة الأولى لكنه استفاق في الشوط الثاني وتحسن مردوده بدليل أنه سجل هدفين وأهدر بعض الفرص ومضى: عموماً المريخ بحث عن النقاط الثلاث ونجح في تحقيق هدفه ولا شك أنه حقق انتصاراً على حساب فريق قوي وتجاوز عقبة كبيرة.

علاء الدين أضفى حيوية على وسط الضيوف

اعتبر صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ الأسبق أن إشراك علاء الدين يوسف كان قراراً موفّقاً من المدرب وقال: شعر كروجر بأن وسط المريخ كان في حاجة إلى لاعب يضفي حيوية لذلك أشرك علاء الدين وبالفعل نجح في أداء المهمة ورأى صلاح مشكلة أن الغرض أيضاً من إشراك علاء الدين تجهيزه لبقية المباريات.

الأحمر تفوق بعد الاستراحة

قال صلاح مشكلة مدرب المريخ الأسبق إن الفرقة الحمراء تفوقت على الخرطوم الوطني بعد الاستراحة وكانت أفضل وتحدث عن الجائزة التي نالها كلتشي أوسونوا ونوّه إلى أن الأباتشي استحق الجائزة وقال: قدم مستوىً جيداً.. سجل الهدف الأول وفتح شهية زملائه والهدف الذي أحرزه جاء في توقيت مناسب كما صنع الهدف الثاني لراجي عبد العاطي ولذلك استحق جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يقترب من اللقب

تجاوز  المريخ عقبة الخرطوم الوطني وأضاف ثلاث نقاط لرصيده والكثيرون يرون أن  تغلب الأحمر على الكوماندوز يعني اقترابه بنسبة كبيرة من التتويج بالبطولة  ويعتقدون أن المباريات التي تبّقت للفرقة الحمراء أسهل من مواجهة  الكوماندوز ويلتقي المريخ النيل الحصاحيصا وأهلي مدني والموردة ومريخ  الفاشر وأهلي عطبرة في المواجهات المقبلة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وسيخرج  مرة واحدة بعيداً عن العاصمة حيث يحل ضيفاً على النيل بالحصاحيصا فيما يخوض  بقية مبارياته بالقلعة الحمراء ويتصدر الأحمر الترتيب برصيد 48 نقطة.

الأحمر يعود إلى التدريبات اليوم

يعود  المريخ إلى التدريبات اليوم ويؤدي حصة استعداداً للمباراة المقبلة أمام  الموردة في الجولة 22 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكان الأحمر واجه الخرطوم  الوطني أمس في الجولة 21 وكسب اللقاء بثلاثية نظيفة وينتظر أن يخضع  اللاعبون الذين شاركوا كأساسيين في مباراة الأمس إلى تدريبات خفيفة ويبدأ  الجنرال اعتباراً من اليوم تجهيز الأحمر لمواجهة القراقير.

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

** لا يعاني الهلال في أيٍ من خطوطه ويمكن له أن يقدم مباراة استثنائية تضع حداً لأحلام المتربصين منذ البداية ليتجاوز واحداً من أخطر المطبات في طريقه نحو المحافظة على اللقب والذي بات قاب قوسين أو أدنى وتبقت مسألة الوقت فقط..!!

الزول ده راكب غلط بطولة شنو 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على المجهود والاضافة والتحليل
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم أبو البنات
                        	*

----------

